#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-28
<hale> salam
<hale> من باید یه فایلی رو هر شب زیپ کنم اما نمیدونم چطوری. اسم فایل رو هم باید به تاریخ اون روز تغییر بدم. میشه کمکم کنید تا راهمو پیدا کنم؟
<hale> crontab?
<hale> logrotate?
<hale> دنبال چی باید باشم
<MrAli> salam
<MrAli> سلام
<MrAli> یه راهنمائی لازم دارم...
<lxsameer> MrAli: soaleto bepors harki balad bashe javab mide
<MrAli> من یه ویندوز ویستا روی لپتاپم دارم البته اوریجینال هست اما چند روزیه مشکل پیدا کرده
<MrAli> الان میخوام لینوکس نصب کنم
<MrAli> بین اوبونتو و لینوکس مینت کدوم یکی رو پیشنهاد میدین؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: ye chize kamelan salighei e
<lxsameer> MrAli: joftesho emtehan kon harkudumo hal kardi negah dar
<MrAli> البته من الان هیچ کدوم رو ندارم وکچا میشه گیر آورد؟ نمیتونم دانلود کنم به خاطر سرعت پائین اینترنت
<lxsameer> MrAli: vala ghadima az sito mishod begiri ama jadidan ye khorde vaziatesh na moshakhas shode
<lxsameer> MrAli: koja zendegi mikoni?
<MrAli> یزد البته من تقریبا یه ماه پیش رفتم به سایتش و درخواست سی دی دادم اما هنوز خبری نشده مضاف به اینکه قسمت درخواست سی دی معمولا یباز نمیشه
<MrAli> باز نمیشه
<lxsameer> MrAli: sahebesh guya etafaghi barash oftade
<MrAli> مگه دست یه نفره؟!
<lxsameer> MrAli: are
<MrAli> جالبه
<MrAli> تفاوت مینت با اوبونتو چیه؟
<lxsameer> vala man ba hich kodum kar nakardam ama osulan distro ha faghat tu tanzimat to package haye pishfarzeshun fargh mikonan albate be joz distro haye rishe (chi goftam :D)
<MrAli> پس شما چی استفاده میکنی؟ و چرا نمیشه تو انجمن ها ثبت نام کرد؟ میگه توسط مدیر غیر فعال شده.
<lxsameer> MrAli: man debian
<lxsameer> MrAli: vala man aslan nemidunam kodum anjoman ro migi
<MrAli> http://forum.ubuntu.ir
<lxsameer> MrAli: aha nemidunam man unja nistam aslan
<MrAli> دبین چه خصوصیاتی داره؟ به درد یه تازه کار مثل من میخوره؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: na be darde taze kar nemikhore
<lxsameer> MrAli: ama kolan distroe kheyli khubie
 * nkh سال نو رو به همه تبریک میگه :)
<lxsameer> MrAli: ye nokte behet begam ?
<MrAli> بگو
<MrAli> سلام nkh
<MrAli> 1xsameer: بگو
<lxsameer> MrAli: linux mese windows nist ke ba saro kale zadan bahash yadesh begiri
<lxsameer> MrAli: hatman ye ketabi chizi begiro bekhun
<lxsameer> MrAli: kheylia in eshtebaho mikonan va badesh migan linux be dard nemikhore
<ilius1> lxsameer: من که بیشتر با سر و کله زدن یاد گرفتم :-D
<lxsameer> ilius: :D
<lxsameer> ilius: dadash hame ja estesna ham darim
<ilius> lxsameer: یادش بخیر یه کتاب ردهت ۹ بود، اون بچگی‌ها (بچگی لینوکسی) می‌خوندم
<ilius> lxsameer: ولی معمولاً حوصله پیدا نمی‌کنم کتاب بخونم
<lxsameer> ilius: khob pas khundi :D
<ilius> lxsameer: :-D
<lxsameer> ilius: :D
<lxsameer> ilius: ye dune i kolan
<ilius> lxsameer: nokaretim
<ilius> lxsameer: یه سوال: بهترین سولوشن بکاپ به نظرت چیه؟
<ilius> lxsameer: هم از دید سخت‌افزاری هم نرم‌افزاری
<lxsameer> ilius: vase server ya PC ?
<ilius> lxsameer: pc
<ilius> lxsameer: laptop
<lxsameer> ilius: kheyli bastegi be hajme backupet dare benazaram
<lxsameer> ilius: ama man khodam chon bishtare chizai ke mikham backup begiram kam hajman
<lxsameer> ilius: ba git ya mercurial in karo mikonam
<ilius> lxsameer: در حد ۵۰ تا ۱۰۰ گیگ
<ilius> lxsameer: :-D
<lxsameer> ilius: vase un hajm fekr mokonam hdd e external behtarin halat bashe
<ilius> lxsameer: hmmm
<lxsameer> ilius: man khodam data i ke hajmesh ziade ro ru PC im RAID kardam
<lxsameer> ilius: rasti ye chi begam hal koni
<ilius> lxsameer: man ye hard e laptop gereftam ba box ke ba eSATA vasl konam
<lxsameer> ilius: khob hamin javab mide fekr mikonam
<lxsameer> ilius: tu karajlug ye ketabe Django ro har 20 vaslo tarjome kardim
<lxsameer> ilius: alan tu virayeshe
<lxsameer> ilius: albate kare omdasho aminpy anjam dade
<lxsameer> ilius: ishala chand ruz dige mizarimesh ru sitesh
<ilius> lxsameer: are javab mide
<ilius> lxsameer: eyval!
<ilius> lxsameer: 20 fasl???
<lxsameer> ilius: are
<ilius> lxsameer: chand safe unvaght?
<lxsameer> ilius: chand ta chizam khodemun ezafe kardim
<lxsameer> ilius: ta inja bedune virayesh va safhe bandi shode 320 ta
<ilius> lxsameer: بابا ایول
<ilius> lxsameer: خسته نباشید
<lxsameer> ilius: :D chakeretim
<ilius> lxsameer: :)
<lxsameer> ilius: python fast start ham darim ke 40 safhas
<ilius> lxsameer: hmmm
<lxsameer> ilius: vase kasie ke programmer e va mikhad yeho python yad begire
<ilius> lxsameer: تو چطوری وقت می‌کنی این همه ترجمه کنی؟ :-/
 * ilius hasudi mikone
<ilius> :-D
<lxsameer> ilius: bishtare tarjomasho aminpy anjam dad man komakesh kardam
<lxsameer> ilius: :D bachehaye dige ham komak kardan
<ilius> aha
<lxsameer> ilius: kolan tu karaj lug migim emruz in karo bokonim
<lxsameer> ilius: hamun ruz tamum mikonim :D
<ilius> lxsameer: good :)
<lxsameer> ilius: ;)
<MrAli> سلام
<MrAli> تفاوت بین اوبونتو و کوبونتو چیه؟
<MrAli> تفاوت بین اوبونتو و کوبونتو چیه؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: ubuntu gnome e kubuntu KDE
<MrAli> در مورد من چی فکر کردی ؟ جینوم و کدئی چیه؟
<fvahid> lotfan farsi nanevisid
<fvahid> chejoor mishe to terminal farsi roo khond
<MrAli> bashe
<MrAli> garche az finglish motanafferam
<MrAli> farghe gnome va kde chie
<fvahid> mamnoon
<MrAli> tafavote beyne kubuntu va ubuntu chie?
<fvahid> khob az esmesh maloome
<fvahid> onike k dare avalesh az mohite kde estefade mikone ke man khosham nemiyad
<fvahid> onyeki ham gnome dige
<lxsameer> fvahid: free bidi va patch hast ke mituni tu terminal farsi bekhuni
<lxsameer> fvahid: albate gnome terminal
<lxsameer> MrAli: Gnome va KDE 2ta desktop e joda hastand
<lxsameer> MrAli: tu google search kon ta farghashuno bebini
<MrAli> yani tahavote zaheri daran ya bishtar?
<lxsameer> MrAli: kolan az bikho bon baham fargh daran
<fvahid> man ziyad movafegh nistam ke kolan fargh daran
<lxsameer> fvahid: chetor ?
<MrAli> ئهدف زاه؟
<MrAli> mint chi?
<lxsameer> MrAli: un ke ye distro e mese ubuntu
<fvahid> on gaziyash farg dare
<fvahid> ham mint va ubuntu debian base hastan
<fvahid> rabti be desktopeshoon nadare
<lxsameer> fvahid: gnome o KDE kolan motefavetan , lib hashun toolkit e graphiceshun hame jure
<MrAli> ketabe mofidi dar morede linux hast ke bekhoonam? pdf rayegan bashe behtare.
<fvahid> ketab ziyade ali jon
<lxsameer> MrAli: ketabe alan baghumiano begiri khube, technotux.org
<fvahid> are ketabe khoobiyeeee
<fvahid> clear
<MrAli> dar morede tafavote gnome va kde in sito peyda kardam:
<MrAli> http://linuxreview.ir/1389/11/gnome-vs-kde-%DA%A9%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%85-%DB%8C%DA%A9-%D9%85%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%A8-%D8%B4%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%9F/
<dark-sun> یو
 * dark-sun asab nadare...
 * dark-sun a'saab  nadare X(
 * dark-sun khashmgin shode >:(
 * dark-sun 1 mosht be ashkan mizane va fara mikone...
<dark-sun> farar*
 * dark-sun ba halati jonoon amiz mikhane >:D 
<ashkan> hmm...
<dark-sun> mikhande* X(
<ashkan> dark-sun: daastaan chiye?
<dark-sun> ashkan: hissss! goftam saket! man asaab nadaram. omadam inja 1i o bezanam o beram
<dark-sun> 0_O ._o
<dark-sun> 3:R
<dark-sun> <_P_>  ghayeghe badbanie dark-sun(tm).
<dark-sun> '__|__'
<dark-sun> 1 magas joloye ayne.
<dark-sun> ==((w))== // parchame iran
<dark-sun>  lubotu3  in toee : >(:)=|==B
<dark-sun> Q-<|<8 //oghabe arteshe usa
<dark-sun>  +-- /salib
<dark-sun> (:()) // monkey
<dark-sun> }:(|) mad monkey
<dark-sun> khaste shodam...
<dark-sun> =]P(    // lan jan silver
<fvahid> kasi inja nist inja ro garm kone?
<narcislinux> fvahid: !
<dark-sun|8X> narcislinux: kickesh kon! asabe mano khord karde in! :D
<narcislinux> dark-sun|8X: bad az shoma ? :D
<dark-sun|8X> narcislinux: janam? ma mamnoonim!
<hale> salam
<hale> من یه سری فایل رو هر روز سر ساعت خاصی زیپ میکنم
<hale> اما میخوام فایل اصلی خالی شه و فقط فایل های زیپ شده بمونن
<hale> نمیدونم چیکار باید کنم
<hale> برای زیپ کردن از logrotate
<hale> استفاده کردم
<hale> کسی نظری داره؟
<fvahid> lotfan farsi nanevisid
<ilius> hale: یه فایل رو می‌خوای زیپ کنی و بعد از زیپ شدن، فایل اصلی پاک بشه؟
<hale> ilius: daghighan
<ilius> hale: zip ya gz?
<hale> gz
<hale> zip kardanesh ok ast
<hale> ama nemitonam file asli ro delete konam
<ilius> hale: gzip FILE
<hale> no
<ilius> hale: ?
<hale> ilius: mikham har hsab 23:57 anjan beshe
<hale> ilius:  az logrotate estefade kardam
<hale> mikhai configesho bedam?
<ilius> hale: man nemidunam un chi hast
<ilius> hale: age mituni command beshe bedi, un command ro behesh bede
<ilius> hale: vagar na, nemidunam
<hale> ilius: tnx. na . bayad ba hamin kar konam
<ilius> hale: bara scheduling mituni az cron ham estefade koni
<ilius> /etc/crontab
<hale> ilius: no. bayad az logrotate estefade konam.
<hale> tnx
<Arash> salam
<Arash> aya command i hast ke permission e kolle file haye tooye 1 folder ro ba ham taghir dad ?
<Arash> tooye folder va folder haye toosh
<Arash> yani masalan : permission e kolle folder haye zir majmooe beshe : 755   va file ha : 644
<neshat> Arash, yes
<Arash> :)
<Arash> mishe be man begi ?
<neshat> Arash, az -R estefade kon to dastooret
<Arash> kheili mamnoon :)
<neshat> Arash, masalan
<Arash> mesal bezani mamnoon misham :)
<Arash> man taze karam akhe :)
<neshat> Arash, sudo chown 1000.1000 -R /adrees
<neshat> Arash, متوجه شدی عزیزم ؟
<Arash> na :D
<Arash> sharmande a :(
<neshat> Arash, bebi sudo vase ine ke ba user root ejra she dastoor
<Arash> are , ino midunam :)
<neshat> Arash, chown vase ine ke maleke file ya filder ro taein koni
<neshat> Arash, 1000 aval id user va hezar dovoov id gruop
<neshat> Arash, -R baraye emal ba zir shakhe ha
<neshat> Arash, adress ham ke maloome
<neshat> Arash, age bekhaye sathe dastresi ro taghir bedi mish in
<neshat> Arash, sudo chmod 755 -R /adrees
<neshat> arash ke chmod vase sathe dastresi hast
<Arash> age bekham fagahat folder ha beshan 755 , che tori mishe command ?
<neshat> Arash, yani file ha nashan ?
<Arash> na
<neshat> Arash, midooni 755 yani chi ?
<Arash> file ha 644 beshan
<Arash> are
<parham> salam
<neshat> parham, salam
<neshat> Arash, kheli vaghte ke az in dastoor estefade nakardam man
<parham> kasi hast beduneh jashn badi ubuntu key hast?
<neshat> Arash, bas roosh fek konam
<Arash> :)
<neshat> Arash, :p
<Arash> mersi az lotfet neshat
<neshat> Arash, khahesh
<parham> kasi hast beduneh jashn badi ubuntu key hast?
<neshat> Arash, mikhay fdile ha 644 bashan ke ejaze ejra shodan nadashte bashan ?
<neshat> parham, too anjoman elam mishe
<Arash> kolle file ha
<parham> chera digeh bara ununtu jeshn enteshar bargozar nemisheh?
<Arash> kolle file ha  644 va kolle folder ha 755
<parham> man mitoonam ro labtop msi ubuntu nasb konam?
<neshat> Arash, ye soal
<Arash> :)
<neshat> parham, :d
<neshat> Arash, 755 yani chi
<neshat> Arash, 644 yani chi ?
<parham> windows orjinal labtop az beyn nemireh?
<neshat> Arash, fek konam hamoon 644 karet rah bendaze ha
<neshat> Arash, دقیق یادم نیست ولی تا جایی که یادم میآد پوشه ها عملا ۷۵۵ ندادرن
<neshat> Arash, همون ۶۴۴ باشن
<Arash> haghhighatesh
<neshat> parham, اگه من بخوام نصب کنم نه و لی شما رو نمی دونم
<Arash> in tanzimat ro 1 narmafzare tahte web mikhad
<parham> اوکی
<Arash> permission e kolle file ha va folder ha be ham rikhte
<parham> ممنونم
<Arash> donbale 1 command hastam
<Arash> ke kolllesh ro set kone
<neshat> Arash, ببین رو یه پوشه تو هاردت تست کن ببین این ۶۴۴ و ۷۵۵ عملا چه فرقی با هم دارن رو پوشه ها
<parham> اگه بخواهیم ویندوز و اوبونتو رو کنار هم داشته باشیم اول کدوم رو باید نصب کرد
<parham> اگه بخواهیم ویندوز و اوبونتو رو کنار هم داشته باشیم اول کدوم رو باید نصب کرد؟
<fvahid> arash ba -p bezan
<neshat> Arash, شرمنده ام من ریزه کاری های دستور یادم رفته الان هم امکان سرچ کردن ندارم
<Arash> sharmande be khoda ,:)
<parham> اگه بخواهیم ویندوز و اوبونتو رو کنار هم داشته باشیم اول کدوم رو باید نصب کرد؟
<Arash> fvahid , che joori mishe commandesh ?
<neshat> Arash, hamin ke fvahid farmoodand
<neshat> Arash, ro anjam bedidi
<fvahid> gablaz az esme poshe -p bezan
<neshat> parham, بایدی در کار نیست ولی برای تازه کا ها  توصیه میشه اول ویندوز نصب کنن بعد گنو لینوکس
<parham> اگه بخواهیم ویندوز و اوبونتو رو کنار هم داشته باشیم اول کدوم رو باید نصب کرد؟
<Arash> sudo chmod 755 -P /adrees    => in tori ?
<parham> ممنونم ازتون بچه ها
<fvahid> ok
<parham> خداحافظ همگی
<neshat> parham, سرچ کن تا به یه فایل آموزش نصب اوبونتو برسی
<parham> مرسی خیلی لطف کردی باز هم ممنون
<neshat> parham, ta kharan kari nakoni va gardan ubuntu nandazi :d
<parham> نه
<parham> خیالت راحت
<parham> مرسی دوست عزیز
<parham> امیدوارم بتونم جبران کنم
<fvahid> arash -R bezan
<parham> من گرافیست هستم اگه کاری داشتین می تونین رو من حساب کنین
<parham> خداحافظ
<MrAli> سلام
<MrAli> چرا به جای اینکه هر ۶ ماه یکبار یه نسخه جدید رو ارائه بدن، تلاش نمیکنن تا فصله بین ارائه هر نسخه رو بیشتر کنن مثلاً ۱۸ ماه و بجاش باگها و ارورهای نسخه جاری رو به مرور در این فاصله برطرف کنن؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: ino bayad az khodeshun beporsi
<MrAli> dastresi nadashtam, inja porsidam :)
<lxsameer> MrAli: :D kolan benazare man bishtar in kareshun janbeye bazar garmio tablighati dare
<MrAli> pas movafeghi ke faselasho bishtar konan behtare?
<lxsameer> MrAli: are khob
<lxsameer> MrAli: faghat mikhan sare 6 mah ye chizi bedam birun khubo badesh dige mohem nist
<MrAli> ina ham ba in hame edea va falsafe, bazam be fekre rahati masraf konande nistan!
<MrAli> be nazare man age in karo mikardan, estefade konandegan az linux kheyli bishtar mishod
<lxsameer> MrAli: na injuria ham nist
<MrAli> chera dige, age man motmaen basham ke linux be khoobi windows kar mikone va errore khassi ya bug nadare behesh tamayol peyda mikonam
<MrAli> hala begzarim, in linux mint ya ubuntu 10 karaeiye windows 7 ro daran ya na?
<lxsameer> MrAli: harfi ke zadi kheyli bamaze bud :D:D:D:D:D
<lxsameer> MrAli: linux be khobie windows kar mikone ? :D:D:DD
<MrAli> why???!!!
<lxsameer> MrAli: marde hesabi linux o ba windows kardi yeki ?
<MrAli> mikhay begi behtare???
<lxsameer> MrAli: 199%
<MrAli> bebin, farsi benevisam?
<lxsameer> MrAli: benevis
<MrAli> من خودم عاشق نرم افزارهای متن باز یا حداقل رایگان هستم و رو ویندوزم تقریباً 90 درصد نرم افزارام این شکلی هستن اون 10 درصد هم اونائی بودن که
<MrAli> نتونستم نسخه متن باز یا رایگانش رو پیدا کنم
<MrAli> اما در مورد سیستم عامل برای یکی مثل من که تخصص کامپیوتری نداره
<lxsameer> MrAli: manzrueto nafahmidam? yani 90% software haye windows rayganan ?
<MrAli> نه
<MrAli> من تلاش میکنم فقط رایگان ها رو نصب کنم و اصلاً دنبال کرک یا سریال نمی رم مگه اینکه مجبور بشم
<lxsameer> MrAli: kare khubi mikoni
<MrAli> من که تخصص کامپیوتری ندارم آیا میتونم به راحتی ویندوز با لینوکس کار کنم؟ برای بچه های کامپیوتر لینوکس خوبه اما برا بقیه رشته ها چی؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: manam computer nakhundam, linux vase hame khube , fargh haye omdei ba windows dare ama chon melat be windows adat kardan ye khorde linux barashun ajibe
<MrAli> میتونم لینوکس رو روی لپتاپم نصب کنم و اون تمام سخت افزارای سیستمم مثل فینگر پرینت یا وبکم یا بقیه رو بشناسه؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: are ama momkene avalesh nashnase khodesh va majbur shi driver nasb koni barash bastegi be laptopet dare
<MrAli> برای کسانی که نسخه های کرک شده ویندوز رو دارن شاید خیلی راحت باشه که بیان سمت لینوکس اما من ویندوزم هم اوریجیناله نه کرک شده
<MrAli> راستی شما چی میخونی؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: man omran khundam
<MrAli> عالیه
<MrAli> من هم مدیریت خوندم
<lxsameer> MrAli: har vaght ham ke laptop mikharam hamunja jeloye furushande windows e originalesho shokhm mizanam
<lxsameer> MrAli: kheyli alie
<MrAli> واقعاً؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<MrAli> چرا؟
<lxsameer> chon vasam hich farghi nemikone ke originale ya na dar har surat jelo dasto pa ro migire
<MrAli> من اوبونتو 9.04 دارم اگه اونو نصب کنم خودش میتونه اتومات به 10.10 آپدیت بشه؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: automatic ke na ama bayad behesh begi
<MrAli> منظورم اینه که مجبور نشم این یکی رو آن اینستال کنم و دوباره دومی رو دانلود و نصب کنم
<MrAli> میخوام حجم دانلودم پائین بیاد
<MrAli> میدونی لینوکس مینت بعد از نصب چقدر فضا میگیره؟ و به چقدر فضای خالی نیاز داره؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: na nemidunam
<lxsameer> MrAli: ama tu ubuntu9 be 10 ye command mizani ya ru ye button click mikoni khodesh update mikone
<MrAli> حجم فایل دانلودش چقدره؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: unam nemidunam man ubuntu estefade nemikonam
<MrAli>  اشکالی نداره
<MrAli> پس برم ویندوزه رو دکش کنم؟؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: yadame yazd ye lug dasht ke khodemun az ghaza rash endakhtim mtux ham bud
<lxsameer> MrAli: shayad alan ham faal bashan bad nist pisheshun beri
<mtux> lxsameer: salam dude
<mtux> lxsameer: chetori?
<lxsameer> mtux: salam dude chetori matd
<MrAli> مگه شما اهل یزدی؟
<lxsameer> mtux: khubam haji
<lxsameer> MrAli: na yazd dars khundam
<mtux> lxsameer: MrAli: na! az un mellat fek nakonam bishtar az yeki 2ta yazd hastan! hame raftan az yazd lol
<lxsameer> mtux: halo ahvalet chetore
<mtux> lxsameer: khubam :)
<lxsameer> mtux: eee chera ?
<mtux> lxsameer: khob nistan dige! ki munde yazd?
<MrAli> کجا نوشته من یزدیم؟؟؟
<mtux> lxsameer: sadeq, bijan, man, to, mamadreza .... hichkimun nis yazd lol
<lxsameer> mtux: mage sadegh ina yazdi nabudan
<lxsameer> MrAli: khodet gofti
<MrAli> اصلاً شهر خالی شده
<lxsameer> mtux: :D:D:D:D ajab migam ma raftim yazd lug ham tatil shod
<MrAli> ااااااااا یادم نمیاد
<MrAli> اون لاگ که میگی چیه؟ کجاست؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: linux users group
<MrAli> کجاست آدرسش؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: un moghe tu parke elmo fanavarie eghbal tu bagh meli bud ama alan o nemidunam, injuri ke mtux mige aslan dige faal nistand
<MrAli> فکر کردم یه فرومه
<MrAli> رو به روی دبیرستان ایرانشهر رو میگی دیگه؟؟
<lxsameer> are age dorost yadam bashe
<MrAli> حالا هیشکی نیست ما او لینوکس مینت 10 رو سفارش بدیم؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: chand ta dige hastand tu technotux.org bebin
<MrAli> اینا چکار میکنن؟
<lxsameer> koduma
<dark-sun|8X> wow, mister Ali
<dark-sun|8X> ki ahmad ro gozashte to charchoob?
 * dark-sun initialize... [operation: saving soldier Ahmad] B)
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<fvahid> salam chejoor mishe gesmaate balaye panjare gnome ro transparent kard?
<fvahid> kasi javab nemide?
<MBehtemam> fvahid: injori manzoret hast http://compiz-themes.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=125896&file1=125896-1.jpg&file2=125896-2.png&file3=125896-3.jpg&name=Glassified+MacOS+%28left%2Fright%29
<samira-t> chetori ye embedded server ro ejra mikonim? yani inke che barnamehai bayad ghablesh ejra beshe
<samira-t> man errorHaye moshabehe ino tu ejraye chantashun barkhord kardam http://pastebin.com/iuLnhBd2
<lxsameer> samira-t: mikhay chekar koni
<samira-t> lxsameer: mikham yekishuno test konam
<samira-t> mese shttp
<lxsameer> samira-t: ina kheyli marbut be Microsoft mishan doroste?
<samira-t> lxsameer: tu linux ham errore dependecy midad
<samira-t> lxsameer: fek mikonam daram bad ejra mikonam
<samira-t> nemidunam ba che tartibi va che barnameHaio bayad ejra konam
<samira-t> ya aslan khode barnamaro koja bezaram
<lxsameer> samira-t: fekr mikonam tozihatet aslan khub nist shayad behtar bashe bishtar tozih bedi
<samira-t> lxsameer: masalan tu in page  http://docs.huihoo.com/shttpd/
<samira-t> ghesmate "Embedding SHTTPD into existing application"
<lxsameer> samira-t: khob
<samira-t> gofte tu linux dasture make unix ro bezan
<samira-t> vali man mizanam faghat ye seri error mibinam
<lxsameer> samira-t: khob error hash chie shayad unjuri beshe fahmid chi kame?
<lxsameer> brb
<fvahid> clear
<samira-t1> lxsameer: erroresh ine " http://pastebin.com/UCyHsski "
<lxsameer> samira-t1: boro tu un filesh bebin dlopen o az koja avorde?
<samira-t1> lxsameer: (lib = dlopen(SSL_LIB, RTLD_LAZY)) == NULL ) inja avalin jaiye ke estefade karde
<lxsameer> samira-t1: tu include hash negah kon bebin chia ro include karde
<samira-t1> lxsameer: ye file tu khodesh defs.h
<lxsameer> samira-t1: khob tu defs.h chia include shodan
<lxsameer> samira-t1: tu sitesh requirements hasho nazade
<samira-t1> hem na kolle sourcesho down kardam
<samira-t1> moghe ejra ham gofte faghat dasture make unix ro bezanam
<samira-t1> errorHaye moshabeham tu ejraye chantaye dige didam
<lxsameer> samira-t1: tu readme i chizi hatman bayad gofte bashe requirements hash chian
<samira-t1> lxsameer: tu readmesh faghat ino gofte " SHTTPD is small, fast and easy to use web server. It supports CGI, SSL,
<samira-t1> Digest Authorization. The unique feature of SHTTPD is the ability to
<samira-t1> embed it into existing C/C++ applications. Embedded API is very clean
<samira-t1> and simple. SHTTPD has small memory footprint. Use it when other
<samira-t1> web servers like Apache are too heavy for your tasks. "
<lxsameer> samira-t1: tu sitesh begard
<samira-t1> lxsameer: okey thanks
<lxsameer> samira-t1: ;)
<MrAli> سلام salam
<narcislinux> صذ
<MrAli> اگه لینوکس مینت نصب کنم میتونم pes 2011 رو بازی کنم؟
<narcislinux> wb
<MrAli> salam
<MrAli> age man linux mint ro nasb konam, rooye oon mitoonam PES 2011 bazi konam?
<ahmadhesni> @ All: Salam, moshkelesh chie? -> passwd authentication token manipulation error
<MrAli> hishki nist be man javab bede? :(
 * WhiteCrow1 bax salam
<MrAli> WhiteCrowl: salam
<MrAli> WhiteCrowl: age man linux mint ro nasb konam, rooye oon mitoonam PES 2011 bazi konam?
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> ki inja ldap
<fvahid> ya openldap kar karde
<fvahid> age channle khasi ham hast ke mishi mano komak kone lotfan begid
<fvahid> openldap
<fvahid> ldap
<fvahid> ldap nabood
<fvahid> ?
<MrAli> سشمشئ
<MrAli> salam
<fvahid> openldap nabood?
<MrAli> LTS chie?
<fvahid> openldap
<fvahid> oepnldap?
<dark-sun> oh, mister Ali
<dark-sun> fvahid: to nemikhay az ghare terminalet biay biroon? :)
<fvahid> kasi rajebe openldap mano mitoone komakam kone?
<fvahid> ey khoda
<fvahid> kasi rajebe openldap mano mitoone komakam kone?
<fvahid> kasi rajebe openldap mano mitoone komakam kone?
<dark-sun> ah agar dastane khobe to, naji dastane man bashad, ghal'e sangine tanhaee, char divarash ze ham pashad
<niman> samira-t1: hmmm ye so all
<niman> samira-t1: ping
<faustisch> توی اوبونتو ۱۰٫۱۰ می‌تونین فیلم یوتیوب ببینین؟ من فلش رو نصب کرده‌م ولی فایرفاکس یوتیوب میگه باید پلاگین فلش رو نصب کنی!
<dark-sun> نتیجه: فایرفاکس داره خر بازی درمیاره
<dark-sun> faustisch: فلش رو چجور نصب کردی؟
<faustisch> dark-sun, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<dark-sun> faustisch: زیبای من، فایرفاکس رو ریست کردی بعد از نصب؟
<faustisch> dark-sun, آره خیلی وقت پیش نصبش کردم، چند ماهه یوتویب میبینم ولی فلش پلاگینم پریده
<faustisch> apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin
<dark-sun> faustisch: flashplugin-nonfree
<faustisch> adobe-flashplugin:
<faustisch>   Installed: (none)
<faustisch> به حق چیزای ندیده و نشنیده
<dark-sun> faustisch: این پکیج رو نصب بفرمایین
<faustisch> dark-sun, عجیب نیست؟!
<dark-sun> faustisch: flashplugin-nonfree
<dark-sun> faustisch: عجیب.. مثل دیوید کاپرفیلد یا پیشگویی‌های نوستراداموس؟
<faustisch> dark-sun, اینم نصب نشده، نصبش می‌کنم
<faustisch> dark-sun, مرسی بابت راهنمایی
<dark-sun> faustisch: ترجیحا مرورگرت رو ببند
<faustisch> dark-sun, Ok
<dark-sun> faustisch: بگذار در آرامش نصب انجام بشه برای همه بهتره
<dark-sun> ;)
<faustisch> کار نکرد، الان دارم adobe-flashplugin رو نصب می‌کنم
<dark-sun> faustisch: گفتی نصبه که
<faustisch> dark-sun, نصب بود، پریده
<faustisch> dark-sun, az vaghti google-prism-talk ro nasb kardam injoori shod
<dark-sun> faustisch: آهان. حتما کانفلیکت کرده با دپندنسی چیزی
<faustisch> dark-sun, prism-google-talk
<dark-sun> faustisch: اوه آره. سرطانیه
<dark-sun> faustisch: الان یادم اومد چیه
<faustisch> dark-sun, چیه؟
<dark-sun> faustisch: واسه گوگل تاک واسه من نصب شد
<dark-sun> faustisch: یکی از مزخرفترین چیزاییه که دیدم. شبیه مرورگر عمل می‌کرد انگار
<niman> ahmadhesni: eee shmad toyi ?
<niman> ahmadhesni: inja chi kar mikoni :D
<faustisch> dark-sun, آره، خاک تو سر گوگل با این برنامه‌ی مزخرفش
<faustisch> dark-sun, ba XUL neveshte shode
<ahmadhesni> niman: areee :-D  man inja ham hastam ;-)
<dark-sun> niman: اومدی ببریش؟ ما احمد رو دوستش داریم! نمی‌دیمش
<dark-sun> :)
<niman> dark-sun: na dadash ahmadhesni noore chehe maye :D
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: salam, mokhlesiiim
<ahmadhesni> niman: :-) u biishtar
<dark-sun> niman: خب سال الگوی مصرف بود، آوردیم ما هم بهره مند بشیم
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> niman: الان که دیگه یارانه‌ها هم دادن دیگه ول کنش نیستیم
<faustisch> معلوم نیس سرویس دهنده‌ی ما چه غلطی می‌کنه! همه چیز time out میشه: وب، apt-get، اسکایپ
<dark-sun> faustisch: کدوم آی اس پی؟
<faustisch> dark-sun, فراتر اندیشان ماهان، به احتمال زیاد ریسلر هستن
<faustisch> dark-sun, سرویس وایرلس درِپیت میدن
<faustisch> dark-sun, فلش راه افتاد
<niman> dark-sun: khobe dige kash yekiam bood maro mesle ahmadhesni doost dasht depress shodam
<faustisch> prism-google-talk
<faustisch> با این: adobe-flashplugin
<faustisch> سه تا بسته قبلنا تو اوبونتو بودن الان نیس، یکی پیدا نمیشه اینا رو پکیج کنه؟
<faustisch> kivio kivio-data xetex
<faustisch> اگه کوبونتو دارین لطفاً ببینین این دو تا هستن یا نه:
<faustisch> kivio kivio-data
<faustisch> روی اوبونتو که دیگه نیستن
<dark-sun> faustisch: من کوبونتو ندارم
<dark-sun> :(
<dark-sun> faustisch: یعنی چی نیست؟ مخازن که یکین
<dark-sun> faustisch: نهایتش اینه که کتابخونه‌های جی تی کا رو مجبور می‌شی نصب کنی
<faustisch> dark-sun, پس رو هیچ‌کدومشون نیست
<faustisch> من این بسته‌ها رو نصب می‌کنم، گفتم شاید به درد کسی بخوره:
<faustisch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586606/
<faustisch> اون ناقصه، صبر کنین
<faustisch> این کاملشه:
<faustisch> http://p3m.org/pef/4279
<narcislinux> chejor toyr gedit Encoding ro mishe avaz kard ?
<dark-sun> narcislinux: encoding? va3 view tuye menuhash hast
<dark-sun> va3 save, k port beshe be win, IDK.
<narcislinux> oh ok man vergen 2.30 hast
<narcislinux> dark-sun: tq
<dark-sun> narcislinux: yw :)
<arkia> salam
<dark-sun> yo
<arkia> barobachz ubuntu
<dark-sun> arkia: yo
<arkia> yo yani chi :D
<arkia> man tahala to IRC nabodam ba estelahatetoon ashna nistam
<dark-sun> arkia: yani: salam hamvatan, sale 90 mobarak, khoshhalam k inja hasti, age soali dari bepors.
<arkia> i am begginer in irc
<dark-sun> arkia: hal kardi khola3 sazi ro?
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> arkia: ^^ yani khandeh
<arkia> are soal ke daram fato faravoon aslan nemidonam az koja shoro konam
<dark-sun> az haminja
<arkia> aha hamoon yw (your welcome)
<dark-sun> you're welcome
<arkia> agha man ubuntu 8 va 9 ro request cd zadam jofteshonam daram ama ziyad bahashoon kar nakardam hala be nazaretoon 10 ro download konam ?
<dark-sun> arkia: bale, 8 va 9 dg support nemishan
<arkia> age 9 ro update konam chejoori mishe? aya to keyfiyat , sorat zamane hadar rafte....
<dark-sun> bejoz 8.04 fekr konam
<dark-sun> arkia: emkanesh nist, mage in k noskhe alternative ro begiri
<dark-sun> k dar oonsorat ham bayad 600 mb dl koni
<arkia> 8.04.1 LTS Desktop Edition
<Babak> fek konam repo haro avaz koni beshe update kard na?
<arkia> 9.04 ham daram
<dark-sun> Babak: idk
<arkia> khob age gharar bashe 600mb download konam ke kolle image ro dnl mikonam
<dark-sun> arkia: daghighan :)
<Babak> are hamoon alt* ro begir behtare :)
<dark-sun> jadvale supporte canonical az ubuntu : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<arkia> ye soale dige , man koja mitonam ye Ebook ubuntu 10 ya paeentar gir biaram ?
<dark-sun> dar bakhshe Release History
<Babak> e-book mikhay chikar?
<dark-sun> arkia: google kon: Ubuntu Kung Fu
<dark-sun> ubuntupocketguide
<dark-sun> ubuntu toolBox ham hast
<dark-sun> arkia: age khasti ketabe farsi Parsix ham bad nist, onam debian base hastesh
<arkia> kung fu dige chiye? :D
<dark-sun> arkia: Ubuntu Kung Fu
<arkia> parsix ro didam mr baghomian neveshtatesh
<dark-sun> arkia: yes
<dark-sun> arkia: Kung Fu ketabe khubie, fehrestesh injurie k mige che kari ro anjam midan
<arkia> farsiye?
<dark-sun> arkia: no
<arkia> aha yani aslan ketabe ubuntu farsish nayoumade?
<dark-sun> arkia: wiki.ubuntu.ir
<dark-sun> arkia: khube ^
<arkia> wiki ro didam manzoram e-book
<dark-sun> arkia: man nemidunam, shayad bashe.
<Babak> inghad tut toye net hast ke aslan e-book niyaz nashode :P
<arkia> man ziyad gashtam aakharesh mirese be hamin site
<dark-sun> daghighan, Babak +1
<arkia> akhe ubuntu ba in hame karbare irani ba inhame dabdabeo kabkabe bade 10 version chera hanoz ye ebook nadadan biroon?  :-O
<dark-sun> arkia: shoma benvis, ma hemayat mikonim :)
<Babak> dark-sun: +1 ;-)
<arkia> aziz jaan man ke to linux mobtadiam hanooz , ishala ba komak shoma profetional mishim minevisim ;)
<arkia> hala ye soal dige
<arkia> farghe ubuntu ba parsix kheyliye??
<dark-sun> arkia: soaletoon gonge, kheyli ro tu chi midunin?
<dark-sun> arkia: behtarin kar ine k har do ta ro begirin, khodetoon moghese konin
<dark-sun> arkia: momkene chizi k az nazare shoma mohem bashe, va3 man ya digari bi ahamiat bashe
<dark-sun> va aslan be cheshm nayad
<arkia> hala man age bekham dastorate command linux yad begiram chi bekhonam (ya shell ya harchi ke migid nakhandid nemidonam) ooni ke type mikonan ye eekarei mikone :-p
<dark-sun> az dide takhasosi: har do ta debian base hastan. / parsix az knoppix moshtagh shode, ubuntu mostaghim az debian
<arkia>  hala man age bekham dastorate command linux yad begiram chi bekhonam (ya shell ya harchi ke migid nakhandid nemidonam) ooni ke type mikonan ye eekarei mikone :-p
<arkia> gonge?
<dark-sun> arkia: کتاب واسه شل
<arkia> are
<arkia> ahande
<dark-sun> یک لحظه ببینم چی دارم
<arkia> thx
<dark-sun> آهان یادم اومد
<dark-sun> توی سایت تکنوتاکس
<dark-sun> توی بخش مقالات
<dark-sun> arkia: http://www.technotux.com/html/Section-6.html
<dark-sun> مقالات راهنمای کامل خط فرمان
<dark-sun> واسه شروع خوبن.
<arkia> mamnoon
<dark-sun> arkia: قربانت
<arkia> agha ye soal khodaee chon to sectione ubuntu hastim ehsasati nazar nadid, behtarin linux chiye man kodom tozisho kar konam. in soalo miporsam chon ubuntu avalin entekhabam bode dar morede baghiye chizi nemidonam
<dark-sun> arkia: جواب من اینه: بهترین توزیع وجود نداره
<arkia> masalan and- roid ?
<dark-sun> arkia: اندرویید سیستم عامل موبایل هستش
<dark-sun> arkia: واسه کامپیوتر نیست
<arkia> aha yani bara pc nazadan hanoz?
<arkia> ok
<dark-sun> arkia: در مورد توزیع هم، بهترین توزیع اونیه که بیشتر از همه به شما احساس خوبی می‌ده
<arkia> tozi haye dige chiye?
<dark-sun> arkia: توزیع‌هایی که بیشترین جامعه کاربری رو دارن اینا هستن
<arkia> liste tozi haye por tarafdaro az koja
<dark-sun> arkia: http://distrowatch.com/
<dark-sun> arkia: این سایتی هستش که توزیع‌هایی که مرتب به روز می‌شن رو معرفی می‌کنه
<dark-sun> arkia: در مورد طرفداراش هم می‌تونین گوگل کنین
<dark-sun> arkia: تالار‌های گفتگو/ کانالهای آی ار سی و ویکی بخوبی می‌تونن راهنمای تعداد کاربران توزیع باشن
<arkia> merci dark-sun
<dark-sun> arkia: yw :)
<narcislinux> dark-sun: +1
<dark-sun> :")
<arkia> +1 yani chi
<narcislinux> arkia: emtiyaz , tashvigh , tamjid
<arkia> aha
<Ali_> hi
<Ali_> dostan chetor mishe to ubuntu port remote Desktop ro close kard ?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-29
<amin> slam haleton
<amin> salam
<amin> aghayon shoma ye CMS form saz soragh darid?
<farhad_hf> drupal ye plugin dare vase form sakhtan! test nakardam vali
<fvahid> salam be hame dostan
<MrAli> salam
<MrAli> 1xsameer: aya linux be anti virus niaz dare?
<lxsameer> MrAli: bastegi dare
<lxsameer> MrAli: aval nickname man L na 1
<MrAli> ok
<MrAli> به چی بستگی داره؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: be inke windows dari ya na va ...
<lxsameer> MrAli: kolan vase Linux virus be un shekl vojud nadare
<lxsameer> MrAli: chandta hast una dar sharayete azmayeshgahi
<lxsameer> MrAli: ama vase trojano rootkito o ina bayad tools haye marbuteshuno nasb koni
<lxsameer> MrAli: albate age moheme
<MrAli> یعنی اگه ویندوز کنار لینوکس نصب باشه به آنی ویروس نیازه؟ حتی اگه از ویندوز استفاده نکنم؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: niaz nist
<lxsameer> MrAli: vase in goftam ke shayad bekhay win eto virus koshi koni
<MrAli> درست.
<MrAli> حالا اصلاً لینوکس مثلاً اوبونتو آنتی ویروس داره؟
<MrAli> lxsameer: حالا اصلاً لینوکس مثلاً اوبونتو آنتی ویروس داره؟
<lxsameer> MrAli: are dare
<MrAli> اسمش چیه؟
<MrAli> lxsameer: یه سوال دیگه
<MrAli> میشه رو اوبونتو بازی پی ای اس 2011 رو نصب کرد؟
<amin> chera intori hast
<amin> doing ./configure i get these http://pastebin.com/TVNDKh9r could anyone help
<narcislinux> amin:  in mal chiye ?
<amin> daram php compile mikonam gorban
<narcislinux> amin: :/ ba chi ?
<amin> yani chi ba chi?
<amin> az tarrball
<narcislinux> amin:  lamp ?
<amin> na faghat php
<MrAli> salam
<everplays> amin, kolle khoorooji ro paste kon
<amin> ok
<amin> in avalish
<amin> http://pastebin.com/hSrG5um4
<amin> http://pastebin.com/UiHci5px
<amin> http://pastebin.com/UFSZduC6 in hame ./configure
<amin> eveplays:
<fvahid> salam behame
<fvahid> ki ba fbi kar kardi ye image viwere toye terminal
<everplays> amin, dude highlight kon ke motevajeh besham javab dadi
<amin> ok
<everplays> amin, distro-t chie?
<amin> everplays: ok
<amin> slack
<amin> everplays: slack
<everplays> amin, autoconf-et kheyli ghadimie, bayad update koni
<amin> everplays: 2.6 hast moshkel injas
<amin> 2.6 nasb e migheh boro 2.13 benasb
<amin> nemifahmeh
<everplays> amin, alaan /usr/bin/autoconf link-e be kodoom version?
<amin> everplays: http://pastebin.com/JHMyhNKm
<everplays> amin, in variable ro set kon be autoconf-i ke mikhay $PHP_AUTOCONF
<amin> yani chi ani autoconfig ham moshkel dareh?
<amin> che bayad meghdaresh ro bedam
<everplays> amin, mage 2ta version-e autoconf nadari?
<amin> na ghorban
<amin> man 2.65 nasb hast roi system vali vaghti ke ./buildconf --force mekonam
<amin> megheh
<amin> Your version of autoconf likely contains buggy cache code.          Running vcsclean for you.
<amin>            To avoid this, install autoconf-2.13. Can't figure out your VCS, not cleaning.
<everplays> amin, :) pas nasb nakardi? man fekr mikardam shoma alaan joft autoconf-a ro nasb kardin vali dare az version-i ke nemikhayn estefade mikone
<amin> magheh version balatar behtar nist?
<everplays> amin, mamoolan distro ha ye package ham vase autoconf-e 2.13 daran, masalan alaam na 2.65 daram vali package-e autoconf213 ham daram
<everplays> inam bekhatere ine ke bazi az app ha hanooz be version haye balatar migrate nashodan
<amin> khob pass man bayad autoconf 2.13 ro nasb konam chetori?
<everplays> amin, man fedora estefade mikonam va goftam vasash package dare, slack ro nemidoonam
<fvahid> inja cheghad sotokore
<fvahid> :(
<amin> how could i apply a patch
<fvahid> kasi inja openldap kar nakarde?
<fvahid> ldap
<everplays> amin, intori patch -p1 < filename
<amin> bebin injaro
<amin> http://www.phpfreaks.com/forums/index.php?topic=328707.new;topicseen#new
<amin> everplays:
<fvahid> aghayoon kasi mano komak mikone?
<fvahid> dostan
<fvahid> ?
<everplays> amin, hatman patch-esh ro too package-e src-e opensuse peida mikoni > http://download.opensuse.org/update/11.0/rpm/src/php5-5.2.12-0.1.src.rpm
<everplays> amin, age php 5.3.x compile mikoni az 11.4 estefade kon
<amin> in nist:
<amin> http://pastebin.com/uN60eJDL
<amin> everplays:
<everplays> amin, too hamoon safe ke link karde bood hast, vali whitespace-ash dorost nist, momkene patch nashe
<bmoqimi> everplays: ping!
<everplays> bmoqimi, pong
<amin> everpalys: yani chi?
<everplays> chetori dude?
<bmoqimi> everplays: haji rahi hast bedune inke tak take table ha ro alter konim engine kole db ro bokonim Innodb?va age bokonam confige khasi lazeme
<everplays> bmoqimi, na, hatman bayad alter koni, mitooni default ro bokoni innodb ke az oon be bad har chi table-e jadid sakhte beshe va engine set nashode vasash az innodb estefade kone
<everplays> bmoqimi, ama ye bash-e sade mitooni benevisi ke hama ro 1dafe alter kone :)
<everplays> amin, yani vase patch kardan bayad daghigh file-e ro peyda koni, age fasele haye too file moshkel dashte bashe apply nemishe patch-et
<amin> everpalys: nam autoconf 2.13 nasb kardam chekar konam ke compiler php azash estefadeh koneh
<bmoqimi> everplays: are hamin karo kardam,ama goftam shayad parametre digeyi bayad avaz beshe
<everplays> amin, ghabl az ejra kardan-e command-e configure ino bezan export PHP_AUTOCONF=/usr/bin/autoconf-213
<everplays> amin, be jaye /usr/bin/autoconf-213 address-e autoconf-i ke mikhay ro bede, badesham phpize va configure ro run kon
<amin> everplays: khob yekami mohkel shod
<amin> aval bayad  kalame be kalameh "export PHP_AUTOCONF=/usr/bin/autoconf-213" bezana?
<everplays> amin, are, ama bayad jaye /usr/bin/autoconf-213 address-e autoconf-i ke mikhay ro bede
<amin> everplays: man khaili gijam
<amin> chetori addressesho beyda konam
<amin> cta /var/log ?
<amin> misheh beghid?
<everplays> amin, mage autoconf-e 2.13 ro nasb nakardi? info begiri az package-esh mifahmi
<everplays> amin, ino bezan ls /usr/bin/autoco*
<amin> javabesh  "/usr/bin/autoconf*"
<everplays> amin, yani 1doone javab dad?
<amin> yes
<amin> amin: yes
<amin> everpalys:yes
<everplays> err! amin motmaeni autoconf-e 2.13 ro nasb kardi?
<amin> http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/autoconf/autoconf-2.13.tar.gz
<fvahid> openldap nabood?
<everplays> amin, age nasb-e dige jeddan idea-i nadaram
<amin> ghorboon drost shod automatic dareh az 2.13 estefadeh mikoneh?? hahaha
<amin> hala mykham switch be configure bedam che bedam?
<amin> everplays: switch chi bedam??
<everplays> amin, switch nemikhad (albate shayad switch ham dashte bashe) ba environment variable-e PHP_AUTOCONF mitooni set koni
<amin> che shekli?
<everplays> amin, ba hamoon export PHP_AUTOCONF=
<hale> salam
<hale> سلام
<fvahid> dostan kasi mitoone rajebe openldap va samba mano yari kone
<fvahid> ?
<hale> من میخوام دو تا فایل که ساختار یکسانی دارند رو بخونم
<hale> مثلا هر دو رو فرض کنید 3 تا فیلد برای هر رکورد
<hale> بعد اون سطرهایی که فیلد اول اونا با هم برابر بود رو حذف کنم و فقط یکی بمونه البته فیلد های آخر همه رو جمع کنم و بریزم تو فیلد اخر همین رکوردی که میمونه
<hale> از awk
<hale> استفاده میکنم اما گیر کردم
<hale> کمک میخوام
<amin> everplays: bad az nasb autoconf 2.13 chek kardam version sutoconf ro migheh 2.13 bad raftam vaseh ./configure  ke intori shod  http://pastebin.com/Ez8E67rJ
<ilius> fvahid: tu technotux.org bepors
<fvahid> ey jan kasi peyda shod javab bede
<ilius> fvahid: 1: pm nade, 2: kollan mostaghim soalet ro bepors 3: age takhasoso hast behtare tu forum beporsi  (soal haye omumi e ubuntu ro faghat shayad inja betune javab begiri)
<everplays> amin, dude hadsam ine ke ba shell-e dorost ejra nemishe, vali idea-i nadaram chetori mishe fix-esh kard
<ilius> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilius> fvahid: ^
<ilius> fvahid: bazam ke pm dadi :-D
<ilius> fvahid: در ضمن اگه انگلیسی‌ت خوب هست، بهترین جا برای پرسیدن سوال این سایته
<ilius> fvahid: http://stackoverflow.com/
<ilius> fvahid: in stackoverflow behtarin site baraye porsidan soal haye programming hast
<ilius> fvahid: vase ubuntu ham dare
<fvahid> :)
<ilius> fvahid: http://askubuntu.com/
<fvahid> che sitiye khoobi
<ilius> fvahid: be un link haye payin e payin negah kon, vase hame chi dare
<ilius> fvahid: open ldap ro fekr kona tu ghesmate e unix beporsi behtar bashe http://unix.stackexchange.com/
<ilius> fvahid: albate ghablesh tu technotux ke farsi hast bepors
<fvahid> ok
<fvahid> daram miporsam
<ilius> fvahid: به این سرعت عضو شدی؟ :-D
<fvahid> ozve freenode hastam dige
 * ilius bye
<hale> یه سوال عمومی
<hale> به این شماره صفحه هایی که موقع سرچ تو گوگل میبینیم چی میگن؟
<hale> همونی که روشون کلیک میکنیم و میریرم به صفه ایکس
<hale> ؟
<everplays> hale, paging
<hale> everplays: tnx
<narcislinux> :/
<narcislinux> yani chi
<fvahid> ls
<fvahid> ls
<dark-sun> یو
<dark-sun> dfgdfrttebbnku: اتفاقی افتاده؟
<dfgdfrttebbnku> dark-sun: :) باز این اومد
<dark-sun> dfgdfrttebbnku: چی؟ بازهم تو؟
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> dfgdfrttebbnku: خوبی؟
<dfgdfrttebbnku> dark-sun: :)
<dark-sun> dfgdfrttebbnku: داری چکار می‌کنی نیرنگ باز؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<dfgdfrttebbnku> dark-sun: من که خوبم ؛ ولی نگران حاله تو هستم :)
<dark-sun> dfgdfrttebbnku: تو خوب باشی منم خوبم زیبای من
<dark-sun> dfgdfrttebbnku: امروز نیک نیمت پریشون‌تر از هر روز شده بید
<dfgdfrttebbnku> dark-sun: دنبال داکیومنت یه کاجول میگردم
<dark-sun> دلبری می‌کنی تو کانال؟
<dark-sun> dfgdfrttebbnku: بگو با هم می‌گردیم.. کجا گمش کردی؟
<dfgdfrttebbnku> dark-sun: من ؟
<dark-sun> dfgdfrttebbnku: موهات رو پریشون کردی دیگه! دلبری که شاخ و دم نداره
<dfgdfrttebbnku> dark-sun: سر پل
<dark-sun> dfgdfrttebbnku: عشق یک سواله که جواب نداره
<dark-sun> :))
<dfgdfrttebbnku> dark-sun: :) جدی جدی دارم نگران حالت میشم
<dark-sun> dfgdfrttebbnku: خلاصه کمکی از دستم ساخته بود بگو. در خدمتیم
<dfgdfrttebbnku> dark-sun: قربونت
<dark-sun> آقا رضا اومد. بچه‌ها بساط رو جمع کنین
<dark-sun> دارک یک منقل دستش می‌دوه به سمت یک گوشه کانال...
<rezaa> aghaa rezaa kiye dige?
<dark-sun> دارک دست‌هاش رو پاک می‌کنه..
<dark-sun> جان؟ کی؟ به! رضا آقای خودمونه!
<dark-sun> rezaa: خوبی رضا جان؟ سال نو مبارک
<dark-sun> من یکم دیر خوابیدم دیشب چشمام سرخه
<rezaa> سال نو مبارک، خوبی؟
<dark-sun> شکر خدا
<rezaa> این اقا رضامون کی هستن؟
<dark-sun> یکی یک آینه بده دست آقا رضا.
<dark-sun> rezaa: تو راه ضربه‌ای چیزی به سرت نخورده رضا جان؟
<dark-sun> rezaa: جون دارک دارم نگران می‌شم
<rezaa> کدوم راه؟
<rezaa> اولش فکر کردم
<rezaa> bot
<rezaa> هستی، ولی تیستی!
<dark-sun> rezaa: از کجا معلوم؟ شاید باشم
<rezaa> تیستی --> نیستی
<dark-sun> بگذار ببینم
<dark-sun> dark-sun: bot?
<dark-sun> dark-sun: bot khodeti! chera fosh midi?
<dark-sun> dark-sun: ba to nabudam
<dark-sun> dark-sun: bikhod kardi!
<dark-sun> dark-sun: bebakhshid!
<dark-sun> dark-sun: alan miam tike parat mikonam..
<dark-sun> شری شد ها!
<rezaa> کسی
<rezaa> ssh
<rezaa> مجانی نداره؟
<dark-sun> من ندارم.
<rezaa> for ssh tunneling
<dark-sun> بازم ندارم.
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> دارک سان تکه‌های لباسش رو بهم وصل می‌کنه.. کسی یک خیاط خوب سراغ نداره؟
<rezaa> به نظر شما یک سایت پزشکی که به سوالهای بازدید کنندگان جواب بده می‌تونه موفق باشه؟
<rezaa> جواب میده؟
<dark-sun> یک سایت پزشکی نه، ولی اگه دو تا باشن می‌تونن موفق باشن!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> سایت پزشکی.. متخصص می‌خواد
<dark-sun> مگه اینکه عمومی باشه
<dark-sun> خودت دکتری؟
<rezaa> حالا اونش با من
<rezaa> تقریبا
<dark-sun> تقریبا دکتر رضا، تخصصتون چیه؟
<rezaa> دانشجوی پزشکی
<rezaa> سال آخر
<dark-sun> یک سایتی هست دست نوشته‌های یک پزشک.
<dark-sun> ولی اون بیشتر راجه به کامپیوتر بود
<dark-sun> فکر کنم
<dark-sun> واسه سایت پزشکی.
<dark-sun> والله حقیقتش من کمتر بابت این مسائل به نت مراجعه می‌کنم
<dark-sun> مگه اینکه اطلاعات عمومی بخوام
<dark-sun> تصور من اینه که پزشکی حرفه‌ایه که بیشتر به مراجعه حضوری نیاز داره
<dark-sun> پزشک باید بیمار رو ببینه
<dark-sun> و علایمش رو چک کنه
<dark-sun> حالا اگه روانشناسی رو بگیم. باز تا حدودی قابل قبوله
<rezaa> در رابطه با سلامت از نت چه استفاده ای میکنی؟
<dark-sun> در مورد سلامت.. هیچی! ایمیل‌هایی که دوستان می‌فرستن می‌خونم
<dark-sun> اگه مهم باشن
<dark-sun> وگرنه اینکه مثلا شب زود بخوابین که مغزتون هنگ نکنه
<dark-sun> رو نمی‌خونم
<dark-sun> ولی مثلا مصرف همزمان میگو و ویتامین سی باعث مرگ می شه رو
<dark-sun> واسه دوستامم فرستادم
<dark-sun> حالا همزمان نه. ولی خب اگه تو معده همدیگه رو ببینن خوب نیست
<dark-sun> می‌گن میگو خجالتیه. ویتامین سی رو نیش می‌زنه
<rezaa> حاضری برای چه چیزی درباره سلامت تو نت پول بدی؟
<dark-sun> پول؟ من به پدرم هم پول نمی‌دم!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> در باره سلامت.. هوومم..
<dark-sun> آهان. اگه محصولی باشه که قیمتش پایین‌تر از بازار باشه
<dark-sun> و یا تو بازار نباشه می‌خرم دیگه
<dark-sun> اینترنتی
<dark-sun> بابت مشاوره نه. ترجیح می‌دم حضوری برم دکتر رو ببینم
<rezaa> تا حالا خریدی یا کسی رو دیدی که بخره؟
<dark-sun> چی؟
<dark-sun> محصولات پزشکی؟
<rezaa> آره
<dark-sun> نه نخریدم. بچه‌ها هم نــه.
<dark-sun> خدمت رو چیکار می‌کنی رضا؟
<rezaa> حاضری دارو بخری؟ یا میری داروخونه؟
<dark-sun> اگه زود بیارن در خونه می‌خرم
<dark-sun> مخصوصا اگه ۲۴ ساعته باشه
<dark-sun> که عالیه
<dark-sun> یوقت آدم نصف شب قرصش تمام می‌شه
<rezaa> حاضری پول بیشتری بدی؟
<dark-sun> اگه نیازم باشه آره.
<rezaa> چقدر؟ مثلا اگر قیمتش ۱۰۰۰۰ تومن باشه حاضری چقدر بدی؟
<dark-sun> بستگی به نیازم داره
<dark-sun> اگه اضطراری باشه تا بیست تومن هم می‌دم
<dark-sun> ولی یک جنس خوب باشه. می‌دونی؟ چیز خوب!
<rezaa> تو خونه کسی رو داری که قرص بخوره؟
<dark-sun> قرص؟ منظورت چیه رضا؟ اکستازی؟
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> نه نداریم! منم قرص نمی‌خوردم که اومدی
<dark-sun> یکم داشتم منقل رو گرم می‌کردم واسه شام
<rezaa> تازه اول صبح که!
<dark-sun> یکی از بچه‌ها گفته بود میای... داشتیم می‌دیدم ذغال‌ها کافیه یا نه
<dark-sun> توی خونه، داداشم هست قرص‌های مولتی ویتامین می‌خوره به ما هم می‌ده گاهی
<dark-sun> خواهرم هست. قرص‌های خاصی می‌خوره
<dark-sun> واسه میگرن
<dark-sun> مامانم نمی‌خوره بابام هم نه
<dark-sun> rezaa: توی کانال داری می‌پرسی؟
<dark-sun> خاک به سرم!
<dark-sun> اینجا نپرس!
<rezaa> ok
<amin> hey guys where is the log of this channel?
<dark-sun> idk
<amin> yani in channal log nadareh
<amin> magheh misheh
<amin> everplays: what was that site you mentioned
<amin> everplays: what was that site you mentioned
<dark-sun> amin: داره من نمی‌دونم چیه
<amin> dark-sun: chi chie?
<dark-sun> amin: همون لوگی که می‌خوای! چقدر سوال می‌پرسی امین
<dark-sun> :D
<amin> dark-sun: kosh dar raf mesle inke dobareh bedeh
<amin> asdf
<amin> dark-sun: kosh dar raf mesle inke dobareh bedeh
<dark-sun> amin: من چیزی ندادم به شما
<amin> goftid log eee
<rezaa> amin: log dare
<dark-sun> به جز یک سبد لبخند و آرزوی موفقیت
<amin> channel ro peyda kardid
<amin> mr30
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> amin: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2008/09/08/%23ubuntu-ir.html
<dark-sun> این شاید به کار بیاد
<dark-sun> تاریخش قدیمیه. خودت بگرد دنبال دایرکتوری امسال
<dark-sun> یا تاریخی که می‌خوای
<the-light> salam be hame
<narcislinux> the-light: wb
<the-light> lxsameer: hey bro
<the-light> narcislinux: thnx
<lxsameer> the-light: hey chetori mard kojai to pas
<dark-sun> the-light: یو
<the-light> lxsameer: ghorbanat, taze emruz az shomal bargashtam sorry
<lxsameer> the-light: :D eyval khosh gozasht
<the-light> lxsameer: Ali bud jat khali :) to chetori che mikoni?
<lxsameer> the-light: tebghe mamul kar mikonam :D
<the-light> lxsameer:  eydi ham vel kon nisti
<lxsameer> the-light: majburam dige haji , chekonim zendegi sakhte
<the-light> lxsameer:  bikhial farda poola ro bayad bezari beri :P
<lxsameer> the-light: pula ro hame talab kara mibaran
<mrali> salm
<mrali> salam
<mrali> az ki mitoonam soalamo beporsam?
<the-light> soaleto bepors harki bedune o vaght dashte bashe javab mide mrali
<mrali> man ye laptop hp pavilion dv2500 daram
<mrali> chetor motmaen besham ke ubuntu 10.10 ya linuxmint 10 bahash sazegare ya na?
<lxsameer> mrali: search kon
<lxsameer> mrali: google
<lxsameer> mrali: ama kolan agaram sazegar nabashi khodet mituni driver hasho benevisi
<lxsameer> mrali: ama motmaen bash kasi ghablan rush linux nasb karde
<mrali> lxsameer: age to naboodi man chekar mikardam? engar bejoz to kase digei inja nist!
<lxsameer> mrali: digaran ehtemalan sareshun shulughe
<mrali> lxsameer: dar morede modeme ADSL chi? oono mishnase ya bayad driver besazam?
<lxsameer> mrali: ba usb vasl kardi be systemet ?
<mrali> hanooz ke linux nasb nakardam, felan daram ettelaat jam mikonam ta yedafe gir nakonam
<lxsameer> khube
<moshtaghi> سلام به همه! اینجا کسی از بهنام توکلی خبری نداره؟
<lxsameer> moshtaghi: didish be ma ham begu
<moshtaghi> lxsameer: باشه! حتماً ;)
<mrali> lxsameer: be nazaret alan beram baraye uninstall kardane vista va nasbe linuxmint ya ubuntu? ye kam mitarsam
<lxsameer> mrali: lazem nist windows o uninstall koni
<lxsameer> mrali: faghat linux nasb kon hamin
<lxsameer> brb
<mrali> az vista khaste shodam, yani momkene behesh niaz peyda konam?
<mrali> lxsameer: az vista khaste shodam, yani momkene behesh niaz peyda konam?
<moshtaghi> mrali: karet chiye? roo win ba che barnamehaiy kaar mikoni? ino begoo behet begam! ;)
<mrali> moshtaghi: man reshte modiriat khoondam az office, internet va gahi SPSS estefade mikonam
<moshtaghi> mrali: vase SPSS info nadaram! vali office va internet inja khorake! ;)
<moshtaghi> mrali: albate ino nemishe monker shod ke MS OFFICE az hameye barnamehaye office az jomle openOffice va LibreOffice sare! :-|
<mrali> moshtaghi: pas beram?
<moshtaghi> are baba! boro! khoshBakhtane kare takhasosie sakhty nadari ke nashe!
<mrali> khob dige
<mrali> merci
<moshtaghi> vali vase start behtare kenare Win nasb koni!
<dark-sun> ملت یک لینک خوب سراغ دارین آموزش طراحی قالب وردپرس می‌خوام
<dark-sun> نتایج گوگل جالب نیست. اغلب با دریمویور گفتن
<dark-sun> ظاهرا من اینجا دارم با *** خودم صحبت می‌کنم!
<freebot> :done.
<dark-sun> freebot: bot?
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> in ketabe serverhaye linux ro mishe az enghelab tahiye kard?
<fvahid> vase alen bagomiyan
<Tazekar> Salam
<narcislinux> wb
<Tazekar> hmm
<Tazekar> man ye moshkel daram
<Tazekar> webcam e mano nemishnase
<Tazekar> kasi mitune komak kone?
<Tazekar> :(
<fvahid> chi web cametoo nemishnase?
<Tazekar> ubuntu
<Tazekar> barnameye camorama
<fvahid> baarnamat chiye?
<Tazekar> camorama
<Tazekar> error mide
<fvahid> usb hste camerate?
<fvahid> in dastoor ro to terminal bezan
<fvahid> sudo apt-get install cheese
<Tazekar> na
<fvahid> in behtarin barname bara camera hast
<Tazekar> ba usb nist ,
<fvahid> in command ro bezan
<fvahid> sudo apt-get install cheese
<fvahid> badesh to terminal benevis cheese
<fvahid> age moshkeli dashti begooo
<Tazekar> hala bayad chi kar konam
<Tazekar> ?
<fvahid> nasb shod?
<fvahid> cheese ro ejra kon
<Tazekar> ye lahze
<fvahid> to terminal benevis cheese
<Tazekar> in barnameye chees
<Tazekar> neshun nemide
<fvahid> hichi?
<Tazekar> barfak
<Tazekar> va digar hich
<fvahid> usb ham ke nist
<Tazekar> oh
<Tazekar> merci
<fvahid> chi shod?
<Tazekar> hal shod
<fvahid> chesh bood?
<Tazekar> dastetun dars nakone
<fvahid> khahesh mikonam
<Tazekar> barnama ro bastam 2barebaz kardam
<Tazekar> inbar kar kard
<Tazekar> shab khosh
<fvahid> movafag bashid
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<Zpix> dorood bar doostan
<Zpix> kesi hast ?
<neshat> Zpix, salam
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, ping
<Zpix> neshat: dorood
<Zpix> neshat: man alan roo system faghat ubuntu daram
<Zpix> neshat: mikham 1 windows kenaresh bezaram
<Zpix> mishe bedoone pak shodane ubuntu in kar ro kard?
<neshat> Zpix, اوبونتو پاک نمیشه فقط گراب می پره که باید بعد نصب ویندوز با دیسک اوبونتو گرابت رو تعمیر کنی
<neshat> Zpix, چه ورژنی از اوبونتو رو داری ؟
<Zpix> neshat: ino midoonam manzooram ine ke chejoori bayad 1 meghdar az hdd ro azad konam vase in kar?
<Zpix> neshat: 10.10
<neshat> Zpix, جستجو کن راجع به نحوه ریکاوری گراب ۲
<Zpix> neshat: recovery ro baladam
<neshat> Zpix, http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/Grub2Howto?action=fullsearch&value=linkto%3A%22Grub2Howto%22&context=180
<neshat> Zpix, شرمنده این لینک رو ببین http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/Grub2Howto/Recover
<neshat> Zpix, کلا اوبنتو از کارمیک کوالا ۹.۱۰ به گراب ۲ مهاجرت کرد
<Zpix> neshat: refigh man kole ina ro ke migio midoonam
<neshat> Zpix, پس اون مقاله کارت رو راه می اندازه
<Zpix> neshat: solam ine ke chetor 1 meghdar az hdd ro azad konam vase nasbe win ?
<neshat> Zpix, پس مشکل چیه ؟
 * dark-sun 's listening: Empty Walls by Serj Tankian.
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, jonam
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, ?
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, گنوم داری ؟
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, chetor ? man hamishe gnome daram
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, برنامه نتورک منیجر هست --- ببین با چه دستوری اجرا میشه
<dark-sun> خداوند به کامپیوتر گنوم‌داران برکت دهد.
<WhiteCrow1> neshat, man nettorent nadaram
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, GNOME ya KDE hich farghi nadare dude faghat janbe fun dare
<WhiteCrow1> :)
<neshat> WhiteCrow1, رو ارچ نصبش کردم کارت شبکم نمیشناسه می خوام با روت اجراش کنم منو ادیتور هم ندارم
<neshat> و ...
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: آره؟
<dark-sun> :))
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, be neshat komak kon mokham ghofl e alan
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, uhum
<dark-sun> neshat: کارت شبکه رو نمی‌شناسه؟ یعنی چجوری؟
<dark-sun> neshat: مگه به گروه شبکه یوزرت رو اضافه نکردی؟
<neshat> dark-sun, اون نتورک منیجر هست دستور اجرا شدن محبت بفرما با روت اجرا کنم بینم چه مرگشه
<dark-sun> neshat: اندکی صبر ...
<neshat> dark-sun, اجار شد ولی نمی آره کارت شبکه رو تو لوبونتو فدورا و .... این برنامه وقتی بازش می
<neshat> کنی کارت شبکه رو میگه که چیه و می تونی آی پی روش ست کنی ولی اینجا اصلا کارت شبکه رو نمیآره
<dark-sun> neshat: دستت درد نکنه! اینا رو به من می‌گی یا جهت ذکر در آرشیو
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> neshat: واسه ساختن کانکشن اینو بزن
<dark-sun> neshat: nm-connection-editor
<dark-sun> باسودو و بی‌سودوش دیگه با خودت
<dark-sun> ;)
<neshat> dark-sun, یه بار مشکل داشتم تو برنامه تو کانال پرسیدم بعد چند وقت دوباره پیدادش د تو کانال بود ولی نصف و نیمه   کلا اذیت شدم تا راه حل رو دوباره یافتم م یخوامپیشگیری کنم
<dark-sun> واسه اپلتش هم گمونم اینه
<dark-sun> nm-applet
<dark-sun> neshat: همین مشکل شبکه؟ یا چیز دیگه‌؟
<neshat> o,f hghk hdk fvkhli ;hvj af;i v, kld hvi j, gdsj
<dark-sun> اوه اوه! بایت کد شد
<neshat> dark-sun الان این برنامه کارت شبکه رو تو لیست نمیاره
<neshat> dark-sun, ایده ای داره ای یا باید کشف کنم ؟
<dark-sun> neshat: توی لیست واسه چی می‌خوای؟
<dark-sun> neshat: خودش مدیریتش می‌کنه دیگه
<dark-sun> neshat: ولی بگذار
<dark-sun> neshat: فکر کنم فایل کانفیگش رو داشتم
<neshat> dark-sun, من با ست کردن آی پی استاتیک اینترنت دارم هخمیشه
<dark-sun> neshat: /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<dark-sun> [ifupdown]
<dark-sun> زیرش یک خط باید باشه
<dark-sun> managed=true
<dark-sun> neshat: ^^
<neshat> dark-sun, نه عزیزم نداره
<dark-sun> بعدش یکبار باید ریست کنی فکر کنم
<dark-sun> نداره اضافه کن
<neshat> dark-sun, دستت درد نکنه برارد خودم کشفش می کنم
<neshat> dark-sun, بزار مزاحمت نباشم
<dark-sun> neshat: گود لاک
<dark-sun> من باید برم/
<neshat> dark-sun, البته تو آرچ همه چی تو di thdg nd'i jkzdl ldai , ulgh kdhcd fi hdk fvkhli kdsj ,gd Hnl ld o,hn ]dchd nd'i v, il ;at ;ki :nd
<neshat> فکر کنم من باید برم  این فایل xorg رو چک کنم بینم این سویچ رو زبان چه مرگش شده
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-30
<Ali_> salam
<Ali_> dostan chetori mishe barnamehai inja ro ejra kard ?
<Ali_> http://www.iransima.ir/FilmDescription.jsp?IDCode=336257&pCode=94&pType=2011-03-17&place=calendar
<Ali_> dostan chetori mishe barnamehai inja ro ejra kard ?
<Ali_> http://www.iransima.ir/FilmDescription.jsp?IDCode=336257&pCode=94&pType=2011-03-17&place=calendar
<Ali_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587133/
<fvahid> salam behame
<fvahid> kasi rajebe tcp wrapper chizi midone?
<fvahid> cheara kasi javab nemide?
<lxsameer> amdan javab nemidan ke aziz
<ali___> slam
<ali___> dostan chetori mitonam pasvand file ha ro bebinam ?
<fvahid> cammand file komaketoon mikone
<fvahid> lxsammeer chejoor mitooni ye channle moarefi koni ta man soalamo beporsam?
<narcislinux> chera injoriye ? http://www.narcislinux.com
<Danesh> سلام. سال نو مبارک
<Danesh> تازه وارد هستم و نمی دانم چطور از این چت روم استفاده کنم. کسی کمکم می کنه، لطفاً؟
<sepehr> Danesh: http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/IrcBehavior
<amin> khob dvd ubuntuhast ya az roi usb-stick nasb mekoni
<sepehr> Danesh: http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/IrcGuide?highlight=%28irc%29
<amin> sephr: +
<amin> Danesh: chi shod?/nasb shod?
<sepehr> everplays: ping
<everplays> sepehr, salaam dude
<sepehr> everplays: salam, chetory
<sepehr> everplays: im?
<everplays> sepehr, khoob-e khoob, sure
<Zpix> dorood bar hame
<Zpix> kesi midoone chera man nemitoonam 1 package ro install konam inam error : http://pastebin.com/yW5ubn6P
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<fvahid> salam
<fvahid> chejoor mishe fahmid kole gesmate laptop dirver hash nasb shode albate tooye ubuntu
<fvahid> man az lspci estefade mikonam
<fvahid> ama nemitoonam befahmam kodom device nasb shode kodom nasb nashode
<narcislinux> fvahid: lshw be dardeton mikhore?
<fvahid> tahala esttefade nakardam
<fvahid> laptopam dagh mikone fek konam yeki az deriver hash nasb nist
<fvahid> tah hala karte seda va vga ro nasb kardam
<narcislinux> fvahid:  mokheyli ke az fire fox estefade mikoni in etefagh nemiyofte ?
<fvahid> na kolan
<fvahid> karte wireless ro ham nasb kardam
<fvahid> moshkeli nadaram vali dagh mikone
<narcislinux> fvahid: toye anjoman chandta porst didam ke moshkeleshon hamin bod
<narcislinux> fvahid:  onaro didi ?
<fvahid> are manam didam
<fvahid> vali nakhondam
<narcislinux> fvahid: ye negah bendaz pas
<fvahid> are daram mibinam
<fvahid> toye ubuntu kodoam gesmat bood toye sakht afzar bod fek konam
<narcislinux> fvahid: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?action=printpage;topic=6088.0 , http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?action=printpage;topic=13684.0
<fvahid> aga mersi dashtam donbalesh migashtam peyda nakardam
<narcislinux> fvahid: np
<fvahid> damaye cpu 48
<fvahid> va damaye karte gerafik 44
<fvahid> mamoooli hast?
<narcislinux> fvahid: benevisid na va badesh kelide r=tab ra bezanid alan !
<narcislinux> kelide tab *
<fvahid> chi?
<narcislinux> fvahid: lol ! avale esme mano benevisid va badesh kelide tab ra bezanid ta kamel beshe
<fvahid> narcislinux: ahan fahmidam
<fvahid> narcislinux: vared nistam dige
<narcislinux> fvahid:  to chanel age esmamo avale sohbat benevisid motevaje misham ke ba man darid harf mizanid
<narcislinux> fvahid: np :)
<fvahid> narcislinux: man ba irssi kar mikonam
<fvahid> narcislinux: barname gkrellm ro nasb kardam
<fvahid> narcislinux: damaye cup va gerafik ro neshoon mide beyne 45 ta 50 hastesh
<fvahid> narcislinux: mikhastam bebinam khobe ya na
<narcislinux> fvahid: nemidonam ! fekonam yekam ziyade vali yadam nist dama estandard chande
<fvahid> narcislinux: yeki gofte ke gesmate chape trak pad dagh mikone vase manam hamoonja dagh mikone
<narcislinux> fvahid: khob on ghesmat chi zireshe ?
<fvahid> narcislinux: nemidonam
<narcislinux> fvahid: mal man cpu onjast vali yekam meyare maskhareyi be nazar miyad !
<narcislinux> :D
<narcislinux> fvahid: khob jense on ghesmat fargh dare ! shayad garma ro behtar enteghal mide
<fvahid> narcislinux: akhe tooye win intoor dagh nemikard
<narcislinux> fvahid: man tala ro in labtab win nadashtam , vali kheyli ha mesle to goftan in moshkelo dashtan , vali akharesh nafahmidam be natije residan ya na
<narcislinux> fvahid:  man bishtar ta ba firefox kar mikonam yoho in moshkel pish miyad
<fvahid> narcislinux: na vase man koli hast motmaenam yejaye kar milange
<narcislinux> are
<fvahid> narcislinux: fanam tond tond roshan mishe
<narcislinux> fvahid: laptopet chi hast ?
<fvahid> narcislinux: lenovo
<fvahid> narcislinux: core i5
<fvahid> narcislinux: ahan yechize dige vaghti commande free -m ro mizanam 3 gig ram neshoon mide kolan daram
<fvahid> narcislinux: darsorati ke 4 gig ram daram
<narcislinux> !
<fvahid> narcislinux: albate gablan in moshkelo roye yeki az server ham dashtam bazi az kernel ha ram ziyad ro support nemikone
<dark-sun> یو
<fvahid> narcislinux: onmoghe kernel ro azbvaz kardam dorost shod
<dark-sun> چند روز پیش یکی اومده بود می‌گفت کتاب فارسی واسه اوبونتو نیست
<narcislinux> fvahid:  alan chi ?
<dark-sun> من امروز رفته بودم کتابفروشی. دیدم مثل اینکه انتشارات ناقوس کتابی در این خصوص منتشر کرده
<dark-sun> اتفاقا کتاب بدی هم نبود.. مربوط به توزیع اوبونتو ۱۰.۰۴ بوده
<fvahid> narcislinux: anlan yadam nist bayad begardam
<dark-sun> خودتون این لینک رو ببینین
<dark-sun> http://naghoos-andisheh.ir/bookview.aspx?bookid=1485565
<dark-sun> قیمتش ۱۲۰۰۰ تومان هستش
<fvahid> dark-sun: lotfan farsi nanevisid
<dark-sun> fvahid: lotfan irc clientetoon ro avaz konin :P :D
<fvahid> narcislinux: on mohem nist
<dark-sun> من باید برم. بعدا می‌یام
<fvahid> narcislinux: benazaret chikar konam?
<narcislinux> fvahid: man tala bar nakhordam :) nemidonam
<narcislinux> fvahid: google ham serch bezan , english
<fvahid> narcislinux: momkene device asib bebine
<fvahid> ?
<narcislinux> fvahid: are , hamchenin batri
<arkia> salam
<arkia> kasi nis?
<arkia> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-03-31
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ali_> soal daram
<ali_> mishe roo ubuntu ya linux mint internet explorer nasb kard?
<lxsameer> ali_: are ama be dard nakhahad khord
<ali_> lxsameer: midooni bara chi mikham? bazi siteha faghat ba IE baz mishe mesle site GOLESTAN daneshgaha
<lxsameer> ali_: midunam
<lxsameer> amin: behtarin kara shayad in bashe ke ba wine inkaro bokoni ya tu ye VM ye windows nasb koni albate rum be divar
<ali_> lxsameer: VM chie?
<amin> Ta onjaee ke man mednam ye narmafzar hast ke kareh IE ro mikoneh
<lxsameer> ali_: Virtual machin
<amin> toi forum gesmat internet post 3 ya 4 hast
<ali_> lxsameer: hich rahi vojood nadare ta in noe siteha ro ba firefox ya chrome ya ... baz kard?
<lxsameer> ali_: chera IE tabo ina hast ama hamaro baz nemikone
<ali_> amin: kodoom forum? address ro midi?
<amin> man yek kari pishnahad mikonam
<amin> boro toi sit eyeos
<amin> ye account besaz
<amin> bad ba browser eyeos baz kon bebin misheh
<amin> forum ubuntu
<amin> persian
<amin> wait
<amin> behtarin rahehesh hamoni ke lxsameer rosh ro kard be divar vaghoft
<amin> http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/171/install-internet-explorer-in-ubuntu-the-easiest-way
<ali_> amin: Merci
<amin> khahesh
<ali_> amin: raftam be site eyeos ama chizi motavajje nashodam
<amin> eyeos ye OS online hast
<amin> shoma toi ghesmat online Demo
<amin> metonid ye account besazid
<amin> bad vared shid
<amin> in system web browser document manager va music player ..... dareh
<ali_> amin: browser eyeos netscape hast va baz nemikone
<amin> ali_: excuse me I was n't around
<amin> nashod
<amin> chare i joz win IE4linux nadarid
<Guest73980> سلام اوبونتوی ۱۰.۴ من به روز نمیشه یعنی از ۲۷ روز تاحالا برای در یافت لیست پکیجهای جدید خطا
<Guest73980> میده
<amin> tazeh on ham bazi az bacheh ha mighan on site hai ke bayad ba ie baz besheh ro baz nemikoneh
<neshat-Arch-KDE> Guest73980, salam
<amin> Repository hat ro chek kon
<Guest73980>  کجا برم چکش کنم
<amin> http://www.getdeb.net/software/Ailurus
<amin> in ham metoneh komak koneh
<amin> yeki az karhai ke mikoneh bad az har bar etesal be internet behtarin va sari tarin mirror ro vasat estefadeh mikoneh
<amin> Guest73980
<amin> Guest73980: administration >> software source
<Guest73980> حتی با این چیزی که شما معرفی کردی باز هم برلی بروز کردن همین خطا رو میده
<Guest73980> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100429)/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100429)/dists/lucid/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-ge
<amin> Guest73980: yek kari migham bekon
<amin> Guest73980: administration >> software source
<amin> bad tab "other software" cd -rom ro untick kon
<amin> bad ham beband
<amin> dobare update kon drost misheh
<amin> getdeb ro ham nasb kon bad nist
<arkia> salam
<arkia> ki ba vmware kar karde?
<arkia> ki ba vmware kar karde?
 * ilius doshman
<arkia> :D
<ilius> :P
<Guest27725> ممنون از راهنماییتون مشکلم حل شد
<arkia> yekiam maro rahnamaee kone :D
<Ali_> man bara avalin bar mikham az linux estefade konam, kodoom ro entekhab konam Genom ya KDE?
<Arkia1> Salam
<ilAli> belakhare KDE ya Gnome bara ye tazekar?
<ilAli> belakhare KDE ya Gnome bara ye tazekar?
<Arkia1> man etelaati nadaram ke dar ekhtiyaret bezaram :D
<ilAli> belakhare KDE ya Gnome bara ye tazekar?
<Arkia1> manam taze karam Gnome Ro entekhab kardam
<ilAli> lxsameer: belakhare KDE ya Gnome bara ye tazekar?
<lxsameer> ilAli: joftesh khube
<amin> bebind entekhab e kde va gnome be taze kar bodan shoma basteghi nadareh
<amin> dar sath e tazekari ham tafavoti ro ehsas nemikonid
<Arkia1> ki mitone mano to nasbe Vmware Tools To ubuntu 10 komak kone?
<amin> mashaallah ubuntu az madood tozihai hast ke barai hata fulxbox ham shoma chizi kam nadarid
<mehot> sallam be hameye linuxiha
<mehot> javab sallam ro ham bedin khobe
<mehot> aval az hame eydetoon mobarak
<mehot> khaste ham nabashiin
<mehot> :P
<dark-sun> یو
 * lachfome سلام به همگی
<dark-sun> یو
<somaye> lachfome: salam
<lachfome> کسی هست که آرچ لینوکس داشته باشه
<dark-sun> من ندارم
<dark-sun> داشتم.. تموم کردم
<lachfome> dark-sun: بگو بیارن
<dark-sun> lachfome: خودت هستی دیگه. حالا مشکل کجاس ؟
<lachfome> dark-sun: این پکیج openvpn-authldap-plugin رو لازم دارم اما کوفتی ساخته نمی شه
<dark-sun> دوستان کسی می‌تونه کمک کنه. من آرچ ندارم
<lachfome> dark-sun: در زمن این ارور رو می ده که http://pastebin.com/ANZk3tCC
<lachfome> dark-sun: به نظم RoozbehOnline داره
<dark-sun> lachfome: بخدا کمکی از دستم ساخته نیست شرمنده‌ام به جون بچم
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> dostan mitooid begid chejoor mishe karte vga nvidia ro driveresh ro peyda konam
<fvahid> albate tooye ubunut
<narcislinux> fvahid: synaptic
<fvahid> narcislinux: moshkele dagh shodan ro peyda kardam
<narcislinux> fvahid:  chi bod ?
<fvahid> narcislinux: az driver nvidia
<fvahid> narcislinux: power mangament ro support nemkone
<fvahid> narcislinux: albate dirver hay binery
<narcislinux> okkk :)
<fvahid> narcislinux: bayad az khode site nvidia dl konam ke tahrim hastim
<lxsameer> fvahid: driver e nvidia mikhay ?
<fvahid> are
<lxsameer> fvahid: chand biti ?
<fvahid> 64
<lxsameer> http://ftp.vandaproject.com/
<lxsameer> fvahid: ^
<fvahid> lxsameer: mersi
<fvahid> lxsameer: tarighe nasbesh chejoore?
<lxsameer> fvahid: khahesh
<lxsameer> fvahid: gdm ya kdm eto stop mikoni o be un file permission x midi va runesh mikoni
<lxsameer> fvahid: baghiasho tu vaghti run kardi mibini
<fvahid> lxsameer: hamin?
<lxsameer> fvahid: are
<fvahid> lxsameer: hajmesh ziyade dl tool mikeshe age movafagh shodam khabaretoon mikonam
<lxsameer> fvahid: in file unjast negaran nabash
<fvahid> lxsameer: in doroste ke nvidia driver hay binary ubuntu moshkel daran
<fvahid> lxsameer: laptopam dagh mikard yeki gofte bood bekhater hamine
<lxsameer> fvahid: man ubuntu estefade nemikonam nemidunam , ama age laptop bude bishtar bayad be fekr e fan va driveresh bashi
<dark-sun> بله.. یکی از دوستان نامه‌ای فرستادی و درخواست کمک کرده
<fvahid> salam
<fvahid> bara nasbe karte gerafike nvidia vaghti scrpit ro ejra mikonam mikhad az site nvidia dl kone
<fvahid> vali chon tahrim hastim nemishe
<fvahid> chikar konam?
<fvahid> narcislinux: nashod nasbesh konam
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam
<dark-sun> آی فکم
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam
<dark-sun> che kasi bood seda zand 'dark-sun' ? kafsh hayam ko?
<fvahid> dark-sun: kafshat toye jibe mane
<dark-sun> 1 nune doroste ro sandevij kardam.. fakam nabud shod
<dark-sun> fvahid: boroooo
<fvahid> dark-sun: khodeti
<fvahid> dark-sun: agha chejoor in driver nvidia ro nasb konam
<dark-sun> fvahid: khundam chi migofti. dashtam sandevij mikhordam nemitunestam j bedam
<dark-sun> fvahid: zibaye khofte, 2 rah dari:
<fvahid> dark-sun: begooooooooooooooo
<dark-sun> 1: proxy set koni tu terminal
<dark-sun> k man nemidunam che jurie
<dark-sun> 2: file ro az 1 system k be filter beshkan dastersi dare dl koni, biari bedi be scriptet
<fvahid> na porxy ro tarjih midam
<fvahid> ipisho begooooooooooo
<dark-sun> good luck with that :)
<dark-sun> ip chio bedam?
<fvahid> chichi good luck
<fvahid> ip porxy server ro bede
<dark-sun> man nadaram alan
<fvahid> ey khoda
<dark-sun> vpn nadari?
<fvahid> man chi kar konam
<fvahid> na
<fvahid> ey khoda
<dark-sun> humm... addresse filesh ro dari?
<dark-sun> linkesh ro bede
<fvahid> bale
<fvahid> khodesho dl kardam
<dark-sun> pas dige chi?
<fvahid> vaghti ejra mikonam mikhad be site vaslshe nemishe
<dark-sun> to k migi dl nemishe
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> dl karddam
<dark-sun> khob, az oon site che fili ro mikhad begire?
<fvahid> 2 saat donbalesh gashtam
<fvahid> kernel module
<dark-sun> link?
<fvahid> nemidonam linkesho
<dark-sun> bayad beduni
<fvahid> ajab
<fvahid> linkesho zir terminal mizane nvidia.com
<fvahid> man che bedonam
<dark-sun> moteasefam, komaki az dastam sakhte nist.
<fvahid> dark-sun: durki jooon komak kon
<fvahid> dark-sun: jobran mikonam
<fvahid> :)
<dark-sun> be ghole bazi ha: :\
<dark-sun> کسی اینجا ذخیره و بازیابی خونده؟ یک بنده خدایی پرسیده می‌تونم جدول فت رو ببینم با لینوکس یا نه؟
<narcislinux> fvahid:  chi nashod ? drivare?
<narcislinux> fvahid:  pasvandesh chiye ?
<narcislinux> dark-sun:  salam , site inkscape be koja resid ?
<fvahid> narcislinux: che khob shod omadi
<dark-sun> narcislinux: valla chi begam. heyhat k az 6 jahatam rah bebastand // bad az in tatilat bishtar rush vaght mizaram
<fvahid> narcislinux: nasb nemishe moghe ejra mikhad be site ftp nvidia vasl she
<narcislinux> yani chi ?
<fvahid> narcislinux: site ham nemitoone vasl beshe
<narcislinux> fvahid: file chiye ?
<narcislinux> hmm
<fvahid> narcislinux: daghigan mige mikhad kernel interface ro dl kone
<narcislinux> dark-sun: :/ ajab
<fvahid> narcislinux: vali nemitoone
<fvahid> narcislinux: migi chikar konam?
<narcislinux> man ke hamin baste ha deb ro nasb kardam
<narcislinux> fvahid:  ye derayvere dige ro emtehan kon shayad yekishon bokhore
<fvahid> adress 32 biti ro ham migi
<narcislinux> fvahid: synaptic bezanid nvidia
<narcislinux> fvahid: NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.44.run     in bastehe ke gereftid compile mikhado !
<narcislinux> fvahid: ye rahnema barash to wiki ubuntu ir didam
<fvahid> narcislinux: na man tooye ye site khareji didam
<fvahid> narcislinux: ke rahesh hamin boood ke gofti
<fvahid> narcislinux: /var/log ro ham nega kardam
<fvahid> narcislinux: narcislinux daghigan mikhad be site ftp://download.nvidia.com vasl beshe
<fvahid> narcislinux: in driver ro ke dadi 32 bit ham daare? age dare addressesho begoooooooooo
<narcislinux> kodom drivar ?
<narcislinux> fvahid:  magae hamoni nabod ke lxsameer beton link dad
<fvahid> chear
<fvahid> narcislinux: moshkele man ine ke laptop dagh mikone
<fvahid> narcislinux: va yeki gofte bood chon driver nvidia power managment nadare
<fvahid> narcislinux: vaghean gij shodam dirver nvidia nasb bood pak kardamesh
<fvahid> narcislinux: felan ba synaptic nasbesh kardam, az komake shoma ham kheili mamnoon
<narcislinux1> fvahid: komaki nabod :)
<fvahid> narcislinux1: vaghean mamnoon say mikonam ye rooz jobran konam
<ahmadhesni> yeki ino bi zahmat  test kone-> :-) (vpn)  IP: 46.20.121.224 User: usertest  Pass: passtest
<dark-sun> یو
<dark-sun> اومدم بگم، فردا صبح ساعت ۶ داریم می‌ریم طبیعت!
<dark-sun> به نظرتون بیدار می‌شم؟
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: hatman bidar mishi ;-)
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: احمد پدرم در اومد. پرینتر خر بازی در می‌یاره
<dark-sun> وای سه شده.. برم برم بخوابم
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: شب بخیر
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: eshkal nadare, boro bekhab 6 bayad beri
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-01
<neshat> everplays, see http://www.archlinux.org
<everplays> neshat, fekr kardam daresho takhte kardan, khosh'hal shodam :)
<neshat> everplays, قضیه چیه ؟
<neshat> everplays, ارچ جمع شده یا چند تا رو می کنن یکی ؟
<everplays> neshat, dooroogh-e 13-as dige dude
<neshat> everplays, =))
<neshat> everplays, alan ke yekome na 13
<neshat> everplays, pish dasti kardan dige
<everplays> neshat, aval-e april-e dige :)
<neshat> everplays, aman az shoma khareji ha :p
<neshat> everplays, aha man fek mikardam 13 april migan doroogh ro
<neshat> everplays, =)) har chi fek mikardam namifahmidam yani chi , yani in hame bedoon moqademe , vali yadame in doroogh lanati nabood =))
<everplays> neshat, ino bebin > http://choqok.gnufolks.org/2011/03/choqok-is-going-to-leave-kde-for-gnome/
<neshat> everplays, این هم که دیگه از رو آدرس معلومه
<neshat> everplays, شما ها هم بی کارین اول آپریل دروغ می گینا
<neshat> everplays, دروغ پارسال روزبه هنوز یادمه
<neshat> everplays, =))
<everplays> :)
<neshat> everplays, راستی گنوم ۳ هم که تا چند روز دیگه باید بیاد درسته ؟
<everplays> neshat, are, hamin hafte miad
<neshat> everplays, man ke roo archam KDE nasb kardam :d
<neshat> everplays, hafte dige ham gnome :d
<neshat> everplays, bas did bade in hame aqab andakhtan o saro seda chi az ab dar miad
<everplays> neshat, man kheyli vaghte gnome-shell ro daram, hamishe az source compile mikonam
<neshat> everplays, طبق معمول ساسان بررسیش رو گذاشته
<neshat> everplays, از عکس ها که به نظر میاد جال نباشه!
<neshat> everplays, فکر کنم مثل همون سیستم جدید KDE باشه خوشگله ولی اعصاب خورد کن
<neshat> everplays, KDE notebook  ya ye ham chi n chizi :d
<everplays> neshat, jeddan motevajeh nashodam chi gofti dude
<neshat> everplays, مهم هم نبود :دی
<Mr-Ali> salam.
<Mr-Ali> chetor font too ubuntu nasb konam?
<Mr-Ali> lxsameer: salam
<neshat> Mr-Ali, salam
<everplays> Mr-Ali, har font-i mikhay copy kon too ~/.fonts
<lxsameer> Mr-Ali: salam
<neshat> everplays, http://www.imux.net/images/funny/Arch1.jpg
<Mr-Ali> font haye default windowso mikham
<Mr-Ali> shenidam ye pakage has ke ina ro dare
<everplays> neshat, hehe, zadi too nakh-e arch?
<neshat> everplays, man kheli vaqte archeram dude
<neshat> everplays, gooril angoori ro mishnasi ?
<neshat> everplays, :p
<everplays> neshat, hehe! be goorilangoori chi kar dari?
<neshat> everplays, sadrolla chi ?
<everplays> neshat, :D
<neshat> everplays, :))
<everplays> neshat, holy shit! gnome3 September miad
<everplays> err! ina che ghalati mikonan?
<neshat> everplays, in ham doroogh 13 ast
<neshat> neshat,  err ??
<everplays> beza khabar ro bekhoonam, taze title ro khoondam
<neshat> everplays,  ok
<everplays> neshat, hehe! che bad ham khali baste http://mail.gnome.org/archives/devel-announce-list/2011-April/msg00000.html
<everplays> GTK+ 4
<everplays> lol
<neshat> everplays, lol
<fvahid> msq Zahra salam
<fvahid> khoob hastin
<jpg> hi there
<jpg> happy new year
<Mikili> salam bache ha vaghtetoon be kheir
<neshat> Mikili, ssalam
<Mikili> bache ha manbae khobi vaseye dastoorate lin darin ? mikham hameye riz nokat ro gofte bashe
<Mikili> masalan age ls ro tozih dadee tamame parametr hasho bege
<Mikili> darid ?
<neshat>   man command into terminal
<neshat> Mikili, :d
<neshat> نمی دون چرا تو KDE احساس می کنم که سریعتر تایپ می کنم :))
<Mikili> haji age mikhastam az man estefade konam ke dige chera ketab bekhonam ? :d
<Mikili> manbae farsi mikham golam :x
<neshat> Mikili, gholam ?
<neshat> آها گل :))
<Mikili> gholam chie haji ? :))
<Mikili> bi khial hala dari manbae khobi ?
<Mikili> man raftam khate farmane linux nevisandasham yadam nist
<neshat> Mikili, من که چنین منبعی نمی شناسم که همه چی رو کامل با تمام ریزه کاری ها بگه
<Mikili> uhum midonam
<Mikili> motmaenan nist
<neshat> Mikili, فکر کنم باید ببینید به کدوم دستور نیاز دارد و راجع به همون گوگل کنید
<Mikili> ama khob ye chiz khobi bashe kafie
<Mikili> midooni chiera injoori mikham ?
<Mikili> in ketabi ke kharidam ( khate farmane linux )
<Mikili> ye kam bahash var raftam
<Mikili> kheili kara kardam bahash
<Mikili> masalan jeloye ddos ro ta 80 -90% gereftam
<Mikili> sheller ha dige ro serveram kar nemikonan
<Mikili> va .....
<neshat> Mikili, باث سرچ کنی دیده بودم قبلنا چنین چیزیایی واسه اوبونتو و پارسیکس
<Mikili> uhum uhum mersi golam
<Mikili> neshat jan ishala hamishe salamt bashi azizam ;)
<Mikili> movafagh bashi dooste khobam bye
<neshat> Mikili, البته من کتابشون رو گفتم نه کلی دستورات
<neshat> Mikili, کل دستورات رو شاید بتونی تو ویکی ها جمع کنی
<Mikili> are havasam be in nabood
<neshat> Mikili, البته سخت فارسی گیرت بیاد
<Mikili> wiki ham khobe ;)
<Mikili> rasty ye chizi koja
<Mikili> too site dastoorat ro khob rozih dade ?
<neshat> Mikili, البته باید حواست باشه که هنوز مستندات فارسی قوی نیستن و تا انگلیسی بلد نباشی لنگ می زنی
<Mikili> are inam nokteye jalebie ;)
<neshat> Mikili, من بعد ۳ سال گنو لینوکسی بودن هنوز لنگم واسه انگلیسی everplays the-light :ی
<neshat> Mikili, اگه انگلیسیت خوب باشه می تونی کار ناتموم دوستانمون رو تمو  م کنی
<Mikili> are dari dorost migi
<neshat> Mikili, من همیشه دروس می گم :p
<Mikili> :D
<Mikili> ok azizam
<Mikili> movafagh bashi man bayad beram dige
<Mikili> felan bb dooste khobam
<neshat> Mikili, khosh bashi :d
<neshat> فردا آخرین روز خوشی است
<neshat> چرا که بعد از تعطیلات سال نو به دلیل باز نشدن لای کتاب ها در طول تعطیلات روز بعدش ..
<ahmadhesni> yeki bi zahmat ino too linux test kone -> (vpn)  IP: 46.20.121.224 User: usertest  Pass: passtest
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> inja che ghamnake
<neshat> fvahid, سلام
<neshat> همیشه همینجوره برنامه مربوط به irc دوستان با میزکار باز میشه و لاگین می کنه تو کانال
<neshat> بعد هر کی هم میره دنبال کار و بدبختیش :دی
<lachfome> neshat: به استارت آپ اضاف می کنن حتی به خودشون زحمت نمی دن دستی اجراش کنن :D
<fvahid> neshat: salam, hagh bashomast
<neshat> lachfome, همونی که من گفتم دیگه
<neshat> من فقط از معادل فارسیش استفاده کردم
<lachfome> neshat: خب چرا نارحت می شی
<neshat> :))
<neshat> lachfome, حالا من ناراحت بشم شما چرا گریه می کنی ؟
<neshat> lachfome, :Ø­
<neshat> lachfome, :p
<lachfome> neshat: :'(
<neshat> lachfome, حالا من ناراحت بشم شما چرا گریه می کنی ؟
<neshat>  lachfome, :p
<lachfome> neshat: شور و نشاط  :D
<neshat> lachfome, کجاش رو دیدی باث جوونی هام رو می دیدی
<fvahid> neshat: ingad farsi nanevisid ma ham befahmim
<fvahid> :)
<lachfome> fvahid: فونت فارسی برای کنسول نصب کن خب
<neshat> lachfome, alan tarjome mikoanm barat
<fvahid> lachfome: khob nashod
<neshat> fvahid, ba to boodam
<lachfome> neshat: فکر می کنم بچه ها برای سیزده در به در آماده می شن
<fvahid> neshat: dasto pa shekaste mikhonam
<lachfome> fvahid: please install persian font for your konsole if you using irssi
<fvahid> lachfome: farsi ke neveshtid fahmidam mishe khond vali besakhti
<fvahid> lachfome: natoonestam nasb konam hame inja ino midonan
<neshat> fvahid, pas neyazinist tarjome konam ?
<lachfome> fvahid: وایسا شاید یه چیزهایی داشته باشم
<fvahid> neshat: chesham faghat chap mishe
<fvahid> ahan gof vas shayad ye chizaee dashte basham
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> nemitoonam az irssi del bekanam
<neshat> fvahid, doostemoon lachfome goftan ke be start up ezafe mikona man goftam man ham ke hamin gofte bood goft chera narahat mishi ? goftam hala to chara gerye mikoni  baz gooft shoor va neshat goftam javooniham ro nadidi
<neshat> dar akhar ham goftan ke ehtemalan bache ha daran vase 13 amade mishan
<neshat> fvahid, alan ham ke farmoodan vasa shayad ye chiz haye dashte basham :p
<fvahid> neshat: aga shokhi kardam, nemikhast inaro begi
<fvahid> goftam ke mitoonam dasto pa shekaste bekhonam
<fvahid> neshat: kheili mamnoon
<lachfome> fvahid: پاکش کرده ام از شانس شما
<lachfome> fvahid: pakesh kardam az shanse ahoma
<fvahid> lachfome: eybi nadare
<lachfome> کسی می دونه چه طوری کروم را مجبور کنم تا همه صفحات را با فونت خاصی باز کنه
<neshat> lachfome, تو نسخه های قیلی می شد ولی تو این آخریه نمیشه مگر به یه راه خفن
<neshat> lachfome, اون هم  اینه که فونت مورد نظرت رو ویرایش کنی و اسمش رو به این دونام ذخیره کنی
<neshat> lachfome, tahoma , times new roman
<neshat> اکثر صفحات با این دو فونت هستن
<neshat> و وقتی که کاربر مثلا فونت ubuntu رو با این دونام ذخیره کنه در اصل ubuntu و لی برنامه که شعورش نمیره فکر می کنه مثلا تاهو ما هست و ما به مقصد مون می رسیم :دی
<neshat> lachfome, نسخه آزمایش ۱۲ رو ه ممن امتحان کردم ولی این قابلیت نبود براش
<neshat> locobot_5, متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه تنها مرورگری که مثل آدم این کار رو می کنه همین فایرفاکسش خودمونه
<neshat> :d
<Mr-Ali> chetori mitoonam GOOGLE DESKTOP ro bara ubuntu 10.10 download konam?
<neshat> سلام بچه ها
<neshat> اگه بخوایم برای دستوری خاص که نیاز به اجازه ریشه داره رو بدون نیاز به اجاز ریشه کنیم باید چی کار کرد ؟
<neshat> [neshat@archbang ~]$ reboot
<neshat> reboot: must be superuser.
<neshat> [neshat@archbang ~]$
<lxsameer> neshat: sudo
<lxsameer> sudo reboot
<neshat> می خوام که این دستور کارش رو انجام بده بدون نیاز به sudo
<neshat> lxsameer, :d
<neshat> lxsameer, ایده ای دارید ؟
<lxsameer> neshat: ubuntu ?
<neshat>  lxsameer arch
<neshat> lxsameer, to ubuntu ham hamijoore
<lxsameer> neshat: ye grouhi hast ke age user eto ozv e un koni mituni in jur command haro run koni
<lxsameer> neshat: in ye raheshe
<neshat> lxsameer, vali masalan dar fedora in do dastoor neyazi be ejaze root nadaran
<neshat> lxsameer, esme user chi hast ?
<neshat> lxsameer, man gaqat baraye 2 dastoor halt va reboot mikham
<lxsameer> neshat: nemidunam man arch tahala estefade nakardam
<neshat> lxsameer, too ubuntu che grohi hast ?
<neshat> the-light, ping
<lxsameer> neshat: ubuntu ham estefade nakaradam vali ya admin bud ya adm ya ye chi tu in mayeha
<lxsameer> neshat: tu channel e #archlinux beport behet migan
<dark-sun> یو
<neshat> dark-sun, f,
<dark-sun> neshat: واتس دت؟
<neshat> dark-sun, khastan bezanam boo akhe zade boodi you ke wshtep oomad :p
<dark-sun> neshat: Ú©
<dark-sun> ک = ۱- بسیار خب؛ ۲- متوجه منظور شما شدم، مقصود شما را دریافتم؛ ۳- پیشنهاد شما را اجرا خواهم کرد (مد نظر قرار خواهم داد) -فرهنگ واژگان دارک سان، وابسته به ستاد مختصر نویسی تحت محیط‌های گفتگوی زنده
<neshat> dark-sun, سر درد خفیف دارم
<dark-sun> neshat: استامینوفن در دسترس نیست؟
<dark-sun> ترجیحا بدون کدیین توصیه شده
<neshat> dark-sun, من با این چیزا حالم خوش نیشه
<neshat> dark-sun, وقتی سر درد می گیرم حال و حوصله هیچ کاری ندارم حتی خواب
<dark-sun> neshat: چای؟ قهوه؟ امتحان کردی؟
<neshat> dark-sun, حال ندارم آماده کنم
<dark-sun> neshat: خیلی خب، بگو کجاس؟ تو کابینت سومی؟
<dark-sun> neshat: دیشب دنبال فلاکس می‌گشتم نجستمش. دادیش به کسی؟
<TazeKar> salam
<TazeKar> mitoonin komakam konid?
<dark-sun> !ask | TazeKar
<lubotu3> TazeKar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TazeKar> (kheili ebtedaiie)
<dark-sun>  TazeKar lotfan soaletoon ro beporsid
<TazeKar>  mikham zabane neveshtari ro avaz konam ,
<TazeKar> chikar bayad bokonam
<dark-sun> TazeKar: 1lahze..
<TazeKar> :) ok
<dark-sun> TazeKar: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<neshat> dark-sun, هنگ نکن داداش کار بنده خدارو راه بنداز من هم یه چایی بزارم
<dark-sun> neshat: :)
<TazeKar> bebinid , man mitoonam keybord layout ro irani konam,,, vali bayad safha ro bebandam va dobare baz konam
<dark-sun> TazeKar: یعنی چی؟ باید صفحه‌ها رو ببندم و باز کنم؟
<dark-sun> واسه امکانات زبان فارسی اون لینک همه چیز رو گفته
<TazeKar> masalan alan ke type mikonam , nemitoonam nesfe jomla ro farsi va nesfesho Englisi benvisam
<dark-sun> همون لینک رو به دقت مطالعه کنین. جوابتون اونجا هست
<TazeKar> yaani age layout keybord ro farsi konam, bayad Mroorgaro bebandam, dobare baz konam ta farsi benvisam
<dark-sun> طبق راهنما، اگه کلید‌های آلت و شیفت رو بزنین لایوت کیبوردتون عوض می‌شه
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam,khoobi?
<TazeKar> nemishe
<dark-sun> TazeKar: متاسفم بیشتر از این کمکی از دستم ساخته نیست
<TazeKar> :(
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam arz kardim
<dark-sun> fvahid: slm, sorry, i'm a little busy
<fvahid> dark-sun: are maloome :) bekaret beres
<TazeKar> salam
<fvahid> dark-sun: on moshkele vga ro bartaraf kardam ha
<fvahid> dark-sun: anlan kheili khoob shode
<dark-sun> fvahid: congrats.
<ivan_> salam be hame
<dark-sun> yo
<ivan_> 1 soal dar morede google chrom
<dark-sun> !ask | ivan_
<lubotu3> ivan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ivan_> kasi midone chashe chorm joast ?
<dark-sun> google chrome ya chormium?
<dark-sun> ivan_: ^
<dark-sun> ivan_: chromium injast: ~/.cache/chromuim
<ivan_> chrome
<neshat> ivan_, چیه کروم کجاست ؟
<Bersam> cache!
<dark-sun> neshat: cache folder :)
<neshat> HIh
<neshat> آها
<dark-sun> Bersam: yo dude, :)
<neshat> واسا الان میدذم
<Bersam> dark-sun: Saaaalam!
<ivan_> No such file or directory
<dark-sun> Bersam: خوبی خوشکلم. ماشالله آب و هوا بهت ساخته‌ها
<dark-sun> ;)
<Bersam> dark-sun: مررررسی :D
<ivan_> dark-sun : No such file or directory
<neshat> /home/user/.cache/chromium/Default/Cache/
<Bersam> dark-sun: بله ... :)
<Bersam> neshat: میگه کروم داره!
<dark-sun> Bersam: ایشالله همیشه به شادی و مسافرت با دل خوش
<Bersam> dark-sun: ممنون جای شما خالی!
<neshat> Bersam, مگه فرقی هم هست بین کروم و کرومیوم ؟
<Bersam> neshat: احتمالا اسمش chrome هست
<neshat> فکر کنم کروم اون سیستم عامله هست و کرومیموم این مرورگره
<Bersam> neshat: نه ...
<dark-sun> neshat: yes, licenses are different
<Bersam> neshat: ؟
<ivan_> neshat : mersi yaftam
<Bersam> dark-sun: کروم او اس با کروم وب بروزر فرق میکنه ها؟
<neshat> ivan_, koja bood ?
<dark-sun> Bersam: بله
<dark-sun> ولی این داشت از مرورگر می‌گفت دیگه
<Bersam> dark-sun: اره :)
<ivan_> home/user/.cache/chromium/Default/Cache/
<ivan_> neshat : home/user/.cache/chromium/Default/Cache/
<neshat> Bersam, dark-sun ها من درس گفتم
<dark-sun> ivan_: shoma chromium dastin ghorban!
<neshat> باورم نمیشه من گفته باشم این رو
<neshat> من انکار می کنم
<neshat> =))))))))))))))
<dark-sun> گوگل کروم و کرومیوم. دو تا مرورگر گوگل هستن از گوگل کپی هم با لایسنس متفاوت. تا جایی که یادمه
<neshat> dark-sun, ولش بابا حالت خوشه انگار
<ivan_> dark-sun : valla are
<neshat> dark-sun, مغز من رو بردی تو هنگ حال می کنی واسه خودتا
<ivan_> dark-sun : fagheshon ba ham chi e ?
<dark-sun> neshat: :")
<dark-sun> ivan_: ^^ 6 khat bala tozih dadam
<ivan_> bejoz laisenc
<dark-sun> کرومیوم توی مخازن هست ولی اون یکی نیست
<dark-sun> والله نمی‌دونم. زیاد دقیق نشدم روش
<ivan_> dark-sun : va kodom behtare
<neshat> in dark-sun ke nist
<neshat> ha ye khorde gheybatesh konam
<dark-sun> ivan_: هر دوتاش یک کرباس بودن تا جایی که یادمه
<neshat> dark-sun, to ke hasti ?
<dark-sun> neshat: نه! کو؟ من سرکوچه‌مونم الان دارم ساندویچ می‌گیرم
<neshat> dark-sun, baba yeki interbrowser hast mesle firefox va yeki os hast mesle jolicod taqriban
<neshat> dark-sun, چرا می پیجونید قضیه رو
<dark-sun> neshat: یک لحظه من ببینم منابع‌ام چی می‌گن
<neshat> این لینوکس به کنار من چند تا ازسایت های ویندوزی دارم تو گودر واسه در جریان آخرین برنامه ها تا حالا ندیدم کروم داخلشون همیشه می گن گوگل کروم مرورگر گوگل و همین کرومیوم بوده
<neshat> dark-sun, مرا ترسی نیست
<neshat> dark-sun, تو برو او نلینکی که دادم بخون این کروم و کرومیوم برن کنار فقط فایر فامس رو عشقه که افزونه هاش برنامه گذر از محدودیت نمی خواد
<dark-sun> neshat: منابع من وجود دو مرورگر به اسم گوگل کروم و کرومیوم رو تایید می‌کنن
<neshat> dark-sun, ivan_ Bersam چیه این کرومیوم دو تاافزونه می خواد نصب کنی دهن آدم سرویسه
<neshat> dark-sun, link bede man ham bebinim va yad begirim
<dark-sun> code.google.com/chromium && www.google.com/chrome
<Bersam> اگه اشتباه نکنم کرومیوم یه پروژه‌ی اپن‌سورسه که سریع تر از کروم آپدیت میشه ... هر روز حتی ... ولی کروم دیر به دیر آپدیت میشه ... و این که کروم رو از روی کرومیوم می‌سازن
<dark-sun> neshat: همینطوره توی نصب افزونه آدم رو فلکی می‌کنه
<Bersam> البته این با کروم-دولوپ فرق میکنه ...
<Bersam> chrome-dev
<dark-sun> Bersam: +Û±
<neshat> شاید
<ivan_> neshat : na afzone hash aslan azyat nemikone
<dark-sun> قائله رو ختم کردی
<neshat> ivan_, اذیت نمی کنه فقط چیز چیز می خواد
<dark-sun> ivan_: خارج از ایران هستین؟
<dark-sun> neshat: نه بابا شاید از ما بهترونه!
<dark-sun> ;)
<neshat> dark-sun, ما داخلی هستیم این ها حرف ما رو نمی فهمن
<neshat> =((
<neshat> +1
<ivan_> dark-sun : na baba kherejam koja bide
<neshat> ivan_, to jibet
<ivan_> dark-sun : harchi nasbidam ke bi moshkel bode
<dark-sun> ivan_: پس احتمالا وی پی ان سواری. حال کن با زندگی
<ivan_> dark-sun :))
<neshat> dark-sun, khhoondi link ro
<ivan_> dark sun , neshat : mersi bazam
<neshat> ivan_, mersi chi bid ?
<dark-sun> گفتم خارجیه!
<dark-sun> لهجه دارن قشنگ!
<neshat> ivan_, ها   ای کی وگفتی اییییییییییییییییییی یهنی چه
<ivan_> alan in chach ro daram mibinam khobish ine ke harchi video harja load shode ina hast
<ivan_> ke FF ham chi kari nemikone
<neshat> ivan_, ff na vo fx :p
<neshat> ivan_, etegaqan in kar ro mikone
<ivan_> dark_sun : inam 1 morde farghsh ba Fx hast :P
<neshat> ivan_, bad mage add-one downloadhelper vase chi :d
<ivan_> nesht : fx sangine
<dark-sun> ivan_: برای صدا کردن افراد از کلید تب کمک بگیر. آسووووونتره
<dark-sun> حرف اول، بعدش تب / نشد دو حرف اول بعدش تب
<neshat> ivan_, too firefox ye add-ons hast be name scarpbook man vase chromium har chi gashtam yaft nashod
<ivan_> dark-sun : in gherti bazia chie baz
<neshat> ivan_, albate bood vali na ooni ke to firefox hast
<dark-sun> ivan_: آفرین حالا اومد دستت
<neshat> ivan_, man nazdik be 200 fiel html daram ke faqat to chromium ravooon baz mishan
<ivan_> neshat : nemidonam koja didam vali hamin chan vaghte 1 site bood hame add-on haye Fx va chrom ba ham zade bood fagaht bayad dl mikardi
<neshat> ivan_, age in afzoone ro yaft koni savab kardi
<ivan_> neshat :chorom kheli rahat tare
<neshat> ivan_, man ke yaft nakardam
<ivan_> neshat : yaftam amar midam :)
<neshat> ivan_, albate bas ye fekri ham vase in 500 ta file mijood to scarpbook fire kard
<dark-sun> گفت آنچه یافت می‌نشود، آنم آرزوست
<neshat> dark-sun, !!
<neshat> !ubuntu
<lubotu3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ivan_> dark-sun : ha haaa :))
<neshat> !archlinux
<lubotu3> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<dark-sun> neshat: من هنوز سایت‌هایی می‌بینم که با اپرا درست باز نمی‌شه چ ه برسه به کروم
<ivan_> baro bach 13 bedar khosh begzare berim bekhabim ke farda bayad koli asbab haml konim :))
<neshat> dark-sun, ivan_ albate in ja to gnu linux ma moshkel font darim
<ivan_> bye dostam va mersi az hame :)=;
<dark-sun> ivan_: خوش بگذره
<dark-sun> ما که امروز رفتیم دهنمون سرویس شد
<neshat> man az font iranian serif estefade mikonam vase web gardi ke to az beyn fire chromium opera
<ivan_> neshat : na , age font ha nasb shode bashe hich moshkeli nis
<dark-sun> ۶ ساعت تو راه بودیم! باورت می‌شه؟
<neshat> firefox kheli qashangtar ba font set mishe
<ivan_> dark-sun : wow
<neshat> ivan_, man mikham kole web ba ye font nashon dade beshe iranian serif
<ivan_> dark-sun : vase hamin mikhaym zood berim zood bargarim be shologhi nakhorm dige
<dark-sun> neshat: من با اپرا توی فونت مشکل دارم. فونت دستنویس شده دیفاتلش! عذابی می‌کشم تو بعضی سایتا
<neshat> ivan_, rahe hali dari vasash
<ivan_> neshat : oono ke nemitoni kari bekoni
<neshat> ivan_, in ha moshkelate man ba chromium hast namikham bahat bahs konam mikhm age baladi yad begiram azat :d rahe hal ha ro
<ivan_> neshat : chon oon ro khode page tarif shode
<dark-sun> neshat: بابا می‌خواد بره بخوابه. فردا صبح همش چرت می‌زنه تو ماشین ملت می‌گن بچه معتاد شده
<dark-sun> :))
<neshat> ivan_, vali too fire mishe ba bardashtane ye tik hal kard :d
<ivan_> dark-sun : are :)))) dashtim
<neshat> ivan_, mozahem nabasham age khasti
<neshat> in dark-sun khodesh 3 saate man ro gozashte paye system
<ivan_> neshat : jan khabam shadid :D
<neshat> chaei ham vasam dorost karde
<ivan_> neshat : bad halesh mikonim :)
<ivan_>  baro bach bye
 * dark-sun }8-R 
<neshat> dark-sun, chesham dare do do mizan
<neshat> ivan_, age man ro didi  bashe
<neshat> :d
<neshat> emshab akharain shabe man hast
<ivan_> neshat :miyam sar mizanm  =;
<neshat> shab badi namaloom
<neshat> :d
<ivan_> dark-sun : bye
<neshat> ivan_, man nistam dude
<dark-sun> ivan_: بای
<neshat> ivan_, :-h
<neshat> :d
<neshat> dark-sun, khoondi ?
<dark-sun> neshat: نه هنوز اینجا هیجانش بیشتره
<neshat> dark-sun, roo miz shide eyne hoo bazare sham
<dark-sun> اه رفت
<dark-sun> حیف شد
<neshat> dark-sun, chi raft ?
<dark-sun> neshat: ایوان دیگه. همین پسر خارجیه
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> می‌خواستم مخش رو بزنم واسم دعوتنامه بفرسته. حیف شد
<neshat> dark-sun, aha didansh ri nadidam
<neshat> 'da=))
<neshat> dark-sun, چشام داره دو دو می زنه
<dark-sun> neshat: پاشو علی کن
<dark-sun> neshat: خوابت میاد. ایمیل بهت می‌زنم
<neshat> dark-sun, تهران رو پلی کن
<neshat> =))
<neshat> dark-sun, akhe to mail man ro dari
<dark-sun> neshat: ایمیل رو پیام خصوصی بفرست واسم امین نخونه
<dark-sun> ;)
<neshat> dark-sun, =))
<neshat> dark-sun, too blog nazar bede
<dark-sun> neshat: هاااااا.. باشه
<neshat> dark-sun, auto send mishe vase mail
<dark-sun> neshat: قدرت خدا
<dark-sun> ;)
<neshat> dark-sun, البته الان به دلیل مصرف کافئین خوابم نمی أ فقط چشام تار می بینده
<dark-sun> neshat: گفتم زیاد نخور. یک استکان هم می‌دادی به من
<dark-sun> :)))
<sahar> nixoeen: salam bebakhshid mitunam ye soal beporsam
<dark-sun> ملت من دارم می‌رم بخفتم
<dark-sun> شب همگی خوش
<farhad76> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-02
<Bersam> http://guilug.org/
<Bersam> ملت دل خوشی دارنا!
<lxsameer> :D
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> salam be ham
<fvahid> kasi inja hast?
<dark-sun> یو
<dark-sun> پرینتر احمق شده. پرینت نمی‌کنه
<dark-sun> حتی تست پرینت هم پرینت نمی‌شه. کاپس رو ریست کردم هیچ فایده نداد
<dark-sun> http://pastebin.com/msdgGjVK
<dark-sun> یو. پرینتره هنوز چاپ نمی‌کنه
<dark-sun>  /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed.
<dark-sun|8D> yo guys, my hp cp1215 printer still doesn't do printing, cups says "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"; hp-check script says: http://pastebin.com/KfHhr3XP
 * dark-sun|8D says: why so serious? >:E
 * lachfome سلام به همگی ، البته اگه کسی حضور فیزیکی داشته باشه :D
<vahid> fdfl: sala
<dark-sun> من هنوز با پرینتره مشکل دارم!
<dark-sun> سریالی شد این قضیه
<dark-sun> the-light: http://khuzestanlug.ir/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=503&start=10
<dark-sun> مشکل پرینتر من حل شد
<dark-sun> جهت ذکر در آرشیو
<dark-sun> من داشتم از یک چاپگر
<dark-sun> HP Color LaserJet CP1215
<dark-sun> استفاده می‌کردم
<dark-sun> این پرینتر رو توزیع من به طور خودکار می‌شناخت ولی موقع پرینت با پیام خطای
<dark-sun>  /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed.
<dark-sun> مواجه می‌شدم
<dark-sun> لازم به ذکره که اون فایل وجود داشت و مجوز‌های لازم رو هم داشت
<dark-sun> ولی خب چاپ اتفاق نمی‌افتاد
<dark-sun> خلاصه کنم بالاخره متوجه شدم که می‌بایست از درایوری خارج از مخازن کمک بگیرم
<dark-sun> پس پکیج‌های
<dark-sun> hpijs
<dark-sun> که مربوط به این پرینتر بود رو حذف کردم
<dark-sun> و از این سایت
<dark-sun> /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed.
<dark-sun> درایور رو نصب کردم
<dark-sun> و بعدش والا!
<dark-sun> چاپ شد
<dark-sun> نکته‌ی دیگه اینکه این چاپگر خودکار شناخته نشد
<dark-sun> یعنی بعدش مجبور شدم از طریق وب پنل
<dark-sun> cups
<dark-sun> پروفایل مربوط به پرینتر رو ویرایش کردم
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-03
 * WhiteCrow1 bax sobh bekhir
<pooria> hi
<Ali____> salam
<Ali____> dostan cheto
<Ali____> Version gnome ba che dastori peyda konam ?
<lxsameer> Ali____: tu menue system ye menu entry be esme about hast
<Ali____> lxsameer :: merc
<fvahid> salam
<fvahid> baraye vasl shodan be sip server az empathy estefade mikonam connection barghara nemishe
<fvahid> kasi midone moshkel az kojast?
<ahmadubuntu> hi to all
<hms69> salam
<hms69> zahra?
<hms69> ay melat be dad ,man bersin
<AliTarihi> ?
<hms69> nmitonam hich music ro az to obonto baz konam
<AliTarihi> چی شده. اگه مشکلی هست توی کانال بنویسید که همه ببینن کسی هم اگه بتونه کمک کنه :)
<AliTarihi> جدید نصب شده یا نه؟
<hms69> injaro taze yad gereftam
<hms69> are.
<AliTarihi> کدک ها نصب شدن؟
<hms69> من تازه ابونتو رو نصب گردم
<AliTarihi> صدا دارید؟
<hms69> نمیدونم
<AliTarihi> hms69: صدا دارید؟
<hms69> ولی حجم فایلی که نصب کردم خیلی کم بود
<hms69> آره صدا دارم
<AliTarihi> خب پس احتمالا کدک هست :)
<AliTarihi> !restricted
<lubotu3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AliTarihi> hms69: --^
<hms69> من نو ویچارد ماشین نصبس کردم
<AliTarihi> فرقی نمی کنه
<AliTarihi> باید کدکها نصب بشن که بشه قالبهایی مثل آوا-۳ (ام پی ۳) رو باز کنید :)
<hms69> اصلا نمیتونم باهاش کارکنم
<AliTarihi> vmware?
<hms69> کدک ها چی هستن؟
<hms69> آره
<AliTarihi> پس اول افزونه مربوط به vmware
<AliTarihi> رو برای اوبونتو نصب کنید
<AliTarihi> من باهاش کار نکردم ولی می دونم یه همچین چیزی داره
<AliTarihi> کدک = کتابخونه هایی که باعث میشن قالبهای مختلف رو بشه پخش کرد :)‌
<AliTarihi> اگه دنبال سیستم عاملی هستید که به کدک ها روش نصب باشه، لینوکس مینت رو توصیه می کنم :)
<hms69> نه با وی ام ویر که میتونم الان ایکس پی هم روش نصب دارم
<AliTarihi> متوجه هستم.
<AliTarihi> راهش همینه که گفتم :)
<AliTarihi> اون صفحه https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<AliTarihi> رو ببینید نحوه راه اندازی پخش قالبها گفته شده :)
<dark-sun> یو
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh
<inj3ct0r> salam be hame dostan
<inj3ct0r> bande ye moshkeli dashtam be rezolution  man ono fix mikonam vali vaghti resstart mikonam hame chiz mipare yani barmigardi sare jaye aval mamnon misham rahnamaii konid
<narcislinux> inj3ct0r: grafic nasb hast ?
<inj3ct0r> nemidonam vala man ashna nistam taze karam
<narcislinux> inj3ct0r:  ino bezanid terminal : lspci | grep VGA begid chi mige
<inj3ct0r> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
<narcislinux> ro desktop rast clik konid bad "  Change  desktop background " badesh labale visual effects . begod onja chi tik khorde?
<ilius> https://github.com/ilius/starcal2
<everplays> ilius, mibinam ke belakhare bordish roo git haji
<ilius> everplays: are :)
<ilius> everplays: pyglossary ro majboor shodam chon yeki dige umad tu proje, vali in ro hamintori avordam :-D
<everplays> ilius, pyglossary roo chi bood?
<ilius> everplays: hichi
<inj3ct0r> aghayon moshkele rezolution daram kasi hast betone komak kone
<everplays> hehe! shookhi mikoni ilius :)
<ilius> everplays: ye yaru ruse umad tu proje, mana bordam ru git
<ilius> everplays: shukhi chie :-D
<ilius> everplays: http://github.com/ilius/pyglossary
<ilius> everplays: haji gitg ro didi?
<everplays> inj3ct0r, driver-e nvidia ro nasb kon, az system > administration > hardware driver (fekr konam) bad ba nvidia settings avaz kon resolution ro dige avaz nemishe vaghti restart mikoni
<everplays> ilius, are
<everplays> ilius, dude, mercurial ham badi nist
<ilius> everplays: uhum
<everplays> vali shakhsan ba git ok-am
<ilius> everplays: are sade tare, potansial e be vojud umadan e moshkel tush kamtare vali flexibilty sh ham kamtare
<ilius> everplays: anyway man git to tarjih midam chon popular tare
<everplays> ilius, fekr konam hanoozam google code git nemide vase host, axaran roosh mercurial estefade mikonan, hamintor mozilla
<ilius> everplays: hmmm ajab
<everplays> vali in svn-ia service mikonan ta git ro yad begiran
<ilius> :-D
<ilius> everplays: khoshbakhtane hich tajrobeyi ba svn nadaram
<everplays> ilius, 1doonashoon gir-e man oftade, mige merge-e svn az merge-e git behtare. bad hata dark nemikone ke distributed chi hast! :d
<ilius> everplays: he he
<satanix7> AliTarihi: salam, chetori?
<AliTarihi> satanix7: سلام :) مرسی . عید و اینا مبارک :P
<AliTarihi> خوبی؟
<satanix7> AliTarihi: merci, eyde to ham mobarak, darset tamoom shod?
<hopluk> 123
<hopluk> 53154131
<dark-sun> کسی کانالی واسه سوال‌های برنامه‌نویسی جاوا می‌شناسه؟
<dark-sun> #java is invite only :(
<dark-sun> برنامه نویس دات او ار جی بار زدن انگار!
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها من یک سوال در مورد دی وی بی ‌های اکسترنال داشتم
<dark-sun> یکم مبتدیم
<dark-sun> می‌خواستم بدونم که اینا رو می‌شه مستقیما به تلویزیون وصل کرد؟
<dark-sun> یا اینکه فقط باید به کامپیوتر وصل بشن؟
<dark-sun> بابا جواب بدین. پرسیدن عیب نیست، ندانستن عیب است!
<MOHSEn> hi. I make a vpn connection bu t i cant connect to it.
<lxsameer> MOHSEn: pptp ?
<dark-sun> من نبودم.
<dark-sun> کسی چیزی گفت؟
<fvahid> are man goftam :)
<fvahid> dark-sun: KHOOBI?
<dark-sun> fvahid: فارسی نصب کردی؟
<dark-sun> آپگرید شدی!
<fvahid> dark-sun: na az chap be rast mikhonam
<fvahid> :)
<dark-sun> fvahid: خوبه ریاضیت قوی می‌شه
<dark-sun> :))
<fvahid> ajab
<fvahid> dark-sun: khoobi? chekhabar
<dark-sun> fvahid: bebin, miduni dvb external ro mishe mostaghim be tv vasl kard ya na?
<fvahid> dark-sun: khoorojish chiye
<fvahid> dark-sun: vrodiye tv chiye
<dark-sun> fvahid: external ha maluman usb hastan,
<dark-sun> fvahid: tv usb mikhore, hdmi, audio/video (hamin 3 ranga)
<fvahid> dark-sun: age vrodi khoroji be ham nakhord shayad tabdil javab bede
<fvahid> vorodi
<fvahid> dark-sun: fek konam hdmi be usb darim
<dark-sun> fvahid: na vahid, masale ine k external ha tajaee k man didam kenareshun moshakhasate PC mizanan.
<dark-sun> fvahid: nemidunam, taze bazi az in external ha hata internet offline ham nemigiran :(
<fvahid> dark-sun: midodi man electronic khonadam :)
<dark-sun> fvahid: dastet dard nakone.
<dark-sun> :)
<fvahid> dark-sun: tabdil mitooni peyda koni
<dark-sun> fvahid: hanuz nagereftam
<fvahid> dark-sun: moshkeli nadare be moshakhasat rabti nadare
<dark-sun> fvahid: motmaeni? akhe age rabt nadasht k nemizadan :S
<fvahid> dark-sun: moshakhasatesh chiye begoo ta begam rabt dare ya nadare
<fvahid> usb , usb hastesh dige fargi nadare
<fvahid> dark-sun: albate bayad bebini usb host hastesh ya device
<dark-sun> fvahid: nemidunam dg.
<fvahid> age to ta dastgah bekhan ba usb ertebat bargarar konan yeki bayad host bashe yeki device
<dark-sun> fvahid: in linke ro bebin :http://www.prof-tuners.com/eng/at7700.html
<dark-sun> fvahid: tu daftarche TV neveshte cool disk mishe vasl kard
<dark-sun> fvahid: yani nasb kardam, khunde
<fvahid> dark-sun: masalan usb pc host hastesh va usb headset device
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> dark-sun: ahan age mishe cool disk vasl kard pas host hastesh
<fvahid> dark-sun: yani cool disk device hastesh va on dasgahet host
<dark-sun> ok
<fvahid> dark-sun: mese master slave
<fvahid> in sitet filter shode
<fvahid> dark-sun: linki ke dadi filter shode
<dark-sun> sheet
<fvahid> dark-sun: bazam bishtar search kon
<dark-sun> fvahid: migooglim... :)
<fvahid> dark-sun: ye soal birabt
<fvahid> dark-sun: beporsam?
<dark-sun> fvahid: vago
<fvahid> dark-sun: inja midoni ki ba linux e embedded kar karde
<fvahid> dark-sun: kheili baram moheme
<dark-sun> fvahid: man!
<fvahid> dark-sun: shokhi nemikonam
<fvahid> dark-sun: uclinux ki kar karde?
<dark-sun> fvahid: 1 dastgah mobile andriod dasht doostam, bash 1 tamas gereftam
<dark-sun> fvahid: dastgah haye photocopy ham, 1seri hashun linux daran.
<fvahid> dark-sun: azin kernel haye koochik
<fvahid> dark-sun: aziyat nakon
<dark-sun> fvahid: bale dg!
<fvahid> dark-sun: nemikham azash soal konam
<dark-sun> fvahid: aziat nemikonam. porsidi, javab dadam
<dark-sun> fvahid: az ki soal koni?
<fvahid> dark-sun: khodet fahmidi chi goftam
<dark-sun> uclinux?
<fvahid> dark-sun: nemikham soal konam
<fvahid> dark-sun: are uclinux
<fvahid> dark-sun: kernel e ke mmc ro support nemikone
<dark-sun> fvahid: to omram esmesho nashnidam, kasi k az 1 abzar estefade mikone, elzaman hame chizesho nemidune vahid,
<fvahid> bebakhshid mmu : memory mangement unit
<fvahid> dark-sun: nagoftam ke too midoni goftam ye ki ro beham moarefi kon ta bedone uclinux chiye
<fvahid> dark-sun: ey khoda, az daaste toooooo
<dark-sun> fvahid: google kardi?
<dark-sun> chera injuri migi az daste toooo! man pesarama! :D
<fvahid> dark-sun: khodam midonam chiye, bahash kar kardam nazzdiye yesal ham kar kardam
<AliTarihi> fvahid: ask Zahra for embedded linux :)
<AliTarihi> تا جایی که می دونم ایشون در این زمینه کارهایی کردن :‌)
<AliTarihi> البته الان away
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: in chi migi nim saate?
<AliTarihi> هستن :)‌
<fvahid> ahan yeki peyda shod javab bede
<dark-sun> :))
<fvahid> farsi nanevisid
<fvahid> lotfan
<AliTarihi> dark-sun: ؟
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: nim sate hey harf mizane nemidunam chi migi Ali agha :))
<AliTarihi> fvahid: goftam ishun dar in zamine karai kardan :) alan vali /away hastan :)
<AliTarihi> dark-sun: خب جواب نده دیگه -.- من که لاگ رو می بینم هی کل کل می کنی
<AliTarihi> نمی دونی بگو نمی دونم!
<fvahid> AliTarihi: az koja midonid away hastan? :)
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: na! akhe badjuri soal miporse
<AliTarihi> fvahid: my client shows /away status ;)
<dark-sun> :S
<fvahid> ajab
<dark-sun> fvahid: my client shows /away now
<AliTarihi> dark-sun: ؛د)
<fvahid> dark-sun: manam away shodam :)
<fvahid> hala chejoor az away dar biyam
<dark-sun> fvahid: mosrie, movazeb bash :))
<fvahid> dark-sun: chera
<fvahid> ?
<AliTarihi> fvahid: yani nistan alan!
<AliTarihi> fvahid: in dark-sun ro jeddi nagir, jeddi begiri be jai nemiresi :) az bax e bahale in kanale :D
 * dark-sun saresh ro be divar mikobe &-(
<fvahid> AliTarihi: fahmidam , mamnoon , hala man chejoor az away dar biyam
<AliTarihi> aha
<AliTarihi>  /back
<AliTarihi> bezan
<AliTarihi> :)
<fvahid> ahan
<AliTarihi> :)
<fvahid> irssi back nadare
<fvahid> man ba irssi hatam
<fvahid> :(
<AliTarihi> balad nisttam irssi ro :)
<fvahid> AliTarihi: mersi bazam
<AliTarihi> yw
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: علی آقا می گم یک کانال جاوا سراغ ندارین؟
<fvahid> AliTarihi: peyda kardam hamoon bayad away ro dobra mizadam
<AliTarihi> dark-sun: نه. خود معمولیها رو تست کردی. منظورم اسامی هستش
<AliTarihi> fvahid: uhum
<dark-sun> #java is invite only :(
<AliTarihi> dark-sun: نمردم و دیدم که جاوا کارا خودشون رو می گیرن :د۹
<fvahid> dark-sun: ali aga engand sarbesare vahid nazar
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: bale, age nagiran mioftan :D
<AliTarihi> fvahid: velesh konam khodesh vel nemikone xD
<AliTarihi> dark-sun: اره . جاوا داره به اخرای عمرش می رسه از نظر اینکه اخر تکنولوژی هست
<AliTarihi> ولی اینا همچنان خودشون رو میگیرن :دک
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: علی آقا؟ داشتیم؟
<dark-sun> من جاوا رو دوست دارم
<AliTarihi> dark-sun: منم دوست دارم :د) زبانی هست که خیلی از پیشرفتها رو مدیونش هستیم
<AliTarihi> ولی این واقعیته دیگه هر چیزی یه دوران طلایی داره ؛د)
<dark-sun> یعنی بگذاریمش کنار؟
<AliTarihi> نه
<AliTarihi> هر چیزی جایی داره
<AliTarihi> مثل این می مونه که بگی باید سی و سی ++‌رو هم کنار بذاریم
<AliTarihi> هر چیزی واسه کاربردی خوبه
<dark-sun> می‌دونی علی‌ آقا می‌خواستم یک وب سایت بنویسم.
<dark-sun> گفتم جاوا قشنگه. بچه‌ خوبیه باهاش بنویسم.
<dark-sun> پیرم رو درآورده!
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> واسه وب سایت خوب نیست
<dark-sun> آخه می‌دونی می‌چیه؟ روی رگ خواب من راه می‌ره!
<dark-sun> من هر چیزی که سخت باشه ولش نمی‌کنم
<AliTarihi> منظورت جاوا اسکریپت هست یا خود جاوا؟
<dark-sun> مثل لینوکس
<dark-sun> نه خود جاوا!
<dark-sun> j2ee
<AliTarihi> مساله سخت بودن نیست
<AliTarihi> مساله به درد خور بودنش هست
<dark-sun> هزینه‌های هاستینگش هم بالاس
<AliTarihi> خب پس یه چیزی که به درد اینکار می خوره انتخاب کن
<dark-sun> مثل؟
<AliTarihi> نمی دونم مثلا rails
<dark-sun> ریل رو می‌شه همیجوری کار کرد؟ گمونم باید روبی کار کرده باشیم قبلش
<AliTarihi> این یه مثاله
<AliTarihi> باید ببینی چی بهت میاد :د)
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: هووم.. باشه می‌گوگلم
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> عزیزم بگو برمی‌گردی
<dark-sun> هر کی گفت صدای زرافه چیه؟
<dark-sun> آفرین! همتون درست گفتین! زرافه گنگه! اصلا حرف نمی‌زنه!
<dark-sun> :))
 * narcislinux kick or not kick ? the problem is that !
<fvahid> dark-sun: ahga az koja mishe fahmid kasi to channel hast ya na?
<fvahid> dark-sun: mese inke khodetam nisti
<fvahid> hame inja miyano miran bedoone hich harfi
<fvahid> cheara inja hich bahsi nemishe
<kaveh> dark-sun: می بینم که می بینم
<kaveh> مث اینکه اشتباه دیدم
<Ali__> salam
<kaveh> سلام بر تو
<Ali__> ye tools mikham baray convert avi be vob ?
<kaveh> دوستان جواب بدند
<Bersam> Ali__: Devede
<Bersam> Ali__: این رو امتحان کن ...
<Bersam> Ali__: من امتحانش نکردم ولی نباید مشکلی داشته باشه ... اگه دیگه خیلی مشکل بود این لیست هم هس http://linux.software.informer.com/download-linux-avi-dvd-converter/
<Bersam> Ali__: ffmpeg هم می‌تونه ... این لینک هم توضیح داده چه طوری به صورت متنی درستش کنی ... http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-create-video-dvds.html
<Ali__> Bersam:mer30
<narcislinux> everplays:  intenet meli shenidid ?
<everplays> narcislinux, esmesh badbakhtie, na internet-e melli
<everplays> kollan har chizi ke ina behesh migan melli/eslami khatarnake
<narcislinux> everplays: vaghean hamchin chizi etefagh miyofte ?
<everplays> narcislinux, rastesh ro bekhay az in ahmagha hichi baid nist, kheyli ham lotf konan wikipedia ro mirror mikonan
<everplays> ama anjam dadan-e in kar yani aghabmoondegi-e motlagh
<narcislinux> yes
<narcislinux> :|
<narbeh> everplays: salam, Internet Melli?
<narcislinux> narbeh: http://www.winbeta.net/%D8%A7%DB%8C%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%B1%D9%86%D8%AA-%D9%85%D9%84%DB%8C-%D8%AC%D8%A7%DB%8C%DA%AF%D8%B2%DB%8C%D9%86-%D8%A7%DB%8C%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%B1%D9%86%D8%AA-%D8%AC%D9%87%D8%A7%D9%86%DB%8C/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=%25d8%25a7%25db%258c%25d9%2586%25d8%25aa%25d8%25b1%25d9%2586%25d8%25aa-%25d9%2585%25d9%2584%25db%258c-%25d8%25ac%25d8%25a7%25db%258c%25da%25af%25d8%25b2%25db%258c%25d9%2586-%25d8%25a7%25db%258c%25d
 * narcislinux in link chi bod dige !
<narbeh> narcislinux: doroogh 13
<narcislinux> narbeh: http://shirazi.blogfa.com/post-319.aspx
<everplays> narbeh, salaam dude, in ghabl az 13om oomade bood biroon
<narbeh> narcislinux: everplays: :)) behtar... soratemoon mire bala
<everplays> narbeh, are, leader.ir ro sari tar mitooni baz koni :)
<narcislinux> heh
<narbeh> everplays: are. tazeee Secure taram mishim... vaghean kareshoon khube. tahsin mikonam
<everplays> :)
<dark-sun> ای بر پدر و مادرشون! یاهو آنسر رو هم ...
<Ali__> akhar in avi ma be vob convert nashod :(
<dark-sun> Ali__: chand saate mashghuleshi?
<Ali__> 2-3
<Ali__> ba devede nashod
<dark-sun> avi to vob?
<Ali__> are
<dark-sun> Ali__: man 1bar anjam dadam.
<Ali__> dark-sun : khob ?
<Ali__> dark-sun : khob ?
<dark-sun> video: avi XVID MPEG-4, 30fps, / Audio: MPEG1 Audio, Layer3
<dark-sun> bazar bebinam.. barname chi bud
<dark-sun> Ali__: QDVDAuthor bud, fekr konam
<dark-sun> Ali__: zaheresh cherte, yani qt base, vali kar ro anjam dad
<Ali__> dark-sun : merc
<Ali__> dark-sun : tory makhazen hast install konam
<dark-sun> Ali__: are, hast, bebin inam nasb kon, shayadam in bude: tovid
<dark-sun> hamin 2vomi bud, fekr konam. tahte command ejrash kardam.. syntaxesh ro az google jostam fekr konam
<Ali__> dark-sun : ok
<dark-sun> Ali__: alzaymer gereftam.. mibini? hichi yadam nist! :X
<Ali__> dark-sun : :d
<dark-sun> Ali__: hamin 2vomi bud ali fekr konam.. bebin aval tabdilesh kon be mpg
<dark-sun> age nashod
<One> hi
<dark-sun> yo
<dark-sun> One: are you the One?
<dark-sun> :)
<One> yes
<dark-sun> One: nice 2 see you :))
<Ali__> in barnamehai #!/bin/bash chetori Run konam (yadam raft ) ?"
<dark-sun> chmod +x ./esme-file
<dark-sun> badesham
<dark-sun> ./esme-file
<dark-sun> Ali__: be in file ha migan "BASH SCRIPT" :)
<dark-sun> ya shell script
<Ali__> dark-sun :mer30 bye
<Ali__> bye
<dark-sun> Ali__: bye
<dark-sun> دارم می‌میرم از خستگی
<dark-sun> این لعنتی هم درست نشد
<dark-sun> فردا روز چهارم خواهد بود... یا پنجم؟.. دیگه حسابش داره از دستم در می‌ره...
<sepehr> I prefer to live with a gang bots!
<sepehr> gang of bots* ;)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-26
<btral> salam
<btral> kasi az awk estefade karde?
<btral> کسی با awk کار کرده؟
<Guest9288> hi
<Guest9288> سلام
<Guest9288> کسی هست؟
<Dear-User> salaaaaaaaam...........
<Dear-User> :/
<Dear-User> :|
<Dear-User> ×ـ×
<Dear-User> He he he he he............... :))
<Dear-User> u hooooooooooooooooooo.................
<Dear-User> noch.
<Dear-User> bye bye...
 * TzMLbT Slap ChanServ  with a pc screen
 * TzMLbT Slap dark-sun  with a pc screen
 * TzMLbT Slap fzerorubigd  with a pc screen
 * TzMLbT Slap iCEAGE  with a pc screen
 * TzMLbT Slap lubotu3  with a pc screen
 * TzMLbT Slap strnx  with a pc screen
 * TzMLbT Slap ubuntulog  with a pc screen
<TzMLbT> Salam roozbeh
<TzMLbT> Rosha_
<Rosha_> salam
<TzMLbT> Hmmmm...
<TzMLbT> irani!?
<TzMLbT> asl midi Rosha_
<Rosha_> TzMLbT: Iranam
<TzMLbT> az kojash?
<TzMLbT> esmet chiye?
<Rosha_> TzMLbT: oomadi inja chat koni ?
<TzMLbT> chetor Rosha_
<Rosha_> be nazar miad inja ro ba chat room e Yahoo eshtebah gerefti
<TzMLbT> LauGHs OuT LouD
<TzMLbT> negaran nabash
<TzMLbT> sex chat nemikham
<TzMLbT> ye asl khastam khasti midi nakhasti ham nemidi dg
<TzMLbT> gheyre ine?!
<Rosha_> TzMLbT: na
<TzMLbT> khob
<TzMLbT> hala asl midi
<Rosha_> TzMLbT: vali vaghti esmamo midooni hatman familamam midooni dige
<TzMLbT> ÔÝíÚí¿
<TzMLbT> Rosha_ esmet roozbeh shafiie?
<Rosha_> yes
<TzMLbT> akhe realnameto esmo familet zadi
<TzMLbT> albate shayad;-)
<TzMLbT> hadsi bod
<TzMLbT> WeLCoMe BaCk  Rosha_
<dark-sun> TzMLbt you will pay for that!
<dark-sun> strnx✪ hasti?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-27
<btral> Rosha: salam
<btral> shoma mitoni to awk komakam konid
<btral> ?
<btral> dark-sunsalam
<btral> dark-sun salam
<btral> کسی وقت داره بیاد کمک من؟
<mahdy> btral: دوست من ، سوالت رو بپرس کسی اگه ببینه و وقت داشته باشه جواب میده
<btral> کسی کار نکرده
<btral> میخوام اگه وقت دارید کار کنید تا جواب بگیریم
<btral> http://paste.scsys.co.uk/189172
<btral> این لینکو ببنیدی لطفا
<btral> لینک اشتبه بود
<btral> اینو ببنیدی:http://paste.scsys.co.uk/189175
<btral> mahdy: میشه وقت بذارید؟
<mahdy> btral: chi hast in ?
<btral> یه فایل دارم
<btral> محتواشو میبینید
<btral> ؟
<mahdy> btral: arew
<btral> یه سایت مشترکه
<btral> عصرایران
<btral> برای اون اومده عددها رو جمع زده
<btral> اعداد متناظر رو
<btral> اوکی؟
<btral> 4+2=6
<btral> کنار صهر ها هم عدد هست
<btral> اونا رو جمع زده
<btral> برای توتال هم 3+3=6
<btral> نتیجه رو ببینید تا بدونید چکار باید کنیم
<mahdy> btral: هدفت نهاییت رو بگو
<btral> 4خط آخر رو دیدید؟
<mahdy> btral: تهش میخوای چیکار کنی ؟
<btral> میخوام از فایلم برسم به اون نتیجه
<btral> برای این کار از دستور awk استفاده میکنم
<btral> باهاش کار کردید؟
<btral> راحته
<btral> اما گیر کردم
<mahdy> btral: که بعدش چی بشه ؟ هدف کل این محاسبات چیه ؟
<btral> همه ستون ها با فاصله از هم جدا شدند
<btral> به جز یه سوتن
<btral> ستون سوم  که شروع 0 ها هست
<btral> این محاسبات رو جایی لاز م دارم
<btral> کارم نگه همین محاسیباته
<btral> فقط همین
<btral> برای این کار دستور زیر رو دارم:
<btral> میشه لطفا اون کد ها رو تو فایل ذخیره کنید بعد با هم کار کنیم:
<btral> کدم اینه
<btral> awk 'BEGIN{r="[\t -]+"}/total: /{t+=$2;next}{x=$1;$1=""}FNR==NR{a[x]=$0;next}(x in a){l=split(a[x],b,r);split($0,c,r);for(i=2;i<=l;i++)b[i]+=c[i];a[x]=b[2]"\t"b[3]"\t";for(i=4;i<l;i+=2)a[x]=a[x] b[i]"-"b[i+1]" "}END{print "total: " t; for(i in a)print i"\t"a[i] |"sort -nrk 2"}'
<btral> اما نتیجه تو مقادیر مشترک درست نیست
<btral> اعداد رو جمع میزنه
<mahdy> برای من جذاب نیست خیلی ببخشید
<btral> اما اون 0 ها رو نه
<btral> mahdy: جالبه اگه وقت بذارید
<btral> خیلی سریعه
<btral> به منم کمک میکنید
<btral> اگه تایم دارید ممنون میشم من
<mahdy> btral: در کل بشین با پایتون یا پی اچ پی اسکریپت بنویس کارت راحت تر راه می افته
<mahdy> btral: غیر از کمک به شما باید جاییش هم برای خودم جذاب باشه که نیست حتی نمیدونم تهش قراره چی بشه
<btral> نه وقتی awk هست نیازی به اونا نیست
<btral> ممنون
<mahdy> btral: برای کارهای ساده تر بیشتر میپسندمش
<btral> خیلی قدرمتمنده
<mahdy> btral: تجربه کار ندارم باهاش ولی میدونم که با زیان های اسکریپتی تا حالا به نتیجه رسیده بودی حتما
<mahdy> btral: منظورم پرو و پایتون و پی اچ پی بود
<mahdy> پرل*
<btral> من پرل کار میکنم
<btral> اما awk
<btral> معجزه میکنه
<btral> سرعت مهمه برام
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-28
<Mobin> salam kesi hast?
<king00bikas> salam
<king00bikas> سلام
<king00bikas> salam
<king00bikas> chera in ja kasi  javab nemide?
<king00bikas> toro khoda javab bediin khaste shodam
<hossen> چگونه می تونم یه توزیع جدید با امکانات جدید بر پایه اوبونتو درست کنم ممنون
<dingdangdong> chanele offtopic chi bud?  #ubuntu-it-offtopic? asan moJud ast hanuz?
<Reza> salam
<Reza> kasi hast?
<Reza> :-??
 * miadbahrami salam be hame :)   eydetoon mobaraaaaaaaaaaaaak
 * dingdangdong be miadbahrami salam mikone!
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-29
<centooos> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html
<AHMAD> سلام ایا بازی ffa 12
<AHMAD> fifa 12
<AHMAD> برای لینوکس موجود است؟
<AHMAD> strnx ؟
<AHMAD> the-light ؟
<AHMAD> Dark-Sun ؟
<the-light> bara linux version nadare, ama bacheha PES ro ba Wine ejra mikonan
<AHMAD> the-light Hdh o,n nkdhd gdk,;s fhcd t,jfhg knhvn?
<AHMAD> the-light ایا  در دنیای لینوکس بازی فوتبال وجود ندارد؟
<AHMAD> the-light یعنی کسی بازی فوتبال برای لینوکس ننوشته؟
<Saman> salam
<Saman> kasi hast mano rahnamaee kone?
<Saman> kasi nist?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-30
<electron> سلام
<saaber> سلام به شما
<electron> شما بش بلدی ؟‌
<saaber> من کم
<electron> یه سوال کوچیک داشتم
<electron> می خوام یه فایل رو بخونم
<electron> خطی که توش
<electron> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<electron> پیدا کنم
<electron> و از تهش یه چیزی کم کنم و بعد بهش یه چیزی اضافه کنم
<electron> تو همون فایل
<saaber> $ man grep
<saaber> $ man sed
<electron> sed ?
<saaber> من این دوتا رو میدونم برای این کار خوبه
<electron> می تونم پیداش کنم با گرپ ولی اینکه از ته اون خط یچیزی بردارم و به تهش هم
<saaber> $ man cut
<electron> یه چیزی اضافه کنم و اون خط رو هم اصلاح کنم !‌
<electron> ممکنه هر خطی هم باشه
<electron> ممنون
<saaber> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/bash-replace-a-line-in-text-file-631208/
<saaber> http://www.google.com/search?q=bash+edit+line+text   :D
<electron> بازم ممنون !‌
<electron> :D !
<electron> سلام
<electron> سلام
<electron> انگار کسی اینجا نیست
<mostafa3600> سلام
<MaMaD> Ksi Hast?
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast?
<Cyletech> salam bar hamegi
<Cyletech> man taze varedam, mishe ye web developeri, esme network va channel haye web developer haye irani ro be man bede?
<Cyletech> mer30
#ubuntu-ir 2012-03-31
<homayoun> hi
<Ali> سلام!‌
<Ali> hi
<centooos> Ali, hiiiii
<Ali> calam
<Ali> salam
<Isolated> Ali, soal dari bepors
<Isolated> age kasi balad bashe javabeto mide Ali
<Ali> shoma ba
<Ali> sed
<Ali> baladi kar koni ?
<Ali> sed
<Ali> khob kasi balad nis
<Ali> ba dastoore
<Ali> sed kar kone ?
<Isolated> Ali, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sed
<Isolated> Ali, http://www.sedtutorial.com/
<Isolated> Ali, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/10/unix-sed-tutorial-advanced-sed-substitution-examples/
<Isolated> Ali, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/09/unix-sed-tutorial-printing-file-lines-using-address-and-patterns/
<Mahmud_> salam
<Mahmud_> ye soal az dustan:
<Mahmud_> in ubuntu 11.10 chera inghadr hang mikone?
<Mahmud_> moshkele systeme mane ya kolan haminjuriye?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-01
<electron> doroodi dobare
<electron> سلا
<electron> م
<dark-sun> electron✪ salam electron
<electron> چه عجب یکی هست !‌
<electron> ۲ تا سوال
<electron> یکی اینکه
<electron> تو اوبونتو چجوری یه ماژول رو موقع بوت اجرا کنیم و آپشن هاشو کجا بدیم
<electron> و دومی اینکه
<electron> برنامه ای که اوبونتو داره که تو ترمینال اگه دستوری نباشه دستوری شبیهش پیشنهاد میده
<electron> چیه اسمش ؟‌
<saaber> the-light: salam
<the-light> salam saaber
<the-light> chetori?
<saaber> the-light: mersi
<saaber> the-light: hanooz python kar mikoni?
<the-light> saaber: na vali age project i bashe bahash kar mikonam
<saaber> the-light: ba chi code emizani?
<the-light> saaber: IDE?
<saaber> the-light: no, language?
<the-light> saaber: c/c++
<saaber> the-light: chi minivisi? compiler? :D
<the-light> saaber: systematic e :D
<saaber> the-light: yani chi?
<saaber> the-light: driver? optimizer?
<the-light> saaber: ba barname haye system i bishtar hal mikonam, CLI ...
<saaber> the-light: CLI chi mishe?
<saaber> the-light: bara bazar manzoorame
<the-light> saaber: bara bazar neminevisam felan :D
<saaber> ahan ok
<the-light> laptop dashti to saaber?
<saaber> the-light: ye kolangish daram, IBM THINKPAD R50
<the-light> saaber: eh thinkpad e :D lenovo chetore?
<saaber> the-light: thinkpad alie, kheili moghaveme, lenovo man nadidam kesi bad bege
<saaber> the-light: amma thinkpad geroone
<saaber> T or Z series
<the-light> saaber: are chizi peyda nakardam beyne 900 ta 1 bashe
<saaber> the-light: alan ke dige bazar e tablet daghe :D
<the-light> saaber: bazar niaz haye mano behem neshun nemide akhe :P
 * saaber yeki nist bege che ravti dasht!
<saaber> the-light: eeee, pas to too faza seir mikoni
<saaber> the-light: chi mizani joone man :D
<the-light> saaber: ace-sambuse :D
<the-light> ice*
<the-light> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/eyewear
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-25
<MHA152> سلام
<MHA152> بی زحمت فرق rpm-ivh با rpm-uvh بهم میگید ممنون میشم
<lxsameer> MHA152: dude ina marbute be ubuntu o distro haye debian base nemishe
<lxsameer> MHA152: http://www.techblogistech.com/2011/07/the-difference-between-rpm-uvh-and-rpm-ivh-or-how-to-install-packages-in-rhel-centos-or-fedora/
<MHA152> lxsameer:بله ببخشید مشکلم رفع شد
<lxsameer> MHA152: :)
<MHA152> lxsameer:راستی حالا که تشریف آوردید یک سوال داشتم
<lxsameer> MHA152: befarma
<MHA152> تعمیر گراب را نتونستم از روشی که در ویکی بود انجام بدم
<lxsameer> MHA152: kodum wiki?
<MHA152> wiki.ubuntu.ir
<MHA152> توی این دستور با مشکل مواجه شدم
<MHA152>  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda $
<lxsameer> MHA152: khob moshgel chie , che errori migiri ?
<MHA152> میشه لطف کنید و به این صفحه بیایید
<MHA152> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Grub2Howto/Recover
<MHA152> با این دستوری که اینجاست من نمی تونم dev را مونت کنم
<MHA152> lxsameer:این کد اشتباه یا قدیمی شده؟
<MHA152> lxsameer:باید چی کار کنم
<lxsameer> MHA152: manzuret ine "sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev $
<lxsameer> "
<MHA152> lxsameer:اینی که من نوشتم را تو ویکی نوشته بود
<lxsameer> MHA152: khob che errori migiri ?
<MHA152> اونی که تو ویکی نوشته  یا اونی که شما فرمودید؟
<lxsameer> MHA152: alan man nafahmidam, migi dev o nemitunam mount konam, migam khob erroresh chie ?
<MHA152> mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<lxsameer> MHA152: khob rootfs eto mount kardi ?
<MHA152> lxsameer:من بر حسب کد هایی که تو ویکی هست رفتم جلو اگه اونجا بوده زدم دیگه
<lxsameer> MHA152: khob injuri ke nemishe copy paste koni faghat dude
<lxsameer> MHA152:  linux i ke dashti ru kodum partitionet hast
<MHA152> lxsameer:dev/sda1
<lxsameer> khob alan sda1 o mount kon tu /mnt
<lxsameer> MHA152: bad ke mount kardi khuruji ls -l o vase man dpaste kon
<mha152_> lxsameer:    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   195313663    97655808    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2       195313664   604913663   204800000    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3       604913664   947476479   171281408    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/sda4       947476480   976771071    14647296   83  Linux /dev/sda5       604915712   947476479   171280384    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<lxsameer> mha152_: dude inja ke paste nakon, dpaste.com
<MHA152> خروجیه sudo fdisk -l را برات بگذارم
<lxsameer> MHA152: midunam ama lotf kon az dpaste.com vase paste kardan estefade kon
<mha152_> http://dpaste.com/1034143/
<MHA152> چیز جالبیه تا حالا باش سروکار نداشته بودم
<MHA152> lxsameer:دیدیش؟
<lxsameer> MHA152: yup,
<lxsameer> MHA152: alan sda1 o mount kon tu mnt
<lxsameer> MHA152: injuri ke az un khuruji malume, sda1 nabayad linux bashe
<lxsameer> MHA152: vali baz mount kon bebinim chie
<mha152_> lxsameer:http://dpaste.com/1034146/
<lxsameer> mha152_: hamunjuri ke hads mizadam sda1 et linux nist, NTFS e
<lxsameer> mha152_: khuruji mount ro bede
<MHA152> چه کدی بزنم
<MHA152> lxsameer: حرفه ای نیستم
<lxsameer> mount
<mha152_> http://dpaste.com/1034148/
<MHA152> lxsameer:بفرمایید
<lxsameer> MHA152: ba virtualbox i linux run kardi ?
<MHA152> نه لایو رو فلشم
<lxsameer> MHA152: khob, sudo umount /mnt
<lxsameer> sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/
<lxsameer> bad khurujie ls -l /mnt ro bede
<mha152_> http://dpaste.com/1034151/
<MHA152> lxsameer:انجام شد
<lxsameer> MHA152: khob hala dige mituni az mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev estefade koni
<lxsameer> MHA152: va baghieye un tutorial o beri jelo
<lxsameer> MHA152: faghat beja sda1 az sda4 estefade kon
<lxsameer> MHA152: va yadet bashe ke faghat copy paste nakoni, bekhunio command haro motevajeh shi
<MHA152> من همیشه کپی پیست نمی کنم الآن چون دیدم بوت جفتمون تو sda1 است این کار را کردم
<lxsameer> MHA152: na dige boot i ke tu fdisk mibini ba boot i ke tu un article manuresh bud yeki nistan
<MHA152> بوت من تو پارتیشنی جدا بود؟
<lxsameer> MHA152: nemidunam mogheye nasb che kardi vali, un * tu fdisk rabti be boot code e to nadare
<MHA152> lxsameer:نه تو نصب همه را یکجا گذاشتم
<lxsameer> MHA152: injuri bazam nemitunam befahmam kojast,
<MHA152> lxsameer:چرا همشون تو sda4 میشند دیگه
<lxsameer> MHA152: grub ro ham ru sda4 nasb kardi ya ru mbr ?
<MHA152> lxsameer:من چیزی را جدا نکردم این را ببین فکر کنم دوباره اشتباه کپی کردم
<mha152_> http://dpaste.com/1034163/
<lxsameer> mha152_: nashod dige, sda4 ro tu mnt mount kon
<lxsameer> bad ls bede bebinam
<MHA152> sda4 را چجوری مونت کنم؟
<MHA152> lxsameer:میشه ls ندم فکر کنم یک سوتی خیلی بزرگ دادم بهم نخندی
<mha152_> http://dpaste.com/1034176/
<MHA152> lxsameer:sda4 مونت بود
<Guest53630> ls /mnt/boot
<mha152_> http://dpaste.com/1034179/
<MHA152> lxsameer:رسید؟
<lxsameer> MHA152: ls /mnt/boot bede
<MHA152> http://dpaste.com/1034179/
<lxsameer> MHA152: umount /mnt/boot
<lxsameer> umount /mnt
<lxsameer> sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<lxsameer> bad dobare ls -l /mnt/boot
<mha152_> umount: /mnt: device is busy.
<MHA152> lxsameer:اولی را زدم ولی دومی مشغول است
<lxsameer> ehtemalan tu /mnt hasti bia birun bad umount kon
<MHA152> نه cd زدم mnt نیستم مشکل یه جای دیگه است بجز boot چیز دیگه ای را نباید قبلش آنمونت کنم
<lxsameer> MHA152: kolan nabayad chizi baz dashte bashi ke be mnt raft dashte bashe
<MHA152> lxsameer:نه چیزی باز ندارم
<lxsameer> ba lsof ya lsuser check kon
<MHA152> اینجوری نمیشه خیلی سوتی دادم خاموشش می کنم بعد از ظهر از نو شروع می کنم
<MHA152> lxsameer:از این همه خروجیه lsof چجوری باید نتیجه گیری کرد؟
<lxsameer> MHA152: man page esho bebin dude
<MHA152> lxsameer:نمیشه خداحافظ تا بعد از ظهر
<lxsameer> MHA152: khodahafez
<philipballew> Looks pretty exciting in here
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-26
<mm_> salam
<andy__> salam
<lxsameer> nixoeen: ping
<nixoeen> lxsameer: pong
<nixoeen> lxsameer: faghat sari begu, bayad zoodi beram :)
<lxsameer> nixoeen: salam, in op hasti ?
<nixoeen> lxsameer: are
<lxsameer> nixoeen: moredi nadare ye software notification inja biad o commit ha ro announce kone ?
<nixoeen> lxsameer: commit haye che projecti ro?
<lxsameer> nixoeen: project haye free e khodemun
<nixoeen> lxsameer: mesle? :)
<lxsameer> nixoeen: masalan vakhshour.yellowen.com
<lxsameer> nixoeen: un faghat ye mesal bud
<nixoeen> lxsameer: agar bishtar az 1-2 ta commit dar rooz nist, moshkeli nadare
<lxsameer> nixoeen: ok mamnun
<nixoeen> lxsameer: khahesh
<nixoeen> lxsameer: man beram, bedrood
<lxsameer> nixoeen: :)
<lxsameer> intuxicated: ye bot vase inja benevis
<intuxicated> lxsameer, ke chikar kone
<intuxicated> lxsameer, ba baqie bot ha , bot party begire ? :))
<lxsameer> intuxicated: na ke faghat salam kone :D
<intuxicated> :))
<pourya> WINDOW 4
<mahdi67> salam'
<mahdi67> kasi hast'
<mahdi67> komal
<mahdi67> help me?
<mahdi67> ding>
<mahdi67> komak'
<mahdi67> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhi
<pourya> hi
<intuxicated> اکتیویتی :دی
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-27
<faridplus> سلام دوستان کسی میدونه چجوری میشه tomboy رو با ubuntu one سینک کرد؟
<faridplus> چون توضیحات این آدرس
<faridplus> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-setup-tomboy-notes-to-sync-with-ubuntu-one/
<faridplus> ظاهرا حذف شده!
<jeus> salam
<jeus> دوستان کسی تجربه کار با ssh tunel را داره ؟ بتونه چند تا سوال منو جواب بده .
<jeus> ping
<jeus> ping
<jeus> #ping
<Darth-Vader> @jeus man in karo kardam bahash: https://howto.ccs.neu.edu/howto/windows/ssh-port-tunneling-with-putty/
<Darth-Vader> fekr konam ba browseram kardam haminkaro...
<Darth-Vader> yani port http ro forward kardam az localam be server....
<omid> hi all
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-28
<Eternal> salam ;)
<Eternal> کسی نیست؟‌ ؛)
<Eternal> ؛)
<Eternal> عجب
<jeus> دوستان سلام .
<jeus> یک مشکل تخمی برخورد کردم که الان دو روزه منو سر کار گذاشته .
<jeus> جایی نیازه که من password بزنم و پسووردم آخرش علامت تعجب داره ! و ٪ بعد چک کردم دیدم که علامت سوال و علامت تعجب دستورات قبلی را اجرا میکنن .
<jeus> مثلا وقتی ls را بزنم و بعد از زدن اینتر دوباز
<jeus> علامت !! را بزنم همون دستور ls اجرا میشه . کسی پیشنهادی داره ؟
<glad> سلام دوستان یه مشکل عجیبی برام رخ داده کسی می تونه کمک کنه ؟  من با اینترنت مخابرات بعضی سایت ها رو اصلا نمی تونم وارد شم ، البته با ویندوز این مشکل رو ندارم ، من الان از mint  استفاده می کنم
<ali_> سلام دوستان
<ali_> یه مشکل بزرگ دارم من ولی نمی دونم حلش کنم
<lxsameer> ali_: soalo bepors
<ali_> من تو ویندوز هیچ مشکلی با اینترنت ندارم ولی توی لینوکس مینت نمی تونم بعضی از سایت ها رو باز کنم
<ali_> حتی ubuntu.ir
<ali_> اینترنت دارم ولی فقط بعضی از سایت ها رو می تونم برم
<lxsameer> ali_: traceroute begir az un site ha bebin che jurie vaziat
<ali_> البته من قبلا از اینترنت شاتل استفاده می کردم مشکلی نبود ولی حالا از اینترنت  مخابرات
<ali_> به نظرتون از تنظیمات مودم باید باشه یا لینوکس
<lxsameer> ali_: nemidunam traceroute begir , va nameserver et ham bezar ru 4.2.2.4
<ali_> چشم ولی الان تو ویندوز هستم یه کم طول میکشه
<intuxicated> lxsameer, :D خیلی بده ها :دی من کشیدم این وضعیتو :دی باس بیای ویندوز سوال بپرسی بری لینوکس تست کنی
<lxsameer> intuxicated: :))))))
<lxsameer> intuxicated: inja vaz jaleb nist, harki miad salam mideo komak mikhad :DDD in hame bot yekishun nist ke bege agha soaleto bepors
<intuxicated> lxsameer, :D
<lxsameer> intuxicated: ya hadeaghal ru siteshun ye article i howto i chizi bezaran ke melat bekhunan bad bian inja
<intuxicated> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<intuxicated> lxsameer, ^
<lxsameer> intuxicated: :D eyval vaghtam kamtar talaf mishe az in pas
<intuxicated> lxsameer, :D
<lxsameer> intuxicated: yeki nist be man bege akhe ablah to inja chi mikhay ? na ubuntui hasti na az ubuntu khoshet miad na vaght dari, maghze khar khordi miyay inja
<intuxicated> lxsameer, +1 vase ooni ke nist bege
<lxsameer> intuxicated: :)))
<intuxicated> lxsameer, :D :D
<hs366> sup!!!!!
<hs366> online hast kasi ?
<Darth-Vader> nm u?
<MHA152> سلام
<hs366> Darth-Vader,  MHA152 az iran hastin ? mikhastam bedoonam VPN moshkel dare ya na ?
<Darth-Vader> iran nistam aziz....
<hs366> Ok thx ;)
<MHA152> vpn?
<hs366>  bale.
<hs366> az iran hastin shoma ?
<MHA152> والا 3 روز پیش که من از tor استفاده کردم مشکلی نداشت ولی سایت فیس بوک را باز نمیکرد میگفت خیلی شلوغ است
<MHA152> قبلا اگه کسی فارسی می نوشت و توی کانال های فارسی زبان بود ایرانی بود ولی حالا را دیگه نمی دونم;-)
<hs366> ooh are,, vali man haminjoorisham Farsim daghooonee..!
<hs366> pas alan moshkeli nadari ba VPN , masalan Youtube, Facebook inaro mitonoi bebini
<MHA152> hs366:شما از تور استفاده کردید؟فیلتر را شکونده یا نه؟
<hs366> na man az iran nistam , bara hamin miporsam
<hs366> VPN ham basati shode. vala...!!
<hs366> lol
<MHA152> شما اگه از ایران نیستید پس مشکلتون با von چیه؟
<hs366> hahahaha,,,lol , bara pedar madaram mikhastam, akhe dirooz bahashoon sohbat kardam goftan 2-3 rooze VPN moshkel dar, bara hamin goftam age kasi az iran bashe beporsam bebainam daghighan moshkel chiye.. ke shayad 1 kari bekonam az inja barashoon
<hs366> :)
<MHA152> میگند که vpn ها را بسته اند(در راستای ملی کردن اینترنت)و همه ی فیلترشکن ها از کار افتادند ولی همونطور که گفتم من از تور استفاده کردم ومشکلی نداشته
<hs366> ok, pas hanooz baze, Merc !!
<levo> !!f
<ramanK> nixoeen: anjomane technotux ke taghriban mord , anjomane ubuntu ham hamash tush sohbat az margo dargiri mishe !
<nixoeen> ramanK: Technotux ham dobare zende mishe
<nixoeen> zende kardanesh zaman mikhad, man hanuz unghadr vaght nadaram
<nixoeen> ramanK: In anjoman ha hatta agar bemiran, badesh be sora'at dobare zende mishan
<ramanK> nixoeen: nemidunam valla , man ye moddati ham vaghti hanuz technotux ghiyafash avaz nashode bud unja nazer budamo kolli energy sarf mikardam. wiki unjaro ham saro samun dadam
<ramanK> nixoeen: amma mesle in bud ke be kasi ke dare mimire shocke electrici bedi
<ramanK> man ke javabi hanuz nadidam
<ramanK> nixoeen: khoda aghebate ubuntu ro be kheir kone
<nixoeen> ramanK: bekhatere ine ke "Alan" dige vaght nadare baraye un project
<nixoeen> ramanK: va bayad yeki masooliate uno be ohde begire
<jeus> ramanK, bayad ide hay jadid vasash dashte bashim ta User peyda kone
<ramanK> nixoeen: didam dari yeki az topic haye unja ro negah mikoni , in shod ke inaro goftam ;)
<ramanK> jeus: tayid mishe
<ramanK> amma ye moshkele asasiye in anjoman ham ine ke hadafe aslish faramush shode
<ramanK> dige kamtar kasi be narmafzare azado open source ahamiyat mide , ubuntu ham baraye karbaraye unja faghat ye OS be hesab miyad na chize digeyi
<jeus> ramanK, nixoeen anjomanhay in shekli taghriban margeshoon fara reside . dor dore stack exchange hast
<ramanK> jeus: eyyy , koyai ke yeki do sal pish ma ye topic zadim tu ubuntu goftim biyayn sabke stack exchange ham ezafe konid
<ramanK> jeus: ettefaghan un moghe ham hamchin topic hayi bud
<jeus> ramanK, bebakhshid ke vared bahsetoon shodam . ba harfe akharet kamelan mokhalefam . kheyli ha be narm afzarhay azad ahamiyat midan
<nixoeen> ramanK: intor nist, ettefaghan har rooz dare in ahamiat bishtar o bishtar mishe
<ramanK> jeus: khahesh mikonam , khoshhal misham
<jeus> nixoeen, daghighan
<jeus> ba hat movafegham
<ramanK> ajibe , chon be nazare man intor nemirese
<ramanK> nemidunam chera kam kam dare az end-user badam miyad
<ramanK> end-user haye ubuntu ha daran tu iran shabihe end-user haye windows mishan
<jeus> ramanK, bebin dare sath savade mardom bala mire va hamin masale baes mishe azadihashoon barashoon az pish ba ahamiyat tar beshe
<ramanK> jeus: valla in mardomi ke man mibinam faghat az computer vase facebook o musighi estefade mikonan
<jeus> ramanK, end-user boodan to jamee matn baz az ahamiyat balayi barkhordare
<ramanK> jeus: kollan kari ba elmo in jur chiza nadaran
<nixoeen> Man bayad moteassefane beram
<nixoeen> Bedrood doostan
<jeus> ramanK, eshtebah fekr mikoni. hamin facebook ke migi khodesh yek amel roshangarist
 * ramanK gij mishe!
<jeus> ramanK, harchand ke man khosham nemiyad az facebook va khodesh ham ye mahalist baray gereftan policy .
<ramanK> hmm, nemidunam chi begam . hesse khubi nadaram.
<ramanK> jeus: miduni zamane ma intori nabud
<jeus> ramanK, jamee matn baz be end-user vaghean niyaz dare chon bedoon oon nemitone sorat kafi roo dashte bashe.
<ramanK> jeus: miduni zamane ma karbaraye linux ye seri geek budan ke az hamkari ba ham lezzat mibordan va vaseye ahdafe vahedi talash mikardan
<jeus> ramanK, man fekr mikonam, kharej az sang andazihay moredi bazi az company ha , jamee GNU dare rah dorost roo mire
<jeus> ramanK, hanooz ham oon geek ha hastan , zemn inke ye eedee ziyadi ham hastan ke be yari hamin geek ha miyan .
<jeus> va ina hamoon end-user han .
<ramanK> jeus: rastesh ro bekhay fekr mikonam moshkel az khode mane , vaghti tu anjoman ha migardam asabam khurd mishe az bahsayi ke mishe.
<jeus> man bayad beram
<jeus> bye 4
<ramanK> jeus: bye ;)
<hs366> Technotax chiye ?
<hs366> Technotux
<lxsameer> hs366: #technotux va technotux.org
<hs366> merci...!!!!
<lxsameer> khahesh
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-29
<MHA152> سلام دوستان
<levo> اگه بخوام با معماری اوبونتو آشنا شم مرجعی دارین؟
<lxsameer> levo: manzur az memary chie
<levo> منظورم کلا این که چه جوری کار میکنه؟ چی به چیه؟
<levo> p.s: من مقدماتی با لینوکس میتونم کارکنم. یعنی یه کتاب خوندم (linux command line)
<lxsameer> levo: khob soalet kheyli kolie
<levo> حالا اوبونتو به کنار. همین خود لینوکس چی؟ مثلا از لحظه ای که دکمه ی پاور رو فشار میدیم چی میشه
<levo> man darhmain sath midoonam ke init.d avalin chizi hast ke ejra mishe
<lxsameer> levo: kodum dokmeye power
<levo> lxsameer: منظورم وقتیه که سیستم رو روشن میکنی و سیسیتم عامل مخواد بوت شه
<lxsameer> leo w8
<lxsameer> levo: http://itreviews.blogspot.de/2006/05/linuxs-boot-process-explained.html
<levo> ty
<levo> lxsameer: to full-circle magazine ro mikhooni? chetore?
<lxsameer> levo: yeki 2 shomarasho didam,
<levo> تنظمیات grub کجاست؟
<levo> اسم فایل؟
<lxsameer> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<levo> !sonata
<levo> واسه نشون دادن متن ترانه پلاگینی هست واسه توتم یا ریتم باکس؟
<levo> log haro az koja mishe did?
<helloworld> salaam
<helloworld> mitunid dar morede opengl komakam konid ?
<mohamad_> salam
<mohamad_> agha  man  ye  moshkel  kochik  daram  ba  grafikaye  amd 4000
<mohamad_> moghe  didan  vedio  dochare  lak  va  tik  mishe
<mohamad_> kasi  nist  komak  kone?
<levo> na haji kasi nist
<mohamad_> pas  inhame   hastan  hame  fake?
<levo> man beheshoon migam zombie
<mohamad_> :)
<levo> mohamad_: age englishet khoobe boro too #ubuntu bepors
<mohamad_> inja  pas  parandeham  par  nemizane  hichvaght?
<levo> chera 2,3 nafar hastan vali kheyli kam on mishan
<mohamad_> khodeton  grafiketon   amd  ya  nvidia?
<grohiikdrog> az driver azad estefade mikoni ya na az driver rasmi ?
<mohamad_> felan  driver  azad
<mohamad_> rasi  hast  vali  ba  12.4  va  12.10 moshkel  dare
<mohamad_> nasb  mikonam  unity    dochar  moshkel  mikone
<grohiikdrog> nmidunam man dige ubuntu kar nmikonam vali fekr konam moshkel az kernel bode o ta alan ham raf shode bashe
<grohiikdrog> shoma driver ro az site khode AMD download konid o nasb konid ishala hal mishe
<mohamad_> haminkaro  kardam
<mohamad_> bazam  moghe  nasb  ba  kernel  moshkel  dare
<grohiikdrog> fekr konam ye version ghabl ro khode AMD ham pishnahad dade bood baraye kasaeii ke in moshkel ro dashtan
<grohiikdrog> yadam nist to Page Download ye chizaeii gofte bood ghablan
<mohamad_> khodet  az  kodom  tozih  estefade  mikoni?
<grohiikdrog> ARCH
<mohamad_> az  ubuntu  behtare?
<mohamad_> man  serveri  ziyad  ba  linux  ziyad  kar  kardam  taze  kar  nistam
<mohamad_> moshklam  ba  grafikame
<mohamad_> age  arch  behtare  ba  grafic seri 4000 amd  moshkel  nadare  biyayim ro arch
<grohiikdrog> behtarin ye chiz nesbi hastesh bastegi be khodet dare man khodamam koli az in tozi be oon tozi paridam hamashoon yeki hastan faghat to jozeiiyat fargh daran ARCH ham kollan shoma khodet az paye bayad jam konidesh
<mohamad_> grafic  khodeton  chiye?
<mohamad_> amd?
<grohiikdrog> ketabe ARCH LINUX ke yeki az dostan zahmat keshidan o download konid o bekhonid aval badan agar khastin mitunid biyayd samtesh , bale AMD RAEDON HD 5450
<grohiikdrog> to arch man az AUR nasb kardam moshkeli nabood
<mohamad_> driver  rasmi?
<mohamad_> male  khode  amd?
<mohamad_> alan  moshkeli  nadarin?
<grohiikdrog> bale to arch ye makhzani hast be esme AUR ke toosh hamechi peyda mishe mishe goft kameltarin makhzan ro arch dare
<grohiikdrog> na moshkeli nist film music clip man hatta karaye graphici ro ham anjam midam
<mohamad_> linke  on  ketabo  mitonit  lotf  konid  bedin
<grohiikdrog> che oon moghe ke az khode X kham o openbox esrefade mikardam che alan ke gnome ro ham nasb kardam
<grohiikdrog> sabr konid hatman
<mohamad_> mamnoon
<grohiikdrog> http://emanlog.com/?p=324
<grohiikdrog> *shoma mitunid raygan download konid* , faghat agar badan deletoon khast o mofid bood ye komak ya inke ketab ro baraye hemayat bekharid
<grohiikdrog> chon vaghean in ketab kheyli kamel hastesh va hame chizaeii ke lazem hast ro kamel mige
<grohiikdrog> dastesh dard nakone ishala hamishe salamat bashe
<mohamad_> pas  kolan  to  archam  driver  az  khode  amd  nasb  nakrdin  male  khode  makhazen arche  doroste?
<grohiikdrog> na dige toye arch ye makhzan rasmi hast ye makhzan karbara
<grohiikdrog> man az makhzan karbara nasb kardam va chon arch hamishe akharin  version ro dare o update hast akharin version ro az site khode AMD download mikone ba patchi ke moshkel ro rafe mikone nasb mikone
<mohamad_> pas defualt  nasbe driver?
<mohamad_> vaghti  arch  nasb  mikonim?
<grohiikdrog> ye driver azad ro shoma baad az nasb X.org nasb mikonid badesh toye hamoon ketab ham gofte ke chetori version rasmi ro nasb konid az toye AUR
<mohamad_> agha  khali  mamnoon  az  rahnamayiton
<grohiikdrog> mohamad_: your wellcome ;)
<levo> too irc off-topic farsi nadarim?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-30
<MHA152> سلام
<arash> salaam
<arash> kasi hast?
<davood> salam
<prp-e> Salam :)
<ubuntu1> salaaam
<n4v4r3d> ubuntu1: salam
<ubuntu1> baa cd ... change directory mikonim
<ubuntu1> badesh
<ubuntu1> bekhaym be ye directory Dge
<ubuntu1> bargardim
<ubuntu1> che joori mishe
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> bekhaym aghab bargardim
<ubuntu1> baaa che dastooori ? :|
<n4v4r3d> ubuntu1: yani chi bekhai begardi manzoret chiye vazeh tarr bego
<ubuntu1> masalan
<ubuntu1> cd Desktop
<ubuntu1> halaaa
<ubuntu1> bekhaym
<ubuntu1> bargardim aghab
<n4v4r3d> cd ..
<n4v4r3d> cd
<n4v4r3d> cd khali barmigardi be home useret
<n4v4r3d> ba cd .. ye marhale barmigardi aghab
<ubuntu1> e
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> tnx
<ubuntu1> :|
<ubuntu1> <n4v4r3d> tnx
<n4v4r3d> ubuntu1: ;)
<ubuntu1> alaan age ye barnaami ke neveshtimo ( baa C++) ba terminal ejraash konim chi kaar bayad bokonim?
<ubuntu1> alaan age ye barnaami ke neveshtimo ( baa C++) ba terminal ejraash konim chi kaar bayad bokonim?
<ubuntu1_> alaan age ye barnaami ke neveshtimo ( baa C++) ba terminal ejraash konim chi kaar bayad bokonim?
<ubuntu1_> baa QT
<MHA152> یعنی چی چیکار باید بکنید؟
<ubuntu1_> yani tooye barnaame ye file image mikhoone
<ubuntu1_> halaa
<ubuntu1_> mikhaym in imago az terminaal bekhoonim
<ubuntu1_> che joori mishe
<ubuntu1_> ?
<ubuntu1_> ke barnaame ino begire
<ubuntu1_> :|
<ubuntu1_> va ejraa she
<ubuntu1_> :?
<ubuntu1_> ok
<ubuntu1_> tnx
<ubuntu1_> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2013-03-31
<Reza> salam
<yaroo> HI
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-24
<amirr> سلام دوستان کسی فیلترشکن خوب سراغ نداره ؟
<dieloop> salam
<dieloop> ye soal dar morede ubuntu server 12.04 va etesal san storage promise be on dashtam
<dieloop> kasi hast rahnamaei kone mano?
<dieloop> aloooo
<dieloop> mamnon az hame
<aghayan> سلام چگونه میتوان بعد از ریستارت کردن jobsهای ترمینال را برگرداند
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: restart kardne system?
<aghayan> بله
<aghayan> جابز توی ترمینال هست اونارو میخوام دوباره ادامه بدم
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: moghe restart ke hame process ha kill mishan,
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: bad restart ham dobare ejra nemishe
<aghayan> جابز میزنم کاری انجام نمیشه
<aghayan> مشکل به این صورت بود که من میخواستم گنوم۳ نصب کنم کد ی که زدم دان کردنش توی دانلود رایگان تموم نشد خواستم نگه دارم واسه روز بعد که ل\ تا\ اسلی\ کردم بعد موقع روشن کردن وایرلس روشن نشد مجبور شدم ریستارت کنم
<aghayan> ????/
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: khat dovom ro motavajeh nashodam
<aghayan> sleep kardam
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: khob alan age dobare dastor nasb ro bezani az hamon jae ke monde bod shoro be edame dl mikone
<aghayan> w8
<aghayan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aghayan> ?
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: on filei ke mige ro pak kon va dobare bezan
<aghayan> sudo rm ...?
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: are
<aghayan> mishe az hamin lock jobs ro bargardond?
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: na, in faghat ye file hast, hich kare khasi nemikone
<aghayan> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/    in erorr mide
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: on file ro pak kardi?
<aghayan> sudo rm addres zadam raft khat bady
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: matn kamel error ro bezar
<aghayan> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<aghayan> in dorost shod mamnon
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: khahesh
<aghayan> berim moshkel badi
<aghayan> ??
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: ok
<K1Hedayati> vali google ro faramosh nakon
<aghayan> ziad sar dar namiyaram
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: khob bekhon raje be linux ta sar dar biaru
<K1Hedayati> biari
<aghayan> shoma chetor moge j dadan be esm man eshare mikoni
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: aval esmo minevisam tab ke mizanam khodesh kamel mikone
<aghayan>  K1Hedayati zaban ro namishe ba alt+shift takhir dad
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: are, fekr konam to gnome jadid moshkel peyda karde, to settingesh kar
<K1Hedayati> hast
<aghayan> K1Hedayati: az koja shro konam bekhonam?
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: weblog haro bekhon, ketabha ro bekhon
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: kam kam ke rah oftadi engelisi haro bekhon
<aghayan> man moshkelam en hastesh fagat
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: http://planet.sito.ir/
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: http://libooks.ir/
<K1Hedayati> http://linuxihaa.ir/
<aghayan> K1Hedayati: mamnon az babate suit ha
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: khahesh, harchi bishtar bekhoni bishtar yad migiri, man khodam avayel koli matlab khondam ta yad gereftam
<aghayan> K1Hedayati: ok
<aghayan> K1Hedayati: chetor befahmim kodom graphic dare kar mikone
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: az masrafe battry va inchize bayad beshe fahmid, vali man ke faghat ye graphic daram va inchiza kar nakardam, nemidonam
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: inja jaye khobi bara injori soal hast, forum.ubuntu.ir/
<aghayan> K1Hedayati: az koja befahmam ke soal ro koja bayad porseed??
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: to hamon forum tozih dade
<aghayan> ye chiz jaleb
<aghayan> K1Hedayati: shoma midoni alan man kojam
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: koja?
<aghayan> قیصریه رو تو گوگل سرچ کن
<aghayan> نقشه
<aghayan> تو یه روستای که امکاناتش فقت اینترنت هستش
<aghayan> :)
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: :))
<aghayan> chetor mishe ye address ro az terminal baz kard
<aghayan> K1Hedayati: >>>>>>>
<K1Hedayati> aghayan: link ro? bayad ye browser tahte terminal nasb koni
<aghayan> K1Hedayati: na maslan ye faile config to linux
<aghayan> mikham beram in address  "/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla"
<aghayan> ino chetor az terminal baz konam
<K1Hedayati> ba 'cat
<aghayan> ???
<K1Hedayati> ba 'cat' mishe file ro did, ba 'nano' ham mishe file ro edit kard
<aghayan> K1Hedayati: mikham to gpedit baz kone
<aghayan> gedit addres
<aghayan> font to ubuntu 13.10 chetor mishe dorost kard?
<aghayan> ye folder .font sakhtam ama kar namikone
<aghayan> ??????
<aghayan> <b> ???? </b>
<mahsa> salam
<mahsa> inja anjomane linuxi hast doroste?
<mahsa> mitonam soal beporsam?
<mahsa> kesi hast javab bede?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-25
<saeid> hi
<saeid> kasi nist?
<aghayan> slam
<aghayan> ye soal
<aghayan> man lenovo z500 daram ke windos 8 nasb karde bodam
<aghayan> ama alan ubuntu 13.10 nasb kardam
<aghayan> sorate ubuntu khaily pain hastesh
<aghayan> va battry ham zod tamom mishe
<aghayan> ???
<aghayan> kasi nist j bede
<aghayan> ؟؟؟؟؟
<amirr> سلام دوستان نرم افزاری برای توییتر می شناسید ؟
<aghayan> bray hale in error chikar baid kard
<aghayan> "E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<K1Hedayati> nixoeen: ping
<nixoeen> K1Hedayati, pong
<K1Hedayati> nixoeen: salam, agha midoni admin in room kie?
<nixoeen> K1Hedayati, Dorood. Chetor?
<K1Hedayati> nixoeen: mikham bebinam age mishe ye link ro be message room ezafe beshe
<nixoeen> K1Hedayati, Che linki?
<K1Hedayati> nixoeen: http://bash.blogsky.com/1392/05/06/post-142/%D8%A2%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%A7%DB%8C%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%B1%D9%86%D8%AA
<K1Hedayati> nixoeen: kheyli az inae ke mian inja ro ba chatroom yahoo eshtebah migiran
<K1Hedayati> nixoeen: bara hamin moshkeleshon hal nemishe va mizaran miran
<K1Hedayati> nixoeen: inam khobe, http://nardebaan.ir/23310-%D8%A2%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%87-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%DA%86%D8%AA
<nixoeen> K1Hedayati, Khob ma in safharo darim bejash:
<nixoeen> K1Hedayati, http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/IrcBehavior
<nixoeen> K1Hedayati, Be nazaret in kamel nist?
<K1Hedayati> nixoeen: inam khobe vali oni ke man dadam behtare
<K1Hedayati> nixoeen: albate ono man nadide bodam ;)
<K1Hedayati> nixoeen: vali age khastin ini ke man dadam ro ham ezafe konid
<nixoeen> K1Hedayati, Khob ma chon kanale rasmi e ubuntu hastim, tanha link be ubuntu.ir midim. Agar fekr mikoni un link kamel nist va chizi kam dare, tooye Wiki e, mituni taghiresh bedi
<K1Hedayati> nixoeen: inam khobe, baz az  hichi behtare
* nixoeen changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh
<Mr-virus> slm dostan
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-26
<DeadHead> -
<Toxmi> salam man ba xsetkbd moshkeli to set kardan keyboard nadarm ama ba xorg.conf.d (global) moshkel daram we asari roye system nadare
<Toxmi> inam log man
<Toxmi> http://hastebin.com/cunetowive.coffee
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-27
<farbod> salam
<farbod> kasi gavab nemide?
<farbod> aloooo
<farbod> soal dashtam????
<farbod> eibaba
<farbod> bye
<mojtaba> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-28
<aghayan> salam man ye moshkel dashtam mikhastm az dostan beporasm
<aghayan> chera nor pas zamine takhir namikone
<aghayan> ???
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-29
<datis> salam
<datis> man ye soal baray moghe sabte nam daram
<datis> ki mitone komak kone?
<datis> ???
<Iman> hi
<Guest57800> Is there any antifilter for ubuntu?
<majid> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-30
<MohsenS> Salam
<MohsenS> Doostan sale no mobarak
<MohsenS> man mikham noskheye jadide Debian ro Dl konam vali yekam gij shodam
<MohsenS> kesi mitune komakam kone?
<MohsenS> http://www.debian.org/distrib/
<MohsenS> tooye in safe mikham az a larger .... estefade konam ziresh 4 ghesmat dare ke 64biti ya 32biti boodaneshe va DVD ya CD
<MohsenS> nemifahmam DVD boodanesh ya CD boodanesh baham che farghi dare?
<Guest35081> سلام
<vahid> hi im install back box how apadata
<Guest88652> hi im install back box how apadata
<Ghost_Shadow> salam:D
<Ghost_Shadow> kasi hast inja komakam kone?
<nixoeen> Kasi az Iran inja darim?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-23
<nshd> salam
<nshd> salam
<nshd> ey baba
<MortezaE> salam nshd
<MortezaE> درود
<mehran> سلام دوستان
<mehran> من 4 سیستم عامل رو در کنار هم نصب کردم بودم ویندوز ، کالی ، بک ترک ، و اوبنتو بعد از مدتی که ویندوزم خراب شد ویندوز رو عوض کردم و با مشکل بوت نشدن لینوکس ها مواجه شدم می خاستم ببینم چطوری این مشکل رو می تونم حل کنم
<mehran> ممنون میشم به من کمک کنید
<MasterPiece> mehran, salam
<MasterPiece> mehran, Are you there?
<MasterPiece> mehran, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mehran> yes
<mehran> Thank you for help me
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-24
<ali__> سلام
<ali__> یه سوال  داشتم
<ali__> رمز فایرفاکس رو میشه ریکاوری کرد؟
<ali__> کسی نیست جواب بده؟
<omer> salam bar hamegi
<omer> kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-25
<farid> salam
<farid> من میخوستم یه آموزش کلی در باره ی لینوکس و ابونتو بخونم میشه یه  راهنمایی بکنین
<farid> ممنون!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-26
<sadsagfjg_> salam man yek soal dashtam ke elishesh ine:
<sadsagfjg_> vali ke bishtar rahnamaei dar algorithm mikham
<sadsagfjg_> we have a some numbers, we have to divide this numbers into two group which difference between these two groups be minimum. for example if n=3, we have three numbers, for example: 4,5,10. for this example, answer is 4,5__10 because 4+5=9 (first group) and second group is 10. and difference between them are 10-9=1 ...now, I have to write a program with C++ language for this job. is there any body help me. thanks alot. best rega
<mohammad> slm
<Guest80826> kasi hast
<Guest80826> ye komaki be man bokone
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-28
<Test> hello there !
<Guest29055> hello
<ahmadf> hi
<kvahid87> salam
<kvahid87> mikhastam bedoonam chetor  mitoonam ye pach ro ke nasb kardam az software center ejrayi konam
<kvahid87> kesi zendas?
<reza> سلام
<amirhossein> dostan
<amirhossein> سلام دوستان من یک کاربر تازه وارد هستم
<amirhossein> از ویندوز خسته شدم هزینه سنگینی داشت بران
<amirhossein> به ابونتو مهاجرت کردم
<amirhossein> حالا مشکلی دارم
<amirhossein> sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<amirhossein>  میزنم و می خوام  یک خط اضافه کنم
<amirhossein> توی ذخیره کردن بهم میگه دسترسی ندارم باید چکار کنم
<amirhossein> در ضمن با اکانت  که توی نصب تعریف کردم دارم توی ترمینال کار می کنم
<amirhossein> ممنون میشیم راهنماییم کنید باتشکر
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-29
<amirhossein> salam dostan
<amirhossein> kasi hast?
<Mehdi> salam
<Mehdi> az doostan kesi tooye Ubuntu 14.04 lts tooneste vmware horizon client view nasb kone ?
<nobody84> hello to all
<nobody84> anybodys here to respond?
<ubun> hi
<bahar> سلام
<bahar> بر دوستان
<bahar> برای نصب برنامه ای در آبونتو 14.04 واقعا نیاز به راهنمایی دارم
<bahar> تشکر اگر کمکم کنید
<bahar> اولین خط در ترمینال این است
<bahar> university@university-system-product-name:-$
<bahar> آیا درست است؟
<MasterPiece> !
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-28
<farooghkz> سلام
<alimj> :/
<ali1358> alimj1
<farooghkz> Rasool, hasti?
<alimj> سلام farooghkz
<farooghkz> سلام علی
<farooghkz> سلام ب همگی
<alimj> خوب. داشتی می‌گفتی که چرا نمایی تلگرام؟ :-D
<farooghkz> رو چی نصب کنم خو؟
<alimj> چرا نصب کنی؟ با وب برو
<farooghkz> کامپیوترم ب اینترنت متصل نیست
<alimj> با موبایلت که به اینترنت وصله برو :-D
<farooghkz> واس موبایلم تلگرام نیست.مرورگرش هم اونقدر قدرتمند نیست ک تحت وب استفاده کنم
<farooghkz> (من ب شدت مشغول سیر آفاق و انفس میباشم)
<alimj> آورین. آورین
<farooghkz> :D
<farooghkz> کدوم؟سیر آفاق و انفس یا تلگرام؟
<farooghkz> آخرای شارژمه
<farooghkz> چند دقه دیگه بلکل خاموش میشم خخخ
<alimj> farooghkz: سیر آفاق و انفس
<farooghkz> چرا؟
<farooghkz> کار خوبیه ینی؟
<farooghkz> من برم شارژ باقی موندم رو ی جا بهتر صرف کنم
<alimj> باشه. موفق باشی
<farooghkz> Rasool, man printf
<Rasool> این فاروقم همش یهویی میاد یه چیزی به آدم میگه آدم نمیفهمه الان کجای ماجراس خخخخ
<Rasool> دوستان اسکریپتی!! اگه یه متغیر داشته باشیم که یه آدرس دهی کامل درش وجود داشته باشه. بعد بخواهیم یه آدرس دیگه تهش توی کد استفاده کنیم. این متغیر با اون آدرس جدید چجوری کنار هم قرار میگیرن؟
<Rasool> به فرض
<Rasool> PATH="~/i3"
<Rasool> حالا بخواهیم یه دایرکتوری بهش اضافه کنیم. مثلا
<Rasool> $PATH/dzen2/conky
<Rasool> چجوری باید نوشته بشه دقیقا؟
<Rasool> هیچی ولش خودم پیدا کردم خخخ
<Rasool> باید به جای ~ از متغیر محیطی هوم استفاده کنم. یعنی:
<Rasool> PATH="$HOME/i3"
<Rasool> $PATH/dzen2/conky :)
<jafar> slm
<jafar> kasi hast?
<jafar> lotfan kasi hast j bede?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-29
<farooghkz> سلام
<farooghkz> سلام رسول
<Rasool> علیک سلام
<Rasool> داشتم آهنگ گوش میدادم خخخ این‌ورا نبودم خخخ
<farooghkz> با سد چیکا کردی؟
<Rasool> هیچی. با یه راه دیگه حلش کردم
<Rasool> من با سد زیاد کار نمی کنم. همین فقط در حد ریپلیس کردن کاراکترها به جای همدیگه. واسه همین راه انداختن اون ایده‌هه خیلی سخت بود خخخ
<farooghkz> printf?
<Rasool> نه
<Rasool> نه از قابلیت پوزیشن توی دی‌زن استفاده کردم مشکل حل شد خخخ
<farooghkz> همون زمان ک اینجا پرسیدی سوالت رو من رفتم تو کانالشون
<Rasool> مشکلم این بود Ú©Ù‡ با تغییر کردن متنی توی کانکی، Ú©Ù„ کانکی به یک سمت جا به جا میشد. میخواستم با سد کاری کنم Ú©Ù‡ اون متن های مورد نظر بیشتر از یه مقدار نشن تا کانکی Ù‡ÛŒ این سمت اون سمت نره. ولی بعد با قابلیت پوزیشن کلا اون قسمت های بعد از متن متغÛ
<farooghkz> پرسیدم و چند دقه بعد جواب رو گرفتم
<farooghkz> هم با ‏sed‏ و هم با  ‏printf
<farooghkz> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-30
<farooghkz> سلام
<alimj> سلام farooghkz
<farooghkz> علی: ی بات آی آر سی دارم کجا اجراش کنم؟شل سرور میخوام
<farooghkz> اولین باتم رو ساختم خخ
<farooghkz> alimj
<Gray_Wolf79> سلام دوستان
<farooghkz> سلام ایرج
<iraj> farooghkz, salamm
<farooghkz> نیاز ب ی شل سرور دارم.تو سراغ داری؟
<iraj> wbot, naa
<wbot> ok np :)
<itone> salm
#ubuntu-ir 2016-03-31
<mehdi_> salam
<farooghkz> سلام رسول
<Rasool> سلام
<farooghkz> آخرین پستت مبارک
<Rasool> خخخخ
<farooghkz> :)
<Rasool> ورجونت خخخ
<Rasool> میگم من دیروز ردشیفت رو ران کردم، شب راحت خوابیدم خخخ. هرکی نصب نکرده نصب کنه خخخ
<Rasool> قدیما نصب کرده بودم و یه چندروزی هم داشتمش ولی چون رنگ مانیتور رو زشت میکرد خوشم نمیومد. ولی الان به خاطر سلامتی هم که شده راضی شدم نصبش کنم خخخخ
<farooghkz> روشنایی صفحه نمایش رو تنظیم میکنه؟
<Rasool> نه. نور آبی مانیتور رو حذف میکنه
<Rasool> همون نوری که باعث میشه شبا نتونی درست بخوابی خخخ
<Slash> join
<Slash> salam
<Slash> ye soal dashtam mn keyboard kharidam ba linux sazgar nis mese in k radife payin har kodomo mizanam Lshift ro mizane mn chetori in moshkeli hal konm?
<farooghkz> رسول؟
<Rasool> جانم
<Rasool> بل برسم خخخ
<farooghkz> شما شب کارید؟
<Rasool> نه من گشنمه نشستم دارم غذا میخورم پای سیستم خخخ
<farooghkz> جدی؟
<Rasool> آره.
<farooghkz> پای سیستم؟
<Rasool> من کلا شاغل نیستم. دانشجوی فارغ التحصیل بیکار خخخ
<Rasool> ها دیگه. ظرف غذا جلومه دارم چت میکنم خخخ
<farooghkz> تجربه خوبیه.منم امتحان کردم.ناهارم رو با کد های پایتون و شل صرف کردم
<Rasool> خخخ
<Rasool> آره میچسبه
<Rasool> دندون ندارم نون بخورم خخخ واسه همین ا پا سفره بلند شدم خخخ
<farooghkz> مدرکت چیه؟
<Rasool> فوق دیپلم زمین شناسی
<farooghkz> خو مدرک شبکه یا کامپیوتر یا نرم افزار میگرفتی
<Rasool> قسمت نبود. بعدشم رشته های داخل ایران همه‌شون بدرد نخورن
<farooghkz> حالا قراره چیکاره شی؟
<Rasool> قراره هیچ کاره شم خخخ
<Rasool> زمین شناسی رو ول کردم. اگه تا آخرش خونده بودم لیسانس میگرفتم. ولی چه لیسانس چه فوق دیپلم در هر صورت کار نیست خخخ
<Rasool> بعد از سربازی میرم دنبال یه کار. در کنارشم موسیقی
<farooghkz> من ک از کارت سر در نمیارم
<Rasool> ورچی؟
<Rasool> ببین از راه برنامه نویسی که نمیخوام پول دربیارم. فقط مدل توسعه‌ی آزاد بدون پول. شاید رفتم جزو توسعه دهنده های اوبونتو شدم. بعدها البته
<Rasool> ولی دوست دارم درآمد اصلیم از موسیقی باشه. منتها چون اول کار نمیشه درآمد ازش داشت، آدم میره سر یه کار دیگه. حالا کارمندی یا آزاد بعدش ذره ذره میرم تو کار موسیقی
<farooghkz> آها
<farooghkz> چرا از طریق برنامه نویسی نمیخوای پول در بیاری؟
<Rasool> به خاطر اینکه وقتی سورس رو بذاری در اختیار بقیه، دیگه خب بقیه میرن از روی سورس کامپایل میکنن. خب فقط می مونه درآمد از راه پشتیبانی و دونیت که خب اونقدار نیست که روش تمرکز کنی
<Rasool> به جای اینکه تمرکزم رو بذارم روی ساخت یه چیزی که قبلا ملت ساختن، میرم فقط روی توسعه چیزایی که وجود داره وقت میذارم و اونارو توسعه میدم. توقع پول هم ندارم
<Rasool> خداییش الان چی میخوای بنویسی که قبلا ننوشتن؟ فلسفه‌ی یونیکس و لینوکس میگه چرخ رو از اول اختراع نکنین. پس ساخت چیزایی که قبلا ساخته شدن، عمر تلف کردنه. پس باید وقت بذاریم روی چیزایی که الان موجوده و اونارو توسعه بدیم. و خب اونقدری نیستن 
<Rasool>  واسه سرگرمیه خخخ
<farooghkz> میشه در مورد راه های پول در اوردن از نرم افزار های آزاد یکم بگی
<farooghkz> ؟
<Rasool> یکیش پشتیبانی دادنه. شما یه برنامه می نویسی که سورسش آزاده. ولی باینریش مثلا ۱۰۰۰ دلاره. خب شما اگه ۱۰۰۰ دلار دادی و باینری رو گرفتی، سورس هم بهت داده میشه و میتونی استفاده کنی. ولی اگه ۱۰۰۰ دلار رو ندی و فقط سورس رو بگیری، اونموقع دیگه م
<Rasool> راهش
<Rasool> یکیش دونیته. یه حساب بانکی بذاری و بگی هرکی دوست داشت کمک کنه به ما
<Rasool> یکیش از راه تبلیغاته
<Rasool> یکیش استخدام توسط شرکت هاس
<Rasool> یعنی برنامه می نویسی و یه شرکت خوشش میاد و تو رو استخدام میکنه تا براش برنامه بنویسی.
<farooghkz> ok thx :)
<farooghkz> راستی ی سوال دیگه
<Rasool> اگه توی لینوکس خبره بشی، شرکتا رو هوا میزننت. اصلا هم مهم نیست مدرکت چیه
<Rasool> حقوق لینوکس هم بین ۵۰۰ هزار تا ۱۰ میلیون تومنه
<farooghkz> ینی بدون مدرک؟
<Rasool> آره دیگه. مهم اینه لینوکس بلد باشی
<Rasool> مدرک سیخی چنده؟ مگه شرکت دولتیه؟ خخخ
<farooghkz> خوبه.هم فاله هم تماشا
<Rasool> یعنی الان کسی که مدرک لینوکس داره، مطمئنی که بلده؟ از کجا مطمئنی؟ الان اونی که میره ICDL میگیره یعنی الان فوله دیگه؟ خخخ
<Rasool> اونی هم که LPIC میگیره بازم معلوم نیست که واقعا بلد باشه یا نباشه
<Rasool> ولی وقتی تخصص داشته باشی و بلد باشی، دیگه طرف مطمئنه که میتونه کار بهت بسپره و نیازی هم به مدرک نیست
<Rasool> مدرک آیتی و ... رو هم که کلا ول کن
<Rasool> طرف فوق لیسانس آیتیه بعد ویندوزش رو من براش عوض میکنم. کجای کاری
<Rasool> مدرک رو ول کن. به جای وقت تلف کردن توی دانشگاه، وقتت رو بذار و یه کار  رو حرفه‌ای یاد بگیر و توش تخصص پیدا کن
<farooghkz> به من ک چیز دیگه ای میگن
<Rasool> من براساس تجربه‌م میگم.
<Rasool> ۴ سال توی دانشگاه با همه جور آدمی با همه جور رشته‌ای معاشرت داشتم
<Rasool> یعنی تنها کسی که توی دانشگاه کامپیوتر بلد بود، من بودم که رشته‌م زمین شناسیه. نزدیک ۲۰۰ تا دانشجوی آیتی و کامپیوتر داریم اونجا ولی منِ زمین شناس باید کاراشون رو انجام میدادم خخخ
<Rasool> نمیگم من خیلی خفنم. اونا خیلی اوضاشون خراب بود خخخ
<Rasool> ای بابا این تیم اوبونتو هم هرشب نشست دارن ولی آخرش آپدیت OTA10 نومد خخخ
<Rasool> حیرونمون کردن چند وقته خخخ
<farooghkz> میدونم خیلیا وضعشون خرابه
<farooghkz> ولی ب من گفتن هم مدرک داشته باش هم بلد باش
<Rasool> آره مدرک خوبه. ولی برای کسی که بیخیاله کلا تو این دنیا. نه کسی که دنبال زندگی و ...هست
<farooghkz> من ک مدرک ندارم.
<Rasool> اگه پولدارین و بدون هیچ زحمتی خرج داندرمیاد، آره برو. یه مدرک هم میگیری اونجا میذاریش تو کمد خوش باشی فقط خخخ ولی اگه برای خرج دانشگات باید زحمت بکشی، از نظر من، بیخیالش شوه
<farooghkz> ب من گفتن بلد باشی اما مدرک نداشته باشی استخدامت نمیکنن
<Rasool> برای استخدام اکثر شرکت ها رزومه میخوان. رزومه هم لازم نیست حتما مدرک باشه. مهم یه کار عملیه که ازت ببینن تا قبول بشی. حالا شرکت های دولتی آره. اونا مدرک میخوان ولی باقی شرکتا نه
<farooghkz> وضع دانشگاه ملی هم همینه؟
<Rasool> وقتی توی یه شرکت طرف با دیپلم حسابداره، مطمئن باش با همون دیپلم میشه سیس ادمین هم شد
<Rasool> دانشگاه ملی نبودم و نمیتونم نظر بدم. من پیام نور بودم که سواد علمیشون از باقی دانشگاه ها بهتره چون دانشجو کلا باید کتاب رو بخوره ولی توی روزانه فقط یه جزوه میدنت و از تو همون امتحان میگیرن
<Rasool> مثلا امتحانی که ما میدیم رو بدی به یه دانشجوی روزانه، فکر نکنم بیشتر از ۵ بگیره. چون یه سوالاایی از تو کتاب درمیارن بهت میدن که خود نویسنده هم نمیدونه جوابشو خخخ
<Rasool> همیشه نمرات پیام نوری ها از ملی ها کمتره چون خیلی سخت تره. مثلا من ۱۰بگیرم از یه درسی، همونو توی روزانه امتحان بدم ۲۰ میشم خخخ
<farooghkz> من قراره دانشگاه ملی برم.خانواده اینطور میخوان
<Rasool> پس دانشگاه رفتن در صورتی خوبه که غمت نباشه کلا. بری اونجا خوش باشی و بعدشم یه مدرک بگیری. .
<Rasool> روزانه خوبه. راحت تره. آسون تره. هزینه هم نداره. از این نظر از پیام نور بهتره. ولی خب چیز زیادی یاد نمیگیری
<Rasool> در هر صورت توی هر دانشگاهی توی ایران باشی، هیچی یاد نمیگیری. مگه اینکه خودت در کنار دانشگاه بری یاد بگیری و دانشگاه رو فقط برای مدرکش بری
<farooghkz> آره
<Rasool> الان من سه سال درس خوندم. حالا بپرس از من بگو چرا رنگ کانی کلرید سبزه خخخ جوابی ندارم براش خخخخ
<farooghkz> چون فلئورید توشه؟
<Rasool> نمیدونم خخخ
<Rasool> ما نصف کانی هامون سبز رنگن خخخ حالا هر کدوم برای چی سبزن، استادا هم نمیدونن
<Rasool> کلا نظام آموزشی توی ایران اشتباهه
<farooghkz> خسته نباشید
<Rasool> مثلا اگه بری رشته‌ی کامپیوتر یا آیتی یا شبکه و ... یه سری درس داری که اصلا به دردت نمیخوره و علاقه هم بهشون نداری برای همین نه یادشون میگیری نه میتونی نمره خوب ازشون بگیری
<Rasool> مثلا میخوای بری آیتی، باید سی پلاس پلاس پاس کنی. باید پاسکال پاس کنی. حالا اگه دلت نخواد، چکار میکنی؟ هیچ کار. باید به زور پاس کنی. این میشه که زده میشی. چیزی هم که زور بالا سرت باشه، بدتر مقاومت میکنی
<Rasool> من الان لینوکس رو چون علاقه دارم، یاد میگیرم. حالا بیا به من بگو مجبوری لینوکس یاد بگیری، مطمئن باش دیگه نمیتونم یادش بگیرم. چون زوریه خخخخ
<farooghkz> اره
<farooghkz> وضع نظام آموزشی خرابه
<farooghkz> بیست ساله دارن ویژوال بیسیک ۶ یاد میدن
<Rasool> خخخ
<Rasool> پاسکال رو بگو. اون دیگه منسوخ شده ولی هنوز دارن یاد میدن خخخ
<Rasool> بعد جالبه ما که زمین شناسی بودیم میواس پاسکال پاس کنیم :|
<Rasool> منم حال خوندنش رو نداشتم و همین جوری محض خنده رفتم سر جلسه امتحان خخخ
<farooghkz> با هدف اینکه یاد گیرندگان بتونن برنامه های تجاری باهاش بنویسن
<farooghkz> لول
<Rasool> رشته شیمی، زمین شناسی میواس پاسکال یاد بگیرن. اینه نظام آموزشی ما خخخ
<farooghkz> راستی ی سوال
<farooghkz> هدف نرم افزار های آزاد چیه؟
<Rasool> دادن کنترل به کاربر
<Rasool> و اینکه تمام انسان ها حق دارن که از نرم افزار استفاده کنن
<farooghkz> حالا چطور اینکار رو میکنن؟
<Rasool> همیشه یه عده پیدا میشن که سرمایه میذارن
<Rasool> مثلا شاتلورث خودش میلیاردره و داره خرج میکنه تا اوبونتو توسعه داده بشه
<farooghkz> نه کنترل رو میگم
<Rasool> خب همین که سورس رو باز میذارن یعنی کنترل رو دادن دست کاربر دیگه. به کاربر میگن خودت هرکاری خواستی با این برنامه بکن. خواستی ناقصش کن. خواستی بهش یه چیزی اضافه کن. خواستی یه کد از توش بردار و ...
<Rasool> برنامه رو به صورت شفاف میدن بیرون. کاری بدون اراده‌ی شما انجام نمیده
<farooghkz> ok thx :}
<farooghkz> اخبار جدید ‏Its foss‏ رو خوندی؟
<Rasool> فرض کن یه نرم افزار نصب میکنی که بدون اجازه آیپیت رو میفرسته به سرور. خب وقتی سورس بازه، بقیه میفهمن این آیپی رو میفرسته و میتونن جلوش رو بگیرن. این یعنی نرم افزار تحت کنترل ماس و هرکاری ما بخواهیم روش انجام میدیم
<Rasool> نه من خیلی اون هندی رو دنبال نمیکنم :D
<farooghkz> مطالب باحالی داره
<Rasool> حسین حیدری هم اونجا مطلب میذاره فکر کنم
<farooghkz> حیدری خیلی جاها مطلب میزاره
<Rasool> من سیاره سیتو رو دنبال میکنم. اوه خدای من اوبونتو رو دنبال میکنم + لینوکس دات کام
<farooghkz> UbuntuBSD = freebsd + ubuntu
<farooghkz> این یکی از اخبار اون هندی
<Rasool> خخخ
<farooghkz> راستی شل سرور رایگان سراغ داری؟
<Rasool> فکر کنم گوگل میده. اگه توی گروه تلگرام اوبونتو هستی، یه پیام به farbod بده تا راهنماییت کنه
<farooghkz> تو گروه تلگرام نیستم.تلگرام ندارم
<Rasool> تحت هم وب هم نمیتونی ثبت نام کنی؟ نیاز به کلاینت گوشی و دسکتاپ نیست
<farooghkz> خود گوگل میده؟
<Rasool> آره فکر کنم. قبلا تو گروهم بود. یه چیزایی میگفت
<farooghkz> تحت وب هم نه
<farooghkz> منظورم از شل سرور رو ک میفهمی دیگه؟
<Rasool> میگم شاید آون‌کلاود هم بتونه بهت بده.
<Rasool> آره دیگه یه سرور که شل بهت بده تا از اینجا بهش ریموت بزنی و برنامه هات رو ران کنی
<Rasool> https://www.openshift.com/
<farooghkz> من دنبال ی سرور رایگانم ک باتم رو روش راه بندازم
<Rasool> اینم یه سری برنامه میتونی روش ران کنی. شاید به دردت بخوره
<Rasool> باتت رو روی اپن شیفت بذار
<Rasool> با زبون های زیادی کار میکنه ولی من تا حالا تست نکردم
<farooghkz> اکانت اپن شیفت هم دارم اما متوجهش نشدم
<farooghkz> بات تلگرام نیستا
<Rasool> یکی از بچه ها بات تلگرامش رو روی اپن شیفت گذاشته بود. فکر کنم جاوا اسکریپت نوشته بودش
<Rasool> کلا میشه روی اپن شیفت با زبون ها مختلف برنامه نوشت و اونجا ران کرد. تست کن
<farooghkz> تست میکنم
<Rasool> ولی همین فربد باتش رو روی گوگل گذاشته بود. تا جایی که یادمه
<Rasool> یکی از بچه ها هم که باتش رو روی رزبری گذاشته بود خخخ
<farooghkz> رزبری هم گذینه خوبیه
<Rasool> رزبری عالیه. اگه من رزبری بگیرم، مسنجر شخصی خودمو راه میندازم و بر و بچ آشنا رو ادد میکنم توش تا بدون نگرانی بابت حریم شخصی و ... چت کنیم
<farooghkz> بازم میگم بات تلگرام نیست
<Rasool> الان هم مسنجر دارم ولی چون بیشتر اوقات سیستم خاموشه، دیگه مسنجر هم از کار می افته و بقیه نمیتونن با خودشون چت کنن
<farooghkz> ایمیل اون فربد رو میتونی بهم بدی؟
<Rasool> ندارمش متاسفانه. چون خیلی وقته از تلگرام اومدم بیرون
<Rasool> توی فروم بپرس سوالتو.
<Rasool> بابو ساعت ۱ و نیمه؟ خخخ
<farooghkz> نه بزار خودم بیشتر بگردم
<Rasool> اینجا بعد از یک سال بارون اومده نزدیکه سیل بشه خخخخ
<Rasool> فردا هم باید بریم ۱۳ به در تو این بارونا خخخ
<farooghkz> اتفاقا اینجا هم داره بارون میاد
<farooghkz> به همراه توفان
<Rasool> کرمون کلا هواش کویری و بیابونیه واسه همین بارون خیلی خیلی کم میاد. ولی یه بار میاد همه جارو آب ورمیداره
<farooghkz> اینجا همونم درست نمیاد
<Rasool> کجایی مگه؟
<farooghkz> جنوب
<Rasool> عه پس هم جهتیم خخخ
<farooghkz> نه من پایین ترم
<Rasool> در هر صورت جنوب حساب میشیم
<Rasool> من دیگه خیلی به سمت جنوب اومده باشم، ارزوئیه بوده اونم ۴ سال به خاطر تدریس مامانم. دیگه از ارزوئيه پایین تر نیومدم خخخ
<farooghkz> اون هندی بازی ترون رو معرفی کرده بود
<Rasool> خخخ بازی فقط 0ad
<Rasool> 0ad
<Rasool> عجیب معتادش میشم وقتی نصبش میکنم خخخخ
<farooghkz> حجمش خیلیه
<Rasool> آره ۵۵۰ مگه تقریبا ولی می ارزه. اینقدر طبیعی ساختنش که اصلا دلت نمیخواد از بازی بیایی بیرون
<Rasool> حیف سیستم من ضعیفه و مجبورم تمام افکت های آب و حرکت درختا و ... رو غیرفعال کنم وگرنه دیگه جیگری میشد
<farooghkz> ی بازی بود با ‏SSH‏ وصل میشدی آنلاین بازی میکردی
<farooghkz> سوپر تاکس رو هم امتحان کن
<Rasool> یه بازی بود حسن حیدری بازی میکرد. حسن. نه حسین. از همشهری های خودمه. توی فروم هم هست. هنوزم بازی میکنه فکر کنم. بهش پیام بده تا آیپی بدتت بری بازی کنی
<Rasool> سوپرتاکس بازی کردم. سیستمم کشش نداره خخخ
<farooghkz> حسن یا حسین؟
<Rasool> حسن
<farooghkz> سیستم منم خیلی بدرد بازی نمیخوره
<farooghkz> کلا یک گیگ رم داره
<Rasool> من ۱٫۵ گیگ داره ولی سی پی یوم ضعیفه
<farooghkz> چقدره سی پی یوت؟
<Rasool> 1.8 Ghz single core
<farooghkz> 3.06 ghz dual core
<Rasool> اوف ۳ برابر سی پی یوی من + قوی تر بودن نسل سی پی یوی تو.
<Rasool> مال من AMD 64 هست. مال ۲۰۰۴ فکر کنم
<farooghkz> Intel 32
<Rasool> از چه نسلی؟ سلرون؟ یا corei?
<Rasool> البته این اصطلاحات سخت افزاریشون رو بلد نیستم. همین طوری یه چیزی میگم خخخ
<farooghkz> Core i or ii or iii
<farooghkz> یادم نمیاد
<farooghkz> فک کنم
<farooghkz> Core II
<Rasool> من شاید بعدها یه corei3 خریدم که فکر کنم ۱۰ سالی بسم باشه
<Rasool> با این که ۱۰ سال اومدم.
<Rasool> بی زبون اون زمانی که روش ویندوز داشتم، پدرش درمیومد از بس که میواس الکی کار کنه خخخ
<Rasool> همین جور فن این ۲۴ ساعت صدا میداد. لینوکس که نصب کردم دیگه صدا نداد
<farooghkz> خب دیگه لینوکسه
<farooghkz> اونم ویندوزه
<farooghkz> طبیعتشونه
<farooghkz> :]
<Rasool> اون که بعله صد در صد. ولی واقعا ما مدیون ویندوزیم. اگه ویندوز نبود ما قدر لینوکس رو نمی دونستیم خخخ
<Rasool> تا یه چیز خوب نبینی، اون چیز بدی رو که تا حالا استفاده میکردی، نمیفهمی بد بوده خخخخ
<farooghkz> آره
<Rasool> تا وقتی نبینی سیستم عاملی ۱۰۰ مگ از رمت رو میگیره، متوجه نمیشی ۱۵۰۰ مگ رم اشغال شده توسط ویندوز، فاجعه‌ترین اتفاق قرن ۲۱ هست خخخخ
<farooghkz> لول
<Rasool> بخدا من ایکسی که داشتم، کلا ۱۵۰۰ مگ رم منو میگرفت و اون ۲ گیگی که روی هارد براش درست کرده بودم رو میذاشت برای لود برنامه ها خخخخ خود ویندوز اون ۱۵۰۰ مگ کامل رم منو گرفته بود
<farooghkz> ویندوزه...
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-01
<farooghkz> سلام رسول
<Rasool> سلام. سیزده بدر نرفتی بیرون؟ خخخ
<farooghkz> چرا رفتم.الآن بیرونم
<Rasool> عه. به سلامتی
<Rasool> ما هنوز نرفتیم خخخ. گفتیم ناهارو بخوریم و بعد بریم بیرون. بیرون مزه نمیده غذا خوردن خخخ بیرون فقط واسه گردش خوبه
<Rasool> خخخ الان یه چیز خنده دار توی آپارات دیدم. از خنده ترکیدم خخخ
<Rasool> طرف فیلم استیو جابز رو گذاشته بعد نوشته داستان زندگی بزرگ ترین خالق قرن ۲۱ :| :|
<farooghkz> :|
<Rasool> اولا استیو جابز بدون استیو وزنیاک عمرا اگه به این درجه میرسید خخخ
<Rasool> دوما استیو جابز نه برنامه نویس بود نه حتی سر در میاورد از این چیزا. فقط مدیر یه شرکت بود
<Rasool> سوما سیستم عاملش رو هم که از زیراکس خرید و سورسش رو بست
<Rasool> این دیگه افتخار داره؟
<farooghkz> اون اصلا مال قرن ۲۱ بود؟
<Rasool> خیلی جالبه. مایکروسافت که سیستم عاملش رو از یه هکر خرید. اپل هم سیستم عاملش رو از زیراکس گرفت. اونوخ این دوتا شرکت چرا توی جهان اینقدر طرفدار دارن؟ یه مشت آدم .....
<Rasool> خخخ
<farooghkz> LOL
<Rasool> البته ما خودمون هم یه زمانی اپلی و مایکروسافتی بودیم خخخخخخخخ
<Rasool> ولی خب طرفداری از این شرکتا به دلیل ناآگاهیه
<Rasool> که من خودم هم چندین سال دچارش بودم. بعد عقلم اومد سر جاش و دنیام عوض شد با لینوکس
<Rasool> من یه زمانی تو دانشگاه بهم میگفتن مک خخخخخخخخ
<farooghkz> لول
<Rasool> خیلی دوست داشتم بعد از ویندوز، مک رو امتحان کنم. هزار بار هکینتاش رو ریختم روی سیستمای دانشگاه ولی آخرش خوب ران نشد
<Rasool> اون موقع اصلا اسم لینوکس به گوشم نخورده بود خخخ
<Rasool> کلا کسی به من نگفت لینوکس چیه و ... خودم اتفاقی دیدمش و اومدم سمتش
<Rasool> واسه همین الان اعتقادم اینه که بقیه باید خودشون جذب لینوکس بشن. اینکه ما بهشون بگیم بیایین لینوکس نصب کنین، اصلا کار خوبی نیست
<farooghkz> me too
<farooghkz> اتفاقی
<Rasool> هرکی اتفاقی لینوکس رو پیدا کنه، یعنی درک خوبی ازش داشته که بهش برخورد کرده
<Rasool> تا وقتی که درک لینوکس رو نداشته باشی، پیداش هم نمی کنی و دنبالش هم نمیری
<Rasool> حالا شاید یه عده وقتی بهشون لینوکس رو معرفی میکنی، خوششون بیاد و بیان سمتش. ولی خیلی محدودن این آدما
<Rasool> اگ خودت لینوکس رو درک کردی، دیگه مقاومت نمیکنی. ولی به یه ویندوزی لینوکس معرفی کنی، مقاومت میکنه
<farooghkz> معرفی ک باید بکنی
<Rasool> معرفی جمعی. نه شخصی خخخ
<Rasool> مثلا توی یه وبلاگ یا سایت در موردش حرف بزنی. این خوبه. ولی اینکه به یه شخص خاص بگی بیا برو لینوکس نصب کن، من مخالفشم
<farooghkz> چرا؟
<Rasool> چون تا خودش درکش رو پیدا نکنه،‌به درد نمیخوره
<Rasool> الان به یکی بگو برو لینوکس نصب کن. بعد بگه چرا؟ اینو دیگه نباید کلا تا آخر عمر جوابشو بدی خخخ خودش بره بفهمه چرا خخخخ
<Rasool> چون هرچی بگی باز اون طرف مخالفت میکنه. ولی وقتی خودش لینوکس رو فهمید دیگه نمیاد چرت و پرت تحویلت بده خخخ
<farooghkz> من ی دوست دارم علاقه مند ب کامپیوتر
<farooghkz> و علاقه مند
<farooghkz> ب شل
<farooghkz> البته شل ویندوز
<Rasool> خخخ
<farooghkz> ی اسکریپت بش بهش دادم هز کرد!
<Rasool> خب اونی که شل ویندوز دوست داره، قاعدتا باید بفهمه شل چیه و وقتی میفهمه شل چیه پس شل لینوس رو هم باید بدونه جریانشو و وقتی دوست داره باید بفهمه که شب لینوکس قوی تره پس بهتره لینوکس استفاده کنه
<farooghkz> بهش پیشنهاد دادم
<farooghkz> اما میخوام ۱۶.۰۴ رو نصب کنه
<Rasool> من ترم ۳ بودم که درس فیزیک برداشتم. یکی از رفیقام رشته آیتی بود و ترم آخرش بود. به من گفت بی زحمت برام یه تحقیق راجع به لینوکس پیدا میکنی؟ گفتم باشه. رفتم سرچ کردم یه تحقیق درآوردم براش و دادمش. بعد خودم از اون تحقیقه خودشم اومد و دیدم به ب
<Rasool> خودشم=خوشم
<Rasool> دانیال میگه همه‌ی مردم باید بیان سمت نرم افزار آزاد. حتی اونی که فقط با کامپیوترش داره آهنگ گوش میده. ولی من مخالفم
<Rasool> مخالفتم به دلی ل اینه که عقیده‌ی من فعالیت توی محیط متنیه و این محیط به درد همه نمیخوره. فقط به درد برنامه نویس ها و توسعه دهنده ها میخوره
<Rasool> برای همین از نظر من، لینوکس خز نشه خیلی بهتره خخخ
<farooghkz> آره
<farooghkz> ولی این دوستم برنامه نویسه
<farooghkz> لینوکس رو میشناسه ولی بصورت تخصصی ازش استفاده نکرده
<farooghkz> اون موقع وضعش فزق میکرد
<Rasool> ای بابا. از صبح تا حالا ۱۰ بار برقا رفتن و اومدن. آخرش اگه لینوکسم نسوخت خخخخ
<Rasool> برق میره همون لحظه میاد دوباره. در ۱۰ میلی ثانیه میره و میاد. نیروگاه کرمون میره هوا که اینجوری خخخ
<farooghkz> lol
<farooghkz> من ی مدت ب خاطر همین بی کامپیوتر شدم
<Rasool> منم واسه همین اتصالی های کرمون، ۱۰ تا از خازنای مادربوردم در طول زمان باد کرد. تابستون کلا یک ماه بی کامپیوتر بودم. مجبور شدم ببرم کلا مادربورد رو از اول بیارن پایین خخخ  خازنارو عوض کنن و دوباره سر همش کنن
<Rasool> م رفتم
<farooghkz> سلام
<farooghkz> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-02
<faruqkz> من حس عقب موندگی دارم
<faruqkz> نسبت ب کوشا
<faruqkz> رسول
<faruqkz> میرجمالی
<faruqkz> امیر
<faruqkz> به اونا نگاه میکنم حس میکنم عقب افتادم
<faruqkz> این حس رو چیکار کنم؟
<faruqkz> سلام رسول
<Rasool> سلام
<Rasool> اوه پدرم در اومد دیگه خخخ
<Rasool> باید درخواست بدم برای من یه سری برنامه اختصاصی بنویسن خخخ هرچی ایده به ذهنم میرسه، با این برنامه ها انجام نمیشن خخخخ
<Azitrex> :)
<faruqkz> lol
<faruqkz> میتونی از پنل ‏XFCE‏ استفاده کنی؟
<faruqkz> مگه دوتا پنل نمیخوای؟
<Rasool> کی؟
<faruqkz> تو
<Rasool> من؟
<Rasool> چرا من؟
<Rasool> خخخخ
<faruqkz> رسول چطو از من خروجی متنی تمیز بگیرم؟
<Rasool> نه بابا من اگه بخوای پنل ایکس اف سی ای نصب کنم خو میرم زوبونتو میریزم دیگه. چه کاریه خخخ
<Rasool> مشکل پنل که خیلی وقته حل شده. الان مونده بود کانکی دومم که کشتم خودمو تا به ضرب و زور حل شد خخخ
<Rasool> یه موقعی چیزی از من پیج بخوام با grep درش میارم
<Rasool> سعی نکردم تا حالا که تمیز باشه خروجیش خخخ
<Rasool> از سوییچ -h بیشتر استفاده می کنم. تمیزتره
<faruqkz> اون سوئیج خیلی موقع ها کامل نیست
<faruqkz> 'xterm -h'=='man xterm'?
<Rasool> خلاصه و مفیده. واسه همین خوشم میاد خخخ
<Rasool> توی من پیج هم هر وخ میرم، فقط توش سرچ میکنم تا سریع پیدا کنم اون مبحث رو
<faruqkz> میخوام کانفیگش کنم ‏‎-h‏ کافیه؟
<Rasool> توی من پیجش خیلی راجع به کانفیگش ننوشته.
<Rasool> برای کانفیگش برو گیت هاب
<faruqkz> ok
<faruqkz> پس فعلا ولش
<Rasool> خخخ
<Rasool> من که تقریبا کار دسکتاپم تموم شد. اخیییش
<faruqkz> من ب برنامه نویسی بیشتر از اینکار علاقه دارم
<faruqkz> اما نمیدونم چر پروژه گیرم نمیاد
<Rasool> اینم تمامش با برنامه نویسی بود خخخ
<faruqkz> آره اما فرق میکنه
<Rasool> در هر صورت کاربر رو جذب برنامه نویسی میکنه
<Rasool> و با همین کانفیگ ها هم کلی چیز میز یاد میگیری که پیش درآمدی میشه واسه یادگیری یه زبون کامل برنامه نویسی
<faruqkz> اه این ویروسا هم ک ول کن نیستن
<Rasool> ویروس کجا بوده؟ خخخ
<faruqkz> تو فلشم
<faruqkz> باید ی آنتی ویروس واسش بنویسم
<Rasool> ویروساش که توی لینوکس هیچ کاری نمی تونن بکنن.
<faruqkz> چ دستوری بود ک تمام فایل ها رو با پسوند ‏lnk‏ حذف میکرد؟
<Rasool> find /dev/sdb1 -iname "*lnk" -exec rm -f {} \;
<faruqkz> مثلا داخل ی فلش؟
<faruqkz> ok
<Rasool> آدرس دهی کامل رو بهت دادم. اگه روی sdb1 سوار باشه
<faruqkz> thx :)
<faruqkz> فهمیدنش واس بعدا
<Rasool> آ نیم یعنی پیدا کنه اسم خاصی رو که خب با رجکس گفتیم همه‌ی فایل هایی که تهشون لینک هست. بعد هم اکزکیوت دادیم به همون دستور که حالا همینایی رو که پیدا کردی، پاکشون کن. اون دوتا براکت یعنی ورودی از دستور فایند قبلی. مثل پایپ
<faruqkz> اون ‏sd1‏ نباید ماونت شده باشه؟
<Rasool> چرا. باید بیبنی فلشت کجا ماونت شده. اگه یه هارد داری روی سیستم، پس همین sdb1 درسته برای فلش
<Rasool> اگه میخوای بری داخل پارتیشن فلش بعد این دستور رو بزنی، پس به جای /dev/sdb1 فقط یک نقطه بذار
<faruqkz> ok thx :]
<faruqkz> رسول تو آی آر سی بمون مفیدی
<faruqkz> :D
<Rasool> خخخ
<faruqkz> جدی!
<Rasool> اگه اینجا مفیدم پس تو انجمن چکاره بودم؟ خخخ یا توی گروه تلگرام
<Rasool> توی گروه تلگرام شاید فقط به ۳۰ نفر کانفیگ تور یاد دادم. از بس جواب تکراری دادم دیگه خسته شدم خخخ واسه همین میگم ویکی بهتر از هر محیطیه
<Rasool> فقط ویکی و گیت هاب. اینا تنها جاهایی هستن که دانشت موندگار میشه. باقی جاها به راحتی فراموش میشه
<faruqkz> you right!
<Rasool> این دستور سلیپ، صدم ثانیه نداره؟ خخخخ
<faruqkz> چرا داره
<faruqkz> sleep 0.01s
<faruqkz> امتحانش کن
<Rasool> عه. خب اونوخ من چارتا دستور شرطی دارم میخوام تقسیمش کنم توی یک ثانیه. به نظرت یک چهارمش کنم منطقیه یا کلا جریانش فرق داره؟
<faruqkz> میخوای همزمان اجراشن؟
<Rasool> بخوام کلا سلیپ نذارم، کلا حلقه بی نهایت روزگار سی پی یوم رو سیاه میکنه خخخ
<Rasool> آره چارتا دستور شرطی دارم که هر دستوری یه کار متفاوت انجام میده. بعد ته اسکریپت یه سلیپ گذاشتم که لوپش اعصابمو خورد نکنه. ولی هر بار زمان اجرا شدنش فرق داره و دقیق نیست
<faruqkz> همزمان؟
<Rasool> نه همزمان اجرا نمیشن. برای همینه که هر دفعه یه جوری اجرا میشه خخخ
<Rasool> اگه هر چهارتا شرط همزمان چک بشن و کاری که برای درست بودنش تنظیم کردم انجام بدن، دیگه مشکلی فکر نکنم باشه
<faruqkz> نمیدونم
<faruqkz> رسول رزبری پای داری؟
<Rasool> نه متاسفانه
<faruqkz> خوبه
<Rasool> ها اگه دستم میرسید میخریدم
<faruqkz> هم دردیم ‏‎:p
<Rasool> خخخ
<faruqkz> خیلی ابزار مفیدیه
<Rasool> دقیقا
<faruqkz> ی نفرو میشناسم کارشناس شبکس
<faruqkz>  میگفت تو شرکت ما هشتصد هزار میدن واسه ی زیرو کلاینت
<faruqkz> ک وصل شن ب سرورشون ویندوز رو سرورشون اجرا شه
<faruqkz> اینجا رزبری پای خیلی مفیده
<Rasool> خخخ آره
<Rasool> میگم فکر کنم جواب اون مشکل رو پیدا کردم
<faruqkz> کدوم.دستورات شرطی همزمان؟
<Rasool> دوتا شرط همزمان میذارم برای هر ۴ بخش. که اگر هر دو شرط با هم صحیح بودن، دستوره اجرا شه
<Rasool> به جای اینکه هر ۴ تا دستور شرطی همزمان اجرا بشن. هر کدوم رو با ۲ شرط مخصوص میسنجم بعد اجرا میشه
<faruqkz> دوتا دستور ‏if‏ یا دوتا شرط؟
<Rasool> نه. یه ایف میذاری ولی توش دوتا شرطه. با & بینشون فاصله میذاری
<faruqkz> and
<faruqkz> راستی تو روبی بلدی؟
<Rasool> نه. اون دیسک که توی گیت هاب گذاشتم، ایده‌ش از خودم بود ولی نوشتنش از حقیری که خب نصفش رو اشتباه نوشته بود و من با اینکه روبی بلد نیستم ولی تا حدودی فهمیدم باید چکارش کنم که درست اجرا بشه خخخ
<faruqkz> آها
<Rasool> یه سری سینتکس توی همه‌ی زبونا مثل همه. کاری نداره فهمیدنشون
<Rasool> اون اسکریپت هم یه حلقه شرطی بود که توی بش هم همون شکلیه تقریبا
<faruqkz> u right
<Rasool> اینو فرض کن
<Rasool> if [ -f file ]; then
<Rasool> این میگه اگه فلان فایل بود، فلان کارو بکن. من بخوام بگم حالا اگه فلان فایل نبود چیو باید بزنم؟ خخخخ
<Rasool> اونایی که با = هستن رو بلدم ولی این هیچی نداشت واسه همین نمیدونم چجوری باید معکوس بشه
<faruqkz> داخل پایتون ‏not
<faruqkz> داخل سی هم ‏‎!‎
<faruqkz> داخل بش هم یکی از این دوتا
<faruqkz> باید باشه
<Rasool> توی بش مثلا برای مساوی و غیر مساوی از == و != استفاده میکنیم. ولی اینجا بحث مساوی بودن و غیرمساوی نیست. اینجا بحث سر وجود داشستن یه فایل و وجود نداشتن یه فایله
<faruqkz> این کد بزبان سی هستش:
<Rasool> خب نات رو کجا باید بنویسم؟ قبل از دش اف؟
<faruqkz> if (! fileexist(afile)) printf("some msg")
<faruqkz> من بش نمیدونم البته :}
<Rasool> ای بابا خخخخ
<faruqkz> این هم پایتون:
<faruqkz> if not fileexist(afile): print('somemsg')
<Rasool> آره همون ! هست. پیداش کردم.
<Rasool> سرچ نکرده بودم خخخخخخخ
<Rasool> if [ ! -f /tmp/foo.txt ]; then
<faruqkz> خب حالا نتیجه میگیریم زبانا ۹۰ درصد مث هم دیگن
<faruqkz> :)
<Rasool> خخخ آره گفتم که. یکیو یاد بگیری بقیه آسون میشن
<faruqkz> داخل پرل هم اینه
<faruqkz> if not fexist afile{print 'msg'}
<Rasool> خخخ پس همین بش فقط از بقیه دور افتاده خخخ
<Rasool> ولی خداییش بش عالیه برای کارهای کوچیک
<faruqkz> البته شاید کامل درست نباشه
<Rasool> من اصلا برای کارهای کوچیک خوشم نمیاد برم سراغ زبونای دیگه
<Rasool> البته منظورم از کوچیک یعنی کدهای کم داشته باشه. نه اینکه خروجی کار یه چیز بی کیفیت باشه :)
<Rasool> کوچیک =! ضعیف خخخ
<faruqkz> ik
<faruqkz> ولی من چون بش بلد نیستم تقی ب توقی میخوره میرم سراغ پایتون
<Rasool> خخخ با کلیپای علیرضا شروع کن
<Rasool> یه سایت خوب هم سراغ دارم
<Rasool> bash.blogsky.com
<Rasool> این فایرفاکس ورچی امشب رفته رو اعصاب؟
<farughkz> چی شده؟
<Rasool> عصر یه لینکی باز کردم و سریع بستمش ولی از عصر تا الان هنوز توی تاپ هست و داره سی پی یو مصرف میکنه :|
<farughkz> ها؟
<farughkz> pkill firefox
<Rasool> میبندمش دوباره که بازش میکنم اون پروسه‌ شروع میشه از اول
<farughkz> no idea
<Rasool> لینکش فیلم بود. مستقیم توی فایرفاکس پخش شد. منم بستمش تا ترافیکم هدر نره الکی ولی هنوز پروسه‌ش هست. نزدیک ۳ تا پروسه هم هست که همون لینک رو دارن نوشن میدن
<farughkz> lol
<Rasool> وا. بیشتر از سه تا هستن که خخخخ
<Rasool> نزدیک ۲۰ تا شدن الان
<Rasool> با ps پیدا کردم همه رو و کشتمشون خخخ
<faruqkz> bye4now
<Rasool> بیا بشین خخخ
<faruqkz> nls
<masiha> salam
<masiha> کسی اینجاست ؟
<masiha> کسی صدامو میشونه ؟
<iraj> masiha, soaleto bepors
<masiha> یه گروه تلگرام میخوام واسه جواب سوالام
<masiha> ممنون میشم ادرس بدین
<iraj> masiha, همم. کمی صبر کن
<masiha> loading ...
<iraj> masiha, tg://join?invite=A-5Afj53b1isuzdF05JWcw
<iraj> masiha,  https://telegram.me/joinchat/A-5Afj53b1isuzdF05JWcw
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-03
<faruqkz> سلام
<alimj> سلام faruqkz. دسترسی shell پیدا کردی برای اسکریپت مورد نیازت؟
<alimj> اگر پیدا نکردی، شرکت ردهت یک پلاتفورم برای برنامه نویسان متن باز دارد که اجازه این کار را می‌دهد
<alimj> https://www.openshift.com/
<faruqkz> آره میدونم
<faruqkz> ولی چون نت ندارم نمیتونم کارم رو انجام بدم
<faruqkz> ولی ممنون
<MrPotato> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-27
<javadkhof> سلام شنگول خان :D
<shangul> سلام جواد هان!
<shangul> خان*
<javadkhof> خخخ
<shangul> javadkhof, manjaro nasbidi?
<javadkhof> اره
<shangul> javadkhof, برو داس نصب کن خیلی هم خوبه!
<shangul> javadkhof, رابط کاربری گرافیکی هم میتونی واسش نصب بکنی!
<shangul> از visopsys هم خشگل تر میشه
<javadkhof> خخخخخ
<javadkhof> بابا  کی دی ای خیلی  خوشگله  لامصب
<javadkhof> بچه  ها  اینجا  کسی با ردیس کار کرده ؟
<shangul> javadkhof, انگلیسیش رو مینویسی؟
<javadkhof> redis
<shangul> عه جناب مهین رفتن؟
<Dsaki> anybody there?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-28
<amirkhatam> salam dostan kasi asus ux510 dare ?!\
<amirkhatam> manjaro va ubuntu nasb mishe rosh moghe nasb card wireless mishnase , vaghti nasb shod , dg enable nemisheeeeee
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-29
<Haje> slm
<Haje> khaste nabashid
<Haje> slmmmmmmmm
<Haje> kasi nist
<Haje> soal dashtam aaaaaaaaaa
<Haje> :(
<iraj> Haje: bepirs soaleo, kasi bud javab mide
<iraj> Bepors*
<Haje> dadasham man 1done file dashatam mountsh karm vali baz nemishe hamin fileo to win vagte mikardam b sorat atuoplay baz mishod
<Haje> hala to ubuntu che jorye?
<iraj> Haje: che no filei hast?
<Haje> File iso bood ke bayad mountesh mikardam bad az mount kardan kolan 3ta mishe atuoplay.exe atuoplay.inf lock.dll
<Haje> ina hastan
<iraj> Haje: autorun ha tuye linux ejea nemishan
<iraj> Haje: chon exe hast filesh
<Haje> che karesh konam dada pas
<iraj> Haje: ba hamun windows kareto anjam bede
<iraj> Haje: ya virtual machines estefade kon
<Haje> gor babaye windows kolan da bahash kar nemikonam
<Haje> khkhkhkh
<iraj> Haje: afarin. Pas gheyde in file ro bezan
<iraj> Ya windows tuye linux ruye VM nasb kon
<iraj> Man bayad beram felan. Movafaq bashi
<Haje> mer30 dadash
<Haje> boro be salamat
<Sepanta> salam
<emzi> سلام
<Sepanta> دوستان من نمیتونم اوبونتو رو با فلش بوت کنم
<Sepanta> میتونید کمکم کنید
<Sepanta> میریزم توی فلش بوتم میشه اما صفحه فریز میکنه
<Sepanta> Heloooo
<emzi> تو چه مرحلهای فریز میکنه
<emzi> مرحله ای*
<Sepanta> اونجایی که باید بین چن گزینه یکیو انتخاب کنی من میزنم بالا اومدن بدون نصب
<Sepanta> موقع ورود به صفحه دستکاب جای لاگینش فک کنم
<Sepanta> لود میکنه بعدشم تا خاموشش نکنم هیچ کلید لپ تا ب کار نمیکنه
<emzi> نمیدونم. می تونه از گرافیکت باشه! اگر دو تا گرافیک داری، انویدیا/ای-تی-آی رو از بایوس خاموش کن
<Sepanta> جداااا
<Sepanta> امتحانش میکنم
<emzi> از گزینه نصب چی؟ با اون برو جلو
<Sepanta> اونم همینه
<Sepanta> فایده نداره
<Sepanta> گروهی چیزی نیست من بهتر بتونم سوالمو مطرح کنم
<emzi> http://t.me/ubuntuir
<emzi> یه باته که واژه زیر رو براش بفرست، بعد دستورالعملی که بهت می ده رو دنبال کن تا عضو گروهت کنه
<emzi> join
<Sepanta> دمت گرم خیلی آقایی
#ubuntu-ir 2017-03-30
<er1cpro> سلام :|
<pekh> ajab
<pekh> barik
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-01
<ali8452> salam
<emzi> سلام
<ali8452> man karbare aadi am mikhastam bebinam mishe az FreeBSD estefade konam ?
<ali8452> آخه چند جا خوندم که برای سرور استفاده میشه
<ali8452> ؟
<emzi> برای چه کاری می خوای ازش استفاده کنی؟
<ali8452> هم باهاش برنامه نویسی ‍‍\ایتون  و سی++ و آر میخوام انجام بدم هم کارای عادی
<emzi> اوبونتو نصب کن
<ali8452> ارور زیاد داره ... رو سیستم من خیلی ارور میده
<ali8452> الانم لوبونتو ام
<emzi> ارورهاش رو بررسی و رفع کن (: هم انجمن و هم گروه تلگرامی داره؛  اینجا هم که هست
<ali8452> در مورد فری بی اس دی چطور ؟ چرا میگی نصب نکنم ؟
<ali8452> ?
<emzi> کی گفتم نصب نکن؟! به هر حال می تونه تجربه باشه و چند روزی وقتت رو بگیره D:
<ali8452> و بعدش ؟
<emzi> بعدش رو ما باید بگیم؟!!
<ali8452> :)) حس کردم یه جوری گفتی انگار بعدش \شیمون میشم
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-26
<HSN80> Hello
<HSN80> No one's is here??
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-27
<virtuald1mon> salam
<virtuald1mon> kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-29
<pertx[m]> salam
<pertx[m]> kasi hasti
#ubuntu-ir 2018-03-31
<Guest70622> سلام
<amin_> salam, chera nemishe to forum register kard??? khataye bank mideh ..!
<amin_> chera forum bala nemiad register konim?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-01
<arash> hy guys!
<arash> hi*
<arash> hellooo...!
<arash> is there anyone?
<arash> i need some guide to start programming...
#ubuntu-ir 2019-03-26
<asdword> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2019-03-28
<sadegh> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2019-03-29
<saeedline> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2019-03-31
<helps67> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2020-03-23
<reza> سلام
<reza> انجمن اوبونتو دیگه فعالیت نمی کنه
<reza> ؟
<forbidden> salam
<forbidden> hanoz gap telegraim darid ?
#ubuntu-ir 2020-03-28
<kia> hey guys
<groudon_> سلام
